# Το νήμα της ποίησης



## Costas (Dec 11, 2009)

Με δισταγμό το ονόμασα έτσι, λόγω κακού προηγούμενου... Τέλος πάντων, εμένα μ' αρέσει η ποίηση (με μέτρο). Iδού ένα δείγμα (γυναικείας) στο διαδίκτυο:

[15 Μαΐου]
*γλάροι*

παράξενο που δεν μαράθηκαν ακόμα
οι παπαρούνες στα νησιά
ίσως
να τις ποτίζει το αλμυρό νερό που κυλάει στα αυλάκια
τα αρχαία νερά τα κόκκινα κάτω από τη γη χίλια χιλιόμετρα
πώς βρέθηκε τόσο αίμα σε ένα βράχο
πώς βρέθηκε στα μαραμένα μου χείλια τόσος πόθος λέει η γη
χρόνια βγάζω μάραθο, αγριόχορτα, αγκάθια
πονάω στη γέννα σαν τις γυναίκες τις παλιές
και πάλι γόνιμη δεν είμαι μα κάθε μήνα παλεύω
με τα ωάριά μου τα ζαρωμένα τα μέλη μου τα γερασμένα
να ποτίσω τους ανθρώπους
κι ας με γεμίζουν με το σάλιο τους το δηλητηριασμένο τα ζώα
κι ας χαράζουν πάνω μου γραμμές με καυτή πίσσα
τα φώτα κάθε βράδυ τώρα ανάβουν.
τα απογεύματα οι γλάροι
ψάχνοντας για ψάρια
μου φιλούν τα πόδια
που καμιά φορά
τους αφήνω να ξεκουράζονται.

Έχει κι άλλα, πολύ ωραία, από την ίδια CHERRYFAIRY.


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 12, 2009)

Άντε, με το καλό να φτάσει η ποίηση το 99% του υλικού στο φόρουμ.


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2009)

Το παραπάνω ποίημα ταιριάζει κατά σύμπτωση, νομίζω, και με τις σημερινές εκδηλώσεις γύρω από τη συνδιάσκεψη της Κοπεγχάγης...


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2010)

«Μια πασπάλη χιόνι…»

Έχει μια πασπάλη χιόνι· έφτασα στην άκρη αυτής της πόλης…
το ποτάμι κάλμαρε μεμιάς, ανάμεσα απ’ τα ξερόχορτα
και τις διχάλες των δέντρων ο ήλιος
ταλαιπωριέται απ’ τον δριμύ χειμώνα
μια πέτσα χέρσα γη, σκυλιά
λαμαρινοπαράγκες, ένα παιδί
μες στην γκρίζα θολούρα παίζει
σ’ ένα βαλτότοπο…βλέπω
έναν φρέσκο τάφο…σα
μαστό παρθένας, λίγο χιόνι
τον σκεπάζει…στη φαγωμένη στήλη απάνω γράφει
«μνήμα τ…»
μια εργάτρια απ’ το χωριό στην πόλη πέθανε άκλαυτη, κείτεται ήσυχη
στη μέση στα νερά
θαρρώ κάτω απ’ τη γη ακούω την ανάσα της
να διαπερνά της πόλης το θόρυβο που ξεκουφαίνει…

Duǒ Yú (*1973)


“有一点薄薄的小雪……”

有一点薄薄的小雪，我来到这城市的
边缘…河流顿时安静下来，枯草
和树杈间的太阳
被冬天的严厉折磨着
一片荒废的土地，几只狗
铁皮房，一个孩子
在灰色的烟雾里玩耍
在一片沼泽地……我看到
一座新坟……像一只
处女的乳房，一点小雪
覆盖其上……残缺的墓碑上写着
“暧昧某某之墓”
城市的打工者，死无葬身之地，静静躺在
水中央
我仿佛听到她在地下的呼吸
透过城市那震耳欲聋的喧嚣……

朵渔 (*1973)

Το ποίημα το βρήκα στο Poetry International Web, όπου υπάρχει και αγγλική του μετάφραση. Ευχαριστώ τον καθηγητή Nick Kaldis για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά του.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 12, 2010)

Έξοχο! Μα έξοχο! Και φυσικά Κώστα με πρόλαβες, αφού εδώ και μέρες σκεφτόμουν να το ανοίξω εγώ το νήμα ετούτο! 

محمود درويش (MΑΧΜΟΥΝΤ ΝΤΑΡΟΥΙΣ)

*Να σκέφτεσαι τους άλλους*


Καθώς ετοιμάζεις το πρωινό σου, να σκέφτεσαι τους άλλους.
Μην ξεχνάς να ταΐζεις τα περιστέρια.
Οταν πολέμους ξεκινάς, να σκέφτεσαι τους άλλους.
Μην ξεχνάς όσους λαχταρούν την ειρήνη.
Οταν πληρώνεις το νερό, να σκέφτεσαι τους άλλους.
Εκείνους που μόνο τα σύννεφα έχουν να τους θηλάσουν.
Οταν γυρνάς στο σπιτικό σου, να σκέφτεσαι τους άλλους.
Μην ξεχνάς όσους ζουν σε αντίσκηνα.
Οταν τα αστέρια μετράς πριν κοιμηθείς, να σκέφτεσαι τους άλλους.
Εκείνους που δεν έχουνε πού να πλαγιάσουν.
Οταν ελεύθερα μιλάς, να σκέφτεσαι τους άλλους.
Εκείνους που δεν τους αφήνουν να μιλήσουν.
Και καθώς σκέφτεσαι εκείνους τους άλλους,
στον εαυτό σου γύρισε και πες:
«Αχ και να ήμουν ένα κερί στο σκοτάδι».


Ποίημα από την έκδοση «Μαχμούντ Νταρουΐς...να σκέφτεσαι τους άλλους 
- 12 ποιήματα του Παλαιστίνιου ποιητή», μτφρ.: Τζένη Καραβίτη, Νήσος, 2009


----------



## Costas (Feb 15, 2010)

ΖΗΛΕΙΑ

Απέραντα βλέπω κάτι πράματα
τον ουρανό, τον ωκεανό, λιβάδια, μηρυκαστικά
με την αγάπη σχέση καμιά δεν έχουν
Απέραντη αθωότητα και όρεξη γερή
γι’ αυτό ραγίσματα καρδιάς δεν τα προσέχουν

Shuǐjīng Zhūliàn (♀, *1981), 2003


羡慕

我看到一些无边无际的东西
天空、海洋、草场、吃草的牛羊
它们跟爱一点关系也没有
无边无际的天真与好胃口
让它们顾不上心碎

水晶珠链 (*1981), 2003年


Το ποίημα το βρήκα στο Poetry International Web, όπου υπάρχει και αγγλική του μετάφραση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2010)

ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΒΟΛΟΣ ΕΡΩΤΑΣ

Εγώ κι εκείνος κεραυνοβόλος έρωτας
λόγω υπέρμετρης λαχτάρας
η αγάπη αυτή κράτησε μια μέρα κι ένα σούρουπο
η αγάπη αυτή μπήκε μου ‘βγαλε τη μέση
κι έφυγε
Σήμερα πια δε θυμάμαι τίποτα
σήμερα είμαι τριζάτη καθαρή σαν την που δεν αγάπησε ποτέ

Shuǐjīng Zhūliàn (*1981)


一见钟情

我与他一见钟情
由于过度思念
这段爱情只持续了一天零一个黄昏
这段爱情只闪了个小腰进来
就走了
我今天什么也想不起来了
我今天像个从没爱过的人一样干干净净

水晶珠链 (*1981)

Το ποίημα το βρήκα στο Poetry International Web, όπου υπάρχει και αγγλική του μετάφραση.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 2, 2010)

Κάθε δεύτερη Πέμπτη στο βιβλιοπωλείο Λεμόνι (Ηρακλειδών 22, Θησείο) συντονίζω μια Λέσχη Ανάγνωσης ποίησης, μέσω του περιοδικού (.poema..). Αυτή την Πέμπτη 4 Μαρτίου το θέμα μας είναι: Ο ποιητής και ο Τόπος - Ταξίδια μέσα από την ποίηση. 

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε. Θα χαρώ να σας γνωρίσω κιόλας.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα με ένα ανέκδοτο ποίημα της Σύλβια Πλαθ... 

*Ennui*

Tea leaves thwart those who court catastrophe,
designing futures where nothing will occur:
cross the gypsy’s palm and yawning she
will still predict no perils left to conquer.
Jeopardy is jejune now: naïve knight
finds ogres out-of-date and dragons unheard
of, while blasé princesses indict
tilts at terror as downright absurd.
The beast in Jamesian grove will never jump,
compelling hero’s dull career to crisis;
and when insouciant angels play God’s trump,
while bored arena crowds for once look eager,
hoping toward havoc, neither pleas nor prizes
shall coax from doom’s blank door lady or tiger. 

*ΠΛΗΞΗ*

Φύλλα τσαγιού αντιμάχονται όσους ερωτοτροπούν με την καταστροφή
σχεδιάζοντας ένα μέλλον, όπου τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί:
η παλάμη της τσιγγάνας μάγισσας θα εξακολουθεί με ανία
να προβλέπει την έλλειψη απειλών για μια ηρωική μάχη. 
Ο κίνδυνος είναι παιδαριώδης τώρα: ο αφελής ιππότης
βρίσκει ξεπερασμένα τέρατα και ανήκουστους δράκους,
ενώ οι ασυγκίνητες πριγκίπισσες κονταροχτυπιούνται με τον τρόμο
κατηγορώντας τον απόλυτο παραλογισμό του.

Το θηρίο του Τζέιμς δεν θα ξεμυτίσει ποτέ από τη φωλιά του,
καταδικάζοντας σε αποτυχία την ανιαρή εφόρμηση του ήρωα•
κι όταν οι άγγελοι παιανίσουν ανέμελα τις σάλπιγγες του Θεού,
την ώρα που τα βυθισμένα στην πλήξη πλήθη ξυπνήσουν 
για μια μοναδική φορά από το λήθαργο ελπίζοντας να αντικρίσουν τον όλεθρο,
οι ικεσίες και οι ανταμοιβές
δεν θα εμποδίσουν τη λευκή πόρτα του θανάτου να ανοίξει 
είτε για την κυρά είτε για την τίγρη.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 17, 2010)

«Εβδομάδα Ποίησης» στο BACARO
ποίηση και τζαζ στον γνωστό πολυχώρο, στην οδό Σοφοκλέους 1
*15 έως 21 Μαρτίου 2010, κάθε βράδυ στις 8.00*

:::

Για δεύτερη φορά στην Ελλάδα οργανώνεται «Εβδομάδα Ποίησης», βασισμένη στην ιδέα και την πρωτοβουλία του ποιητή κι εκδότη των περιοδικών (δε)κατα & Poetix, Ντίνου Σιώτη.

Η ελκυστική πρόταση προς το κοινό περιλαμβάνει τη συμμετοχή 12 εκδοτικών οίκων, 2 έντυπων και 3 ηλεκτρονικών περιοδικών λογοτεχνίας, υποδεικνύοντας ποιητές και ποιήτριες με την απαγγελία ποιημάτων.

Για μία εβδομάδα, περίπου 100 δημιουργοί θα παρουσιαστούν στο Bacaro με συνοδεία ήχων της τζαζ, ενώ παράλληλα θα ακουστεί μεταφρασμένη στα ελληνικά ποίηση 10 ξένων ποιητών.

Το (.poema..) συμμετέχει με τρεις ποιητές, συνεργάτες και φίλους του περιοδικού, την Τετάρτη 17 Μαρτίου: Ανέστης Μεληδώνης, Τάνια Σκραπαλιώρη, Ειρήνη Σουργιαδάκη.

:::

Το πρόγραμμα αναλυτικά:

*Δευτέρα 15/3:* ποιητές από τα περιοδικά Κουκούτσι, Μανδραγόρας και το Ρoetry Νow
-Κουκούτσι: Αντώνης Γκάντζης, Στάθης Κομνηνός, Ελσα Κορνέτη
-Μανδραγόρας: Αλέξανδρος Αραμπατζής, Χάρης Μιχαλόπουλος, Θοδωρής Ρακόπουλος, Λάμπρος Σπυριούνης 
-Poetry Νow: Δούκας Καπάνταης, Πατρίσια Κολαΐτη, Δήμητρα Κωτούλα, Γιώργος Χαντζής, Γιώργης Γιατρομανωλάκης, Κλεοπάτρα Λυμπέρη, Τηλέμαχος Χυτήρης
[Παρουσιάζει η Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια]

*Τρίτη 16/3:* ποιητές από τους οίκους Ικαρος, Κέδρος, Οδός Πανός, Ροές 
-Ικαρος: Λέλη Μπέη, Γιάνα Μπούκοβα, Γιάννης Καλπούζος
-Κέδρος: Φοίβη Γιαννίση, Κώστας Παπαγεωργίου, Γιάννης Στίγκας
-Οδός Πανός: Ραλλού Γιαννουσοπούλου, Λουκάς Κωνσταντίνου, Σταμάτης Πολενάκης
-Ρoές: Νίκος Ερινάκης, Δήμητρα Κατιώνη, Ιορδάνης Παπαδόπουλος
Πάνος Καπώνης, Μανώλης Πρατικάκης
[Παρουσιάζει ο Ντίνος Σιώτης]

*Τετάρτη 17/3*: Η ποίηση στο Διαδίκτυο - τρία ηλεκτρονικά περιοδικά 
(.poema..), poeticanet, poiein, με ποιητές τους
-(.poema..): Ανέστης Μελιδώνης, Τάνια Σκραπαλιώρη, Ειρήνη Σουργιαδάκη
-poeticanet: Γιώργος Βαρθαλίτης, Νίκος Βιολάρης, Θεώνη Κοτίνη, Αριστέα Παπαλεξάνδρου
-poiein: Μαρία Ανδρεαδέλλη, Χρήστος Μιχαήλ, Παναγιώτης Πάκος, Παναγιώτης Χαχής
[Παρουσιάζει η Ρίβα Λάββα]

*Πέμπτη 18/3*: Athens Poetry Slam - Ημιτελικός με δώδεκα σλάμερ που προκρίθηκαν από τους δύο κύκλους του σλαμ στα έξι καφέ της Αθήνας
[Παρουσιάζουν: Κώστας Κατσουλάρης & Σώτη Τριανταφύλλου]

*Παρασκευή 19/3*: Ποιητές και ποιήτριες διαβάζουν ξένη ποίηση 
O Γιάννης Αντιόχου διαβάζει Σίλβια Πλαθ και Τεντ Χιουζ 
Η Κατερίνα Ηλιοπούλου διαβάζει Μίνα Λόι 
Ο Αντώνης Μακρυδημήτρης διαβάζει Τσέσουαβ Μίους
Ο Γιώργος Μπλάνας διαβάζει Εζρα Πάουντ
O Ανδρέας Παγουλάτος διαβάζει Κάρλος Ντρουμόντ ντε Αντράδε 
και Φερνάντο Πεσσόα
Η Ευτυχία Παναγιώτου διαβάζει Αν Κάρσον και Αν Σέξτον
Μιχάλης Γκανάς, Αντώνης Φωστιέρης
[Παρουσιάζει ο Ντίνος Σιώτης]

*Σάββατο 20/3*: ποιητές από τους οίκους Αγρα, Νεφέλη, Μελάνι, Μεταίχμιο
-Αγρα: Γιάννης Ζέρβας, Στάθης Καββαδάς, Γεωργία Τριανταφυλλίδου
-Νεφέλη: Σωτήρης Σαράκης, Σωτήρης Σελαβής, Δήμητρα Χριστοδούλου
-Μελάνι: Δημήτρης Ανανιάδης, Κατερίνα Ηλιοπούλου, Σωτήρης Παστάκας, Ελένη Τζατζιμάκη
-Μεταίχμιο: Γιώτα Αργυροπούλου, Στάθης Κουτσούνης, Σταύρος Σταυρόπουλος, Γιώργος Βέης, Αθηνά Παπαδάκη, Θανάσης Χατζόπουλος
[Παρουσιάζει η Ειρήνη Δάγλα]

*Κυριακή 21/3*: Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Ποίησης - Ποιητές από τους οίκους Kαστανιώτης, Το Ροδακιό, Πλανόδιον, Τυπωθήτω - Λάλον ύδωρ
-Καστανιώτης: Παναγιώτης Ιωαννίδης, Ναταλία Κατσού, Μάνος Λουκάκης, Γιώργος Μοράρης 
-Το Ροδακιό: Δημήτρης Καρακίτσος, Γιώργος Μπρουνιάς, Όλγα Ντέλλα, Δημήτρης Χουλιαράκης
-Πλανόδιον: Σπύρος Θεριανός, Θεοδόσης Κοντάκης, Θοδωρής Μπασιάκος, Ιωάννης Σεβαστιανός Ρώσσης
-Τυπωθήτω: Γιώργος Αλισάνογλου, Γιάννης Ζαρκάδης, Θεοφάνης Τάσης, Χριστίνα Οικονομίδου, Κατερίνα Αγγελάκη Ρουκ, Γιάννης Υφαντής
[Παρουσιάζει η Ρίβα Λάββα]


:::
Οργάνωση: Bacaro, περιοδικά (δε)κατα και Poetix
Χορηγοί επικοινωνίας: BookPress, Index, (.poema..)

www.e-poema.eu


----------



## Earion (Mar 23, 2010)

*That day*

That day,
..........stuck as I was
....................in the town,
watching my feet
..........slide on the snow
....................on the slope,
I came upon the thing
..........that I was;
....................a gull, speckled,
brown, juvenile,
..........facing the closed door
....................of the bingo hall,
turning
..........occasionally
....................to glance
at the people
..........walking past
....................as I was.

του IAN POPLE
το βρήκα στο TLS 12 Μαρτίου 2010

Το αναρτώ για δύο λόγους: 1) Επειδή κάπου εκφράστηκε η ευχή να φτάσει η ποιήση στο 99% του περιεχομένου του φόρουμ, και 2) Επειδή το νήμα της ποίησης εγκαινιάστηκε με γλάρους. Καλή σας μέρα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2010)

*Νίκου Φωκά: Κώδικας*

Σημαίνει επίσημα η νεκρώσιμη καμπάνα
Μες στην πρωινή κοινή ησυχία — μέσα καλοκαιριού·
Απλή επισήμανση κάθε σαράντα δευτερόλεπτα,
Συνοπτική αγγελία: Πέθανε άνθρωπος!
Ενδιάμεσα, κελαηδισμοί πουλιών·
Η απόμακρη φωνή παιδιού ή μεγάλου·
Αναμονή για επιβεβαίωση, δυσπιστία·
Κι ύστερα ο χτύπος να επαναλαμβάνεται.

Είναι ένας κώδικας κι αυτός, μια συνεννόηση.
Αλάθευτα ερμηνεύεται απ’ το ντόπιο αυτί
Το μαθημένο στον παλιό αυτόν ήχο
Απ’ τις καταβολές του ακόμα μέσα στην κοιλιά
Πριν πρωτακούσει καν τη γλώσσα των ανθρώπων, έτσι που
Να τον θεωρεί από τότε κώδικα ζωής.
Κι ωστόσο είναι ένας κώδικας λειψός,
Ως προς τη γλώσσα των ανθρώπων ψέλλισμα.

Γι’ αυτό έλα τώρα γλώσσα των ανθρώπων,
Όριο της γνώσης όπως έχεις ειπωθεί,
Με την ακρίβεια, την πληρότητα, το κύρος σου
Τεκμήρια με τα οποία υπερτερείς, ω γλώσσα,
Συντριπτικά από ’να αραιό μονότονο καμπάνισμα,
Έλα και πες μας όνομα, πατρώνυμο,
Επάγγελμα, ηλικία, οικογενειακή κατάσταση,
Αίτια, τόπο, χρόνο…
(1990)​
Ένα ποίημα κατάλληλο για γλωσσικό φόρουμ. Μια στιγμή που ο άνθρωπος της γλώσσας αμφισβητεί και ειρωνεύεται το αγαπημένο του εργαλείο.
Ευχαριστώ τον Άρη Μπερλή που μου το έστειλε.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

*Το απλό παιδί που εγώ αγαπώ*
Λαπαθιώτης Ναπολέων

Τ᾿ ἁπλὸ παιδί, ποὺ ἐγὼ ἀγαπῶ, δὲν ἔζησε στὰ πλούτη, 
δὲν ἔχει τρόπους νὰ φερθεῖ καὶ μήτε νὰ ντυθεῖ, 
-μά ῾ναι τὸ πιὸ καλὸ παιδί, ποὺ μὲς στὴν πλάση τούτη 
μπορεῖ ν᾿ ἀπαντηθεῖ! 

Δὲν ξέρει γράμματα πολλά, δὲν κάνει γιὰ σαλόνι, 
τὰ ροῦχα του εἶναι τῆς δουλειᾶς, τριμμένα καὶ παλιά, 
*-μὰ τὸ μεγάλωσε τὸ φῶς, αὐτὸ ποὺ μεγαλώνει 
τὰ ξένοιαστα πουλιά...*

Κι ἄλλοτε μοῦ ῾τυχε ξανά, -στὸ διάβα κάποιου δρόμου, 
νὰ περπατήσω συντροφιὰ μὲ διάφορα παιδιά, 
-μ᾿ αὐτό, σεμνὸ καὶ ταπεινό, βαδίζει στὸ πλευρό μου, 
σὰ μιὰ μικρὴ καρδιά... 

Κι ὅταν τῶν ἄλλων τῶν παιδιῶν τὰ λοῦσα βλέπει πλάι 
κι αὐτὸ δὲν ἔχει πιὸ καλὸ κοστούμι νὰ ντυθεῖ, 
τότε γυρίζει τὴ ματιά -καὶ μοῦ χαμογελάει, 
νὰ παρηγορηθεῖ...


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 30, 2010)

Τα γράμματά σου (Κώστας Καρυωτάκης)

Τα γράμματά σου τα 'χω, Αγάπη πρώτη, 
σε ατίμητο κουτί, μες στην καρδιά μου. 
Τα γράμματά σου πνέουνε τη νιότη 
κι ανθίζουνε την όψιμη χαρά μου. 

Τα γράμματά σου, πόσα μου μιλούνε 
με τις στραβές γραμμές και τα λαθάκια! 
Τρέμουν, γελάνε, κλαίνε, ανιστορούνε 
παιχνίδισμα τη ζούλια και την κάκια... 

Το μύρο στους φακέλους που είχες ραντίσει, 
του Καιρού δεν το σβήσανε τα χνότα. 
Παρόμοια ας ήταν να μην είχε σβήσει 
η απονιά σου τα ονείρατα τα πρώτα 

Τα γράμματά σου πάνε, Αγάπη μόνη, 

βάρκες λευκές, τη σκέψη μου εκεί κάτου. 
Τα γράμματά σου τάφοι· δεν τελειώνει 
απάνω τους η λέξη του Θανάτου.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 31, 2010)

London (William Blake)

I wander thro' each charter'd street,
Near where the charter'd Thames does flow,
And mark in every face I meet,
Marks of weakness, marks of woe.

In every cry of every Man,
In every Infant’s cry of fear,
In every voice, in every ban,
The mind-forg'd manacles I hear.

How the Chimney-sweeper’s cry
Every black'ning Church appalls;
And the hapless Soldier’s sigh
Runs in blood down Palace walls.

But most, thro' midnight streets I hear
How the youthful Harlot’s curse
Blasts the new born Infant’s tear,
And blights with plagues the Marriage hearse.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 1, 2010)

*She walks in beauty*
(Lord Byron) |
*Με ομορφάδα περπατεί*
(του Λόρδου Βύρωνα)
|
SHE walks in beauty, like the night|Με ομορφάδα περπατεί σαν μια νύχτα αιθέρια
Of cloudless climes and starry skies,|μιας χώρας ασυννέφιαστης και με αστροφεγγιά.
And all that's best of dark and bright|Ό,τι το ωραιότερο λαμπρό ή σκούρο, πλέρια
Meets in her aspect and her eyes;|επανωθέ της βρίσκεται, στην όψη στη ματιά:
Thus mellow'd to that tender light |έτσι γαλήνιο στ' απαλό φως απ' τα καντηλέρια
Which Heaven to gaudy day denies.|που ουρανοί αποστερούν στης μέρας την φωτιά.
|
One shade the more, one ray the less,|Μια ακόμα περισσή σκιά, μια λιγοστή αχτίδα,
Had half impair'd the nameless grace|θα 'χε μειώσει αισθητά την ονομαστή χάρη
Which waves in every raven tress|που πάλλεται στην κάθε της κατάμαυρη πλεξίδα
Or softly lightens o'er her face,|ή που τ' ωραίο πρόσωπο φωτίζει με καμάρι
Where thoughts serenely sweet express|Όπου γαλήνιοι στοχασμοί με δίχως καταιγίδα
How pure, how dear their dwelling-place.|αγάπης κι αθωότητας έκφραση έχουν πάρει.
|
And on that cheek and o'er that brow|Σε φρύδια και σε μάγουλα πάνω που ξεχωρίζουν
So soft, so calm, yet eloquent,|-τι τρυφερά και ήρεμα μα πόσο εκφραστικά-
The smiles that win, the tints that glow,|ελκυστικά χαμόγελα, χρώματα που ιριδίζουν
But tell of days in goodness spent,—|μιλούν για μέρες που 'φυγαν κι άλλα περαστικά
A mind at peace with all below,|για ένα πνεύμα που απ' τη γη έριδες δεν χωρίζουν,
A heart whose love is innocent.|για μια καρδιά που η αγάπη της δεν ξέρει μυστικά.
(Μετάφραση: *Μάριος Βύρων Ραΐζης*)







Note in Youtube:
On the evening of June 11, 1814, Byron attended a party with his friend, James Wedderburn Webster, at the London home of Lady Sarah Caroline Sitwell. Among the other guests was the beautiful Mrs. Anne﻿ Beatrix Wilmot-Horton, the wife of Byron's first cousin, Sir Robert Wilmot-Horton. Her exquisite good looks dazzled Byron and inspired him to write _She Walks in Beauty_. She was apparently in mourning and wearing black with silver accoutrements (like a starry night).
In Wikipedia:
Isaac Nathan, in his reminiscences of Byron, indicates that the subject of the poem may have been Byron's half-sister, Augusta.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

*KARFREITAG*

Prolog

Als sie aber hinuntergingen in diesen Tagen
Zu ihren Graebern, jeder zum Seinen, ganz aufrecht nicht durch den Schmerz —
Denn sie hatten allzuviel schon ertragen —
Da sahen einige von ihnen himmelwaerts.
Und der Himmel war trueb und grau und bedrueckt.
Sieh, da geschah es, dass eine Stimme wie Erz
Wild auf sie fiel, von oben herabfiel, und einige hoerten die Stimme fragen:
Wo sind eure Helden? Ihr geht sehr gebueckt! —
Da bog sich einer zurueck und fasste sich muehsam und hatte das Herz
Und hoerte sich sagen:
Unsere Sieger liegen erschlagen.
Und siehe, da war es, als waere allen
Goettlich aufstrahlend, auf ihre trueben Stirnen gefallen.
Gingen nun aufrecht und muehlos wie trotzige Krieger
Als waeren sie alle wie jene Sieger —
Und stolz und befreit ihrer Trauer entrueckt.


Epilog

Abermals gingen einige ueber sein Feld zur Abendzeit.
Der Himmel war dunkel. Wind ging. Das Korn bluehte weit.
Sie gingen gebeugt und schwer im letzten Licht.
Ein fremder Mann ging mit ihnen. Sie kannten ihn nicht.
Sie waren traurig, weil Jesus gestorben war.
Aber einmal sagte einer: Es ist sonderbar.
Er starb fuer sich. Und starb ohne Sinn und Gewinn.
Dass ich auch nicht leben mag: dass ich einsam bin.
Sagte ein anderer: Er wusste wohl nicht, was uns frommt.
Sagte ein dritter: Ich glaube nicht, dass er wiederkommt.
Sie gingen gebeugt und schwer im letzten Licht.
Ein fremder Mann ging mit ihnen. Sie kannten ihn nicht.
Und einer sah uebers Aehrenfeld und fuehlte seine Augen brennen.
Und sprach: Dass es Menschen gibt, die fuer Menschen sterben koennen!
Und er fuehlte Staunen in sich (als er weiterspann):
Und dass es Dinge gibt, fuer die man sterben kann.
Und jeder hat sie, und er hat sie nicht
Wiel er's nicht weiss. — Das sagte er im allerletzten Licht.
Es war ein junger Mensch. Es ging um die Abendzeit.
Der Himmel war dunkel. Wind ging. Das Korn bluehte weit.
Sie gingen gebeugt und schwer im letzten Licht.
Ein fremder Mann ging mit ihnen. Sie kannten ihn nicht.

Bertolt Brecht


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2010)

Να 'σαι καλά, Κώστα! Χρόνια Πολλά!

Προσπάθησα να βρω να ανεβάσω και μια μετάφραση αυτού του ποιήματος, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Οπότε, μέχρι να βρεθεί μια καλύτερη, ορίστε μια βιαστική δική μου, χωρίς ρίμες, χωρίς την απαραίτητη έρευνα, χωρίς τις ευαγγελικές αναφορές -απλώς ένα πρόχειρο σκίτσο.

*ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ*

Πρόλογος

Όταν κατέβαιναν εκείνες τις ημέρες
στους τάφους τους, καθένας στου δικού του, σκυφτοί ακόμα από τον πόνο—
γιατί είχαν κιόλας πολλά υποφέρει —
κάποιοι σήκωσαν τα μάτια στον ουρανό.
Κι ο ουρανός ήταν συννεφιασμένος και γκρίζος και βασανισμένος.
Και ιδού, συνέβη, και ακούστηκε φωνή μετάλλου
τους ρίχτηκε άγρια, τους έπεσε από πάνω, και κάποιοι άκουσαν τη φωνή να ρωτάει:
Πού είναι οι ήρωές σας; Πολύ σκυφτοί βαδίζετε!—
Κι ένας ορθώθηκε και στάθηκε με κόπο και βρήκε το κουράγιο
κι άκουσε από το στόμα του να λέει:
Οι νικητές μας νικημένοι κείτονται.
Και ιδού, και έγινε, σαν όλων τους
τα συννεφιασμένα μέτωπα να φώτισε θεία ακτίνα.
Κι όρθιοι πια βάδιζαν και ακούραστοι, σαν πεισμωμένοι μαχητές
σαν να ήταν όλοι τους όπως οι νικητές εκείνοι —
περήφανοι κι ελεύθεροι από το πένθος τους αλαργεμένοι.

Επίλογος

Και πάλι περνούσαν το απόγευμα κάποιοι από το χωράφι του.
Ο ουρανός ήταν σκοτεινός. Φυσούσε άνεμος. Πέρα άνθιζε το αραποσίτι.
Βάδιζαν σκυφτοί κι ασήκωτοι στο τελευταίο φως.
Μαζί τους πήγαινε ένας ξένος. Δεν τον γνώριζαν.
Ήταν θλιμμένοι γιατί είχε πεθάνει ο Ιησούς.
Άξαφνα μίλησε ο ένας: Είναι περίεργο.
Πέθανε με απόφασή του. Πέθανε χωρίς κέρδος στο μυαλό του.
Και δεν θέλω πια να ζω· ότι είμαι μοναχός μου.
Είπε ένας άλλος: Σίγουρα δεν ήξερε τι μας συμφέρει.
Και είπε ο τρίτος: Δεν πιστεύω πως θα ξαναγυρίσει.
Βάδιζαν σκυφτοί κι ασήκωτοι στο τελευταίο φως.
Μαζί τους πήγαινε ένας ξένος. Δεν τον γνώριζαν.
Και ένας κοίταξε πέρα πάνω από τα στάχυα και ένιωσε τα μάτια του να καίνε.
Και μίλησε: Μα να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που γι’ άλλους άνθρωπους πεθαίνουν!
και μέσα του την απορία ένιωσε (των λόγων του πλέκοντας το νήμα):
Και να υπάρχουν πράγματα, που χάρη τους άνθρωπος να πεθαίνει.
Κι όλοι τα έχουν κι εκείνος όχι
για δεν το ξέρει — Κι αυτά τα είπε στο έσχατο το φως.
Ήταν νέος άνθρωπος. Όταν πια σουρουπώνει.
Ο ουρανός ήταν σκοτεινός. Φυσούσε άνεμος. Πέρα άνθιζε το αραποσίτι.
Βάδιζαν σκυφτοί κι ασήκωτοι στο τελευταίο φως.
Μαζί τους πήγαινε ένας ξένος. Δεν τον γνώριζαν.

Μπέρτολτ Μπρεχτ


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να 'σαι καλά, Κώστα! Χρόνια Πολλά!
> 
> Προσπάθησα να βρω να ανεβάσω και μια μετάφραση αυτού του ποιήματος, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Οπότε, μέχρι να βρεθεί μια καλύτερη, ορίστε μια βιαστική δική μου, χωρίς ρίμες, χωρίς την απαραίτητη έρευνα, χωρίς τις ευαγγελικές αναφορές -απλώς ένα πρόχειρο σκίτσο.




Δεν πειράζει, είναι υπεραρκετό για να πάρει τουλάχιστον μια ιδέα κάποιος άσχετος με τα γερμανικά (όπως εγώ   ). Να 'σαι καλά. 




Correspondances, του Charles Baudelaire | Αντιμιλήματα

La nature est un temple où de vivants piliers | Ένας ναός με ζωντανές κολόνες ειν’η Πλάση,
Laissent parfois sortir de confuses paroles; | που λόγια ανεξιχνίαστα κάποτε ψιθυρίζουν·
L'homme y passe à travers des forêts de symboles | ο άνθρωπος περνά απ’αυτά των συμβόλων τα δάση,
Qui l'observent avec des regards familiers. | που τον κοιτάζουν φιλικά σάμπως να τον γνωρίζουν.

Comme de longs échos qui de loin se confondent | Όπως οι μακραντίλαλοι από πέρα σαν κυλούνε,
Dans une ténébreuse et profonde unité, | γίνονται μόνο μια βουή βαθιά και σκοτεινή,
Vaste comme la nuit et comme la clarté, | πλατιά σα νύχτα και σα μια φεγγοβολή ορθρινή,
Les parfums, les couleurs et les sons se répondent. | χρώματα κ’ήχοι κ’ευωδιές αντάμα τους μιλούνε.

Il est des parfums frais comme des chairs d'enfants, | Ειν’ευωδιές ολόδροσες σαν σάρκες παιδικές,
Doux comme les hautbois, verts comme les prairies, | σαν τα λιβάδια πράσινες, σαν τους αυλούς γλυκές·
- Et d'autres, corrompus, riches et triomphants, | -κ’ειν’άλλες θριαμβευτικές, πλούσιες κ’εκφυλισμένες,

Ayant l'expansion des choses infinies, | που όμοια με τα πράγματα τ’ατέρμονα απλωμένες,
Comme l'ambre, le musc, le benjoin et l'encens, | -όπως του μόσχου, του αμπάρου, του λίβανου τα μύρα,-
Qui chantent les transports de l'esprit et des sens. | του νου και των αισθήσεων μας τραγουδούν την κύρα. 
Μετάφραση: Γεώργιος Σημηριώτης

Και μια ακόμα εκδοχή, αρκετά διαφορετική προσέγγιση: 

 

Correspondances | Ανταποκρίσεις

La nature est un temple où de vivants piliers | Η Πλάση είναι ένας ναός, όπου συγκεχυμένα
Laissent parfois sortir de confuses paroles; | Κάποτε λόγια βγάζουνε κολόνες ζωντανές·
L'homme y passe à travers des forêts de symboles | Δάση από σύμβολα, όπου περνάς, κατοικημένα,
Qui l'observent avec des regards familiers. | Που σε κοιτάν με γνώριμες ματιές.

Comme de longs échos qui de loin se confondent | Σαν τους μακρούς αντίλαλους που πέραθε ανταμώνουν
Dans une ténébreuse et profonde unité, | Μέσα σε μιαν ενότητα βαθιά και μυστικιά,
Vaste comme la nuit et comme la clarté, | Ωσάν τη νύχτ’απέραντη, ωσάν το φως πλατιά,
Les parfums, les couleurs et les sons se répondent. | Μύρα κι αχούς και χρώματα κρύφιοι δεσμοί τα ενώνουν.

Il est des parfums frais comme des chairs d'enfants, | Ξέρω δροσάτες σαν κορμιά παιδιάστικα ευωδιές, 
Doux comme les hautbois, verts comme les prairies, | Γλυκές σαν φλάουτα, πράσινες σαν τα χλοερά λιβάδια, 
- Et d'autres, corrompus, riches et triomphants, | -Κι άλλες, μαυλιστικές, μεθυστικές, θριαμβευτικές,

Ayant l'expansion des choses infinies, | Των δίχως τέλος που έχουνε την απλωσιά πραγμάτων,
Comme l'ambre, le musc, le benjoin et l'encens, | Όπως του λιβανιού, του μόσχου, του κεχριμπαριού,
Qui chantent les transports de l'esprit et des sens. | Που των αισθήσεων τραγουδούν τις τρέλες και του νου.
 [FONT=&quot]Μετάφραση: Κλέων Παράσχος[/FONT]





Για το ποίημα: 




> In Paris 1857, Baudelaire wrote "Correspondances", arguably his best-known poem. This work beautifully introduced Baudelaire's theory of *Synaesthesia: the idea that the senses can and should intermingle was enjoying a brief vogue, but its deeper significance was its prioritizing of symbol over symbolized. Inspired by the mystical theory of "Correspondences", a Swedenborgian term referring to the idea that every form in Heaven "corresponds" to a form on Earth, Baudelaire had come to believe that the artist's unique ability to represent truth un-didactically, through symbols and metaphors, was of immense importance.


http://www.doctorhugo.org/synaesthesia/baudelaire.html

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να πετύχω τις παραγράφους στον πρώτο πίνακα...


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 7, 2010)

Ένα ποιήμα για πολλούς από απλά ακατανόητο έως βλάσφημο. Για μένα, από αγαπημένο έως αντιπροσωπευτικό. Δυστυχώς για αυτό δεν έχω κάποια μετάφραση αυτή τη στιγμή. 
[SIZE=+2]*
When I heard the Learn’d Astronomer (του Ουώλτ Ουίτμαν)*[/SIZE]

W[SIZE=-1]HEN[/SIZE] I heard the learn’d astronomer; 
When the proofs, the figures, were ranged in columns before me; 
When I was shown the charts and the diagrams, to add, divide, and measure them; 
When I, sitting, heard the astronomer, where he lectured with much applause in the lecture-room,

How soon, unaccountable, I became tired and sick;
Till rising and gliding out, I wander’d off by myself, 
In the mystical moist night-air, and from time to time, 
Look’d up in perfect silence at the stars.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Ορίστε και μια πρόχειρη γρήγορη μετάφραση, να βρίσκεται:

Όταν άκουγα το σοφό αστρονόμο
να αραδιάζει μπροστά μου σε στήλες αποδείξεις, αριθμούς·
όταν μου έδειχνε χάρτες και διαγράμματα, να προσθέσω, να διαιρέσω, να μετρήσω·
όταν καθόμουν κι άκουγα τον αστρονόμο, στην αίθουσα διαλέξεων όπου αυτός έλεγε κι οι άλλοι χειροκροτούσαν,

πόσο γρήγορα, ανεξήγητο, κουράστηκα και μπούχτισα
ώσπου σηκώθηκα και γλίστρησα έξω και γύρναγα μόνος
στον απόκοσμο νοτισμένο νυχτερινό αέρα και πότε πότε
σήκωνα τα μάτια και σε απόλυτη σιωπή κοίταζα τ’ άστρα.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ορίστε και μια πρόχειρη γρήγορη μετάφραση, να βρίσκεται:
> 
> Όταν άκουγα το σοφό αστρονόμο
> να αραδιάζει μπροστά μου σε στήλες αποδείξεις, αριθμούς·
> ...


Να 'σαι καλά nickel. Μετά από 100 και πλέον χρόνια, το ποιηματάκι αυτό παραμένει επίκαιρο. 

Μια παρατήρηση μόνο, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, κάποιο άλλο έκδοχο του σοφός, το "περισπούδαστος" π.χ. νομίζω μεταδίδει πληρέστερα το ειρωνικό/καυστικό πνεύμα του ποιητή. :) 

Και ένα ακόμα, από τα ομορφότερα (για μένα) ερωτικά, αυτή τη φορά από τον W. B. Yates: 



He Wishes for the Cloths of Heaven |
_Τα ουράνια, τα μεταξωτά_

|
Had I the heaven's embroidered cloths, | Τα ουράνια, τα μεταξωτά τα χιλιοπλουμισμένα,
Enwrought with golden and silver light, |
_Που 'ναι με μάλαμα και φως κι ασήμι δουλεμένα_
_,_

The blue and the dim and the dark cloths |
_Τα γαλάζια, τα διάφανα και τα βαθιά βαμμένα_
_,_

Of night and light and the half-light, |
_Με φως, νύχτα και μούχρωμα, δικά μου αν τα 'χα ωστόσο_
_,_


I would spread the cloths under your feet: |
_Θα 'θελα κάτω απ' τα δυο σου πόδια να απλώσω_
_._

But I, being poor, have only my dreams; | Μα είμαι φτωχός και δεν κατέχω τι άλλο απ' τα όνειρά μου
_._

I have spread my dreams under your feet; |
_Για να διαβαίνεις τ' άπλωσα στο πόδια σου κυρά μου_
_,_

Tread softly because you tread on my dreams. |
_Πάτα ανάλαφρα, γιατί πατάς απάνω στα όνειρά μου_
_._Μετάφραση: Μελισσάνθη (φιλολογικὸ ψευδώνυμο της Ήβης Κούγια-Δασκαλάκη)

Και μια ακόμα εκδοχή:



He Wishes for the Cloths of Heaven |
_Του παραδείσου οι φορεσιές_

|
Had I the heaven's embroidered cloths, |
_Του παραδείσου τα ρούχα αν είχα για μένα,_

Enwrought with golden and silver light, |
_Τα τεχνήεντα, με χρυσάργυρο φως τα δουλεμένα,_

The blue and the dim and the dark cloths |
_Τα γαλανά τ' αέρινα και τα ωχρά συνάμα,_

Of night and light and the half-light, |
_Από φως και σκότος, μα κι από χάραμα,_


I would spread the cloths under your feet: |
_στα δυο σου πόδια θ' άπλωνα καρδιά μου._

But I, being poor, have only my dreams; |
_Μα είμαι φτωχός, πλούτος μου τ' όνειρά μου._

I have spread my dreams under your feet; |
_Τ' όνειρά μου άπλωσα στα πόδια σου μπροστά,_

Tread softly because you tread on my dreams. |
_Στ' όνειρά μου περπατάς, πάτα ανάλαφρα σ' αυτά._Μετάφραση: μεταλάκι

Αφήγηση:


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 15, 2010)

Ένα εξαιρετικά απατηλά απλό ποιήμα, από τον Ουίλιαμ Κάρλος Ουίλιαμς. Ένα κατεξοχήν ποιήμα μορφής, όπου το νόημα δεν είναι κρυμένο στο περιεχόμενο αλλά στην δομή - δεν μπορεί να ερμηνευθεί κυριολεκτικά. Και πράγματι, δεν βγάζει νόημα αλλιώς. 

_*The Red Wheelbarrow *_​ _
so much depends
upon

a red wheel 
barrow

glazed with rain
water

beside the white_ _
chickens._


Πιστεύετε ότι το παραπάνω γίνεται να μεταφραστεί με κάποιο τρόπο; Εγώ αδυνατώ να καταλήξω σε κάποια φόρμουλα. Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να μεταφραζόταν η κάθε λέξη ξεχωριστά -δεν είναι και πολλές- ώστε ο αναγνώστης να μπορέσει να καταλάβει το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 15, 2010)

Τέσσερα κουπλέ με τέσσερις λέξεις το καθένα. Η πρώτη ανάγνωση μας δείχνει ότι μοιάζει για ένα απλό και, κάποιοι έλεγαν, απλοϊκό ποίημα. Όντως μοιάζει βγαλμένο από εικόνα παιδικού παραμυθιού. Το κόκκινο καροτσάκι σε μια φάρμα δίπλα στα κοτόπουλα που τρώνε σπόρους στην αυλή. Είναι έτσι όμως; 

Μάλλον όχι. Και αυτή για μένα ήταν η γοητεία του Ουίλιαμς και της μοντερνιστικής ποίησης. So much depend on the idea lying underneath... Η σκηνή είναι χωρισμένη σε τρία μέρη (καρότσι, βροχή, κοτόπουλα) τα οποία όμως συνδέονται μεταξύ τους και αυτή είναι η προσδοκία του ποιητή. Να κάνει τον αναγνώστη να σκεφτεί τη μεγαλύτερη εικόνα και τον συσχετισμό αυτό. Ο τροχός συνδέεται με το καρότσι, η βροχή με τη γη, η γη με τα κοτόπουλα που τους παρέχει την τροφή και τα κοτόπουλα με τον άνθρωπο, για τον οποίο γίνονται τροφή. 

Επομένως, στη δεύτερη ανάγνωσή του το μικρό αυτό ποίημα γίνεται η εικόνα μιας μηχανής για την οποία όλα τα μέρη της είναι σημαντικά. Εν τέλει, είναι ένας ύμνος στον μοντέρνο κόσμο των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα.


----------



## Aurelia (May 12, 2010)

*Μεταλλαγμένα μυαλά*

_*Μεταλλαγμένα μυαλά 
εκκωφαντικές σιωπές 
το τηλέφωνο 
οι ένοχοι στο οστεοφυλάκιο 
χαμηλωμένα βλέμματα 
κουρδισμένα απόβλητα 
το χρονόμετρο το χρονόμετρο 
δυο λεπτά για να ζήσουμε 
αναισθησιογόνες κραυγές 
παράλογα κυβικά 
τρύπες του όζοντος 
γύπες του όζοντος 
γόπες ευτυχίας 
φανατισμένοι ειρηνιστές 
σάπιες αντιλήψεις 
και η αγάπη του άνθρακα 

τρέξε τρέξε σε κυνηγά 
η ψυχή σου 
κι ένα αστέρι πέφτει πέφτει 
έπεσε 
μα είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος 
φυλές ξεφτίλας 
απόψεις από σκορδόψωμο 
ψιχάλες αντίληψης 
απόκληροι του έρωτα 
πτήση για την κόλαση 
εκεί βαθιά στον ουρανό 
καβουρδισμένες ταυτότητες 
πλήθος από αυταπάτες 
θάνατος της ζωής 
προ του θανάτου 
και το παιδί κλαίει για 
το χαμένο του τόπι 

ανάσα 
μάτια ανοικτά που τίποτα 
δε βλέπουν 
μάτια κλειστά πολύ κλειστά 
ακοή 
φύλλα χλοής σε μαύρο χρώμα 
το παράπονο του ανέμου 
πικροθάλασσα δακρύων 
αίσθηση 
ερωτικό άγγιγμα 
παράδεισος από ψέματα 

πτώση 
και η φωτιά καίει 
στης μοναξιάς την εστία 
προσοχή προσοχή 
ο αγώνας αρχίζει 
το μέλλον είναι εδώ 
και το σκοτάδι 
αδιαπέραστο 

πίστη 
γονάτισε ευλαβικά και 
προσκύνα το κάτουρο 
ανακούφιση 
ημέρα της σωτηρίας 
δικαιοσύνη 
αδικία 
και το δάκρυ αναβλύζει 
από αστείρευτη πηγή 
στείρων οφθαλμαπατών 

φώναξε 
το μαχαίρι το μαχαίρι 
βαθιά στην πληγή 
που δεν υπάρχει 
άφθονο αίμα μολυσμένο 
από κούφια πιστεύω 

ένα δύο τρία ... 
βήματα καταστροφής 
μιζέρια 
μπλαβίς ήλιος 
κιαρόσκουρη σελήνη 
σκοτειναστεριά 
άνοιξαν οι κρούνοι 
του αθέλητου θέλω 

σκύψε 
η άλλη ζωή είναι εδώ 
εσύ είσαι αλλού 
ψευδαισθήσεις ελευθερίας 
ανθρωπόμορφα τέρατα 
κανίβαλοι 
αστραπές σκοτίζουν το φως 
βροντές ράβουν τη γη 
κεραυνοί ζωντανεύουν τον πλανήτη 
χιόνι από στάχτη 

κοίτα 
κάποτε ήταν η γη 
πάει το τρένο 
μην κλαις που πήρες λάθος 
δώρο απλά δεν 
ήξερες να παίξεις 

μια φορά και ένα καιρό 
και άλλα παραμύθια 
που έγιναν εφιάλτες 
το μεγάλο ΑΧ 

μετά 
εγένετω φως εκ φωτός 
αλλά έσβησε ο πυρσός 

πίσω 
στο χρόνο πίσω 
στο τότε που ήταν αλλιώς 
αλλιώς 

σκάσε 
κάπνισε παρηγοριά 
πιες λησμόνια 
φάε τα σκατά 
τα δικά σου σκατά 
και δόξασε τον Κύριο 

αμήν 

αλλά όλα τώρα αρχίζουν 
τώρα που είναι αργά 
έκπληκτα βλέμματα 
υπόνοια θλίψης 

κατάλαβες 
δεν κατάλαβες 
πύρινη κόλαση δροσιάς 
μιλάει στα χαμένα 

ατιμία 
ήχοι νεκρού τυμπάνου 
πολεμιστές του σκότους 
μαύρο αίμα 
το πνεύμα της λίμνης 
πέθανε νωρίς 
έμεινε άνεργος ο χάρος 
γεννιούνται όλοι νεκροί 

ξωτικά 
διασχίζουν τα άλλοτε δάση 
για να συναντήσουν 
τους άλλοτε ονειροδοσμένους 
αλλοπαρμένους ανθρώπους 
πεθαίνουν κι αυτά 

θόρυβος 
δε χάσαμε τίποτα 
δεν είχαμε τίποτα 

είμαστε ελεύθεροι 
ελεύθεροι στο κλουβί μας 

σιγή 
άχρωμη καρδιά 
στις όχθες της αχερουσίας 
κυνηγάει μες στην ερημιά 
νόημα ύπαρξης 

απογοήτευση 
οι ποιητές πήραν επίδομα ανεργίας 
άσχετο 
η συνέχεια 
κάποτε ήταν ένα δάσος 
κάποτε υπήρχανε ζώα 
κάποτε κυλούσαν ποτάμια 
κάποτε υπήρχανε ψάρια 
κάποτε 
νοσταλγώ 
το χαμένο χαμόγελο 
τα φλογισμένα μάτια 
τις καυτές ανάσες 
τα ανάλαφρα χάδια 
τα παθιασμένα φιλιά 
τα λάθη μου 
μετά βγήκαν τα φίδια 
πήραν ψυχές 
έδωσαν χρήμα 
κι ασφάλειες ζωής 
στους νεκρούς 

φχαριστώ δε θα πάρω 
πήρα 
πήρα και πήγα και 
πέταξα τα δώρα τους 
στο λάκο με τις υποσχέσεις 

έλεος 

τα τζιτζίκια δε λένε 
πια το τραγούδι τους 
τα πουλιά δε μας 
χαρίζουν μελωδίες 
κι ο πετεινός ξυπνάει 
πια το βράδυ 

ανατροπή 

ό,τι δεν είναι γίνεται 
και ό,τι ήταν όχι 
αναπόφευκτη έλξη 
προς τη φθορά 
τάξη 
νόμος 
πειθαρχία 
στ' αλήθεια 
αταξία 
ανομία 
απειθαρχία 
κι ακόμη 

διαφθορά 
διαπλοκή 
διακαής πόθος μου είναι 
να ζήσω 

κοτσάνα 
ήταν κάποτε η μέρα 
και άλλες αναμνήσεις 
πόνος 
ένα κοριτσάκι παίζει 
με μια κούκλα δίχως χέρια 
η φωτιά καίει τα 
εναπομείναντα αποκαϊδια 

ο λοχαγός εκτελεί το 
φαντάρο που θέλησε να 
λιποτακτήσει προς 
τη συνείδησή του 

οίκτο 
κυρίες και κύριοι 
ζούμε μια ιστορική στιγμή 
το θάνατο της ιστορίας 
ο καθένας είναι ό,τι λέει 
ο καθένας λέει ό,τι θέλει 
ο καθένας θέλει ό,τι δεν έχει 
ο καθένας 

ο κανένας 
επιστροφή στη φύση 
το νέο σύνθημα 
πάμε θερμοκήπιο 

αμάν 
το καφέ αμάν 
προσφέρει καφέδες σε χάπι 
προσεχώς και σε προφυλακτικό 

πλήξη 
κατάργησαν τους πολέμους 
οι νεκροί δεν πεθαίνουν 

επανάληψη 
για δες πως λάμπει ο ήλιος 
σ' αυτή την παλιά φωτογραφία 

κλεμμένη στιγμή 
θάμβος 
ήταν ένα μικρό καράβι κι 
άλλα ανθρωποφαγικά τραγούδια 

το χρέος το χρέος 
προς τη μαμά πατρίδα 
και τον μπαμπαχρήμα 
οδηγώ οδηγώ μες στο δάσος 
όταν ο μπάτσος δεν είν' εδώ 
μπάτσε μπάτσε είσ' εδώ 

η κοκκινοσκουφιτσά έγινε 
κοκκινοφωτίτσα 
κόκκινη κλωστή δεμένη σε 
διαφήμιση τυλιγμένη 

έκτακτη επικαιρότητα 
μείνετε μαζί μας για 
να δείτε 
πόσοι πέθαναν 
πόσοι ακρωτηριάστηκαν 
πόσα δάση κάηκαν 
πόσες λίμνες ξεράθηκαν 
πόσα ποτάμια στέρεψαν 

πόσα πουλία και ζώα εξαφανίστηκαν 
καλά να περνάτε 
κίνδυνος 
θα χαθεί το έθνος 
γραφείο απολεσθέντων η μύγα 
για δες καιρό που διάλεξε 
ο χάρος να με πάρει 
τώρα που τρώνε τα κλαριά 
και πίνουν το χορτάρι 

ανωρθώγραφως 
τωτίς 
ποτίς 
χασής 
γκρίζαραν τα όνειρα 
τα πρόσωπα ντύθηκαν τη θλίψη 
η μουσική έγινε άηχη 

βάλτος 
βγαίνουμε για βόλτα 
στους υπονόμους με 
τους λογιστές 
υπολογιστές 
ανθυπολογιστές 

ληστές του κάρμα 
τι κι αν όλα είναι ένα ψέμα 
φτάνει που είμαστε ευτυχισμένοι 
ευθυ-χεσμένοι 

λέξεις 
κλεμμένες από άλλες εποχές 
ριγμένες τυχαία στο 
όχι του χρόνου 
άδεια σελίδα 
έρημος από χιόνι 
σε σεληνιακό τοπίο 
τα άγρια μωρά άγρια καίγονται 

μαμάάάάάάάά 
η ηδονή έγινε οδύνη 
η οδύνη πρέπει 
το πρέπει θηλιά 
η θηλιά στο λαιμό 
που μας πνίγει και 
μας παίρνει την 
κάθε δανεικιά ανάσα 
βαθιά αναπνοή 

κιχ κιχ νέφος 
αφουγκράσου 
ένας ψίθυρος 
κάποτ' εδώ ήταν η ζωή 
τώρα το πείραμά της 

κλωνοποιηθείτε 
ανοιγώ τις φτερούγες μου 
πηδάω απ' το παράθυρο 
και πετάω 
από το μηδέν προς το μηδέν 
σύγκρουση 

σύγκριση 
με δυο λόγια άλλα λόγια 
αλκοόλ 
αφήνομαι στην αγκαλιά σου 
γλυκιά αποχή απ' το όχι μου 
δήμιος του δεσμοφύλακα 
της ελεύθερης σκέψης μου 

το κλειδί 
για να ανοίξουμε τις θύρες 
της αντίληψης 
για να μακελέψουμε 
την ασφάλειά τους 
για να κλέψουμε 
τα χρώματα του ουρανού 
που 'ναι από χρόνια στο μπαούλο τους 
για να ανοίξουμε τις 
σκουριασμένες καρδιές 

...τέσσερα πέντε έξι 
στη σειρά 
όλα με το ίδιο πρόσωπο 
τα ίδια ρούχα 
τα ίδια εξαθλιωμένα βλέμματα 
γίνε κι εσύ κάποιος άλλος 

μπεεεεεεεεεεεε 
ντόλι ντόλι τον καημό μου 

τρέχω 
πέφτω 
σηκώνομαι 
αντέχω 
αδράχνω 
τη μέρα 
μα φεύγει 
σα σφαίρα 
κυρτό κάτοπτρο 
κυρτές φάτσες 
κυρτές ράτσες 
κυράτσες 

άσχετο δύο 
σπασμένο γυαλί 
η λογική μας 
μας πάει στης 
αβύσσου το αύριο 

ζήτω ζητώ 
για να ζήσω 
αλλά 
η στιγμή χάθηκε μαζί 
με τη γυμνή γυναίκα 
που έφαγε ένα μήλο 
επειδή τα αχλάδια 
ήταν άγουρα 

ο παράδεισος χάθηκε 
για ένα φρούτο εποχής 
καθώς 
ο άνθρωπος τολμούσε 
να είναι ελεύθερος 
στη μάσα 
τώρα εξασκημένες μασέλες 
τρώνε τα πάντα 

όνειρα 
συνειδήσεις 
χαμό-γελά 
τρούφες 
και άλλα γλυκά 
οι πανφάγοι γύρισαν 
κι όλοι 
τους γλύφουν τους κώλους 
μπας και γιατρευτούν 
οι αιμορρόιδες 
και κείνοι τους χαρίζουν 
γενναιόδωρα πορδές 
σε βρόμικο κόσμο 
βρόμικα ζούμε 

σταθείτε 
συνεχίστε 
παιχνίδια της σκέψης 
παιχνίδια αγγέλων 
παιχνίδια πολέμου 

σήψη 
στο βατερλώ του κορμιού μου 
αποσύνθεση 
ο καλύτερος κόσμος 
φαγητό για όλους 
στέγη για όλους 
μόρφωση για όλους 
ευτυχία για όλους 

είν' εδώ 
ξύπνησα 
τι εφιάλτης κι αυτός 
καίω 
τα χαρτιά της μοίρας 
ένα ένα 
αφήνω το αύριο στους ειδικούς 
διπλωματοθείτε 
ποτέ μη λέτε τι σκέφτεστε 
ποτέ μην κάνετε αυτά που θέλετε 
ποτέ μη θέλετε ό,τι δεν πρέπει 
ποτέ μην είστε εσείς 
η πεμπτουσία της ευδαιμονίας 

άγνοια 
ο γέρος που κάθεται 
στη γωνιά του δρόμου 
ζητιανεύοντας αγάπη 
αθλιότης 
μας χαλά την εικόνα 
σκοτώστε το ζωγράφο 
φονιάδες των λαών 
καλλιτέχνες 
πανέμορφες θάλασσες 
καθαροί ουρανοί 
κρυστάλλινα ποτάμια 
θεσπέσιες λίμνες 
και άλλα ανέκδοτα 

ο δρόμος περνά απ' το μυαλό 
ένα καλώδιο χάσκει ασύνδετο 
στον τεχνικό στον τεχνικό 
καλωδιωθείτε 
η απώλεια μνήμης και ενέργειας 
τιμωρείται 
με διαγραφή από 
το σωματείο 
η καλή αγέλη 
άρχοντά μου και θεέ 
συγχώρεσέ με 
πάρε κατσαβίδι 
ουφ γλίτωσα 
ακούω τα κοτσύφια 
να τραγουδούν έξω 
απ' το παράθυρό μου 
σε ζωντανή ηχογράφηση 
απ' τον περασμένο αιώνα 

ειρωνία 
κάνουμε ό,τι μισούμε 
φρίκη 
κάηκε το ψάρι που 
φιλούσα σαν ανάμνηση 
στο ψυγείο της 
κρυογενετικής 

τικ τακ τικ τακ 
παρακαλώ ελάτε αργότερα 
είμαι στο φορτιστή 
πήρα τηλέφωνο στο φυτώριο 
και παράγγειλα παιδί 
δεν έχουν πολλές ποικιλίες 
η μαμά έβαλε πέντε 
διαφορετικά πιάτα με 
χάπια στο τραπέζι για 
το μεσημεριανό φαγητό 
η γάτα είναι ακόμη στην πρίζα 
μετά από το χθεσινό ατύχημα 
τράκαρε με μια ιδέα 
στον υπολογιστή 
την καημενούλα 

αρκετά 
όχι δεν είναι αρκετά 
τα πρόβατα να ακολουθήσουν 
τον οδηγό με τη σημαιούλα 
μπλέξαμε τα μπούτια μας 

αλλαγή πορείας 
τρέχουμε μέ' σ' ένα λαβύρινθο 
όπου όλα μοιάζουν να είναι τα ίδια 
καιόλαενώνονταισεένακαιάντεναβγεις 
βλέπουμε ένα φωτάκι 

το ακολουθάμε 
μας οδηγά σ' ένα άλλο φωτάκι 
το οποίο ακολουθά 
τους τελευταίους από μας 
γύρω γύρω όλοι και 
στη μέση η πανώλη 
μοιάζει μάταιη τούτη η 
περιπλάνηση στις ψευδαισθήσεις 

αφού 
όλοι ξέρουμε ότι 
είμαστε κάπου αλλού 
ο λέω 
πέφτει η σιωπή 
σπάει το κεφάλι της 
στην οροφή 
σκουλήκια 
αρχίζουν να ξεπροβάλλουν 
απ' τα κεφάλια μας 
δεν τρομάζουμε 
τα κουβαλάμε αιώνες τώρα 
σκουλήκια της μη γνώσης 
πρέπει να βγούμε 
κινάω μπροστά 
δεκάδες φωτοκόπια όντα 
από πίσω μου 

μα ο λαβύρινθος είναι 
απέραντος 
ο λαβύρινθος είναι 
στο μυαλό μας 
ο λαβύρινθος είναι 
το μυαλό μας 
η μόνη διέξοδος να 
το αφήσουμε ελεύθερο 

μιλάω και πάλι 
με ακούνε 
με σκυμένο το κεφάλι 
κάτι λάμπει 
για μια μονάχα στιγμή 
στα μάτια τους 
μα σβήνει αμέσως 
σημάδια ζωής 

κάθομαι 
στη στάση του λωτού 
που απ' ό,τι διάβασα 
παλιά ήταν λουλούδι 
κλείνω τα μάτια 
διώχνω τους ήχους 
προσπαθώ να ξεχάσω 
τις σκέψεις του σήμερα 
να δω τον κόσμο 
με την εσωτερική όραση 
ένα φως αρχίζει να 
αχνοφέγγει στο σκοτάδι 
της μνήμης 

ξαφνικά 
φωνές ποδοβολητά 
μας βρήκαν 
κατάλαβαν τι προσπαθούμε 
να κάνουμε 
είναι αργά για να συνεχίσουμε 
σηκωνόμαστε πάνω 

καθώς φθάνουν οι 
μπάτσοι του νου 
είμαστε υπάκοοι 
είμαστε υπήκοοι 

μπεεεεεεεεε 

και η ζωή συνεχίζεται 
αφύπνιση 
δεν μπόρεσα να δω 
επειδή δεν ήξερα 
τι ήθελα να δω 

τρόμος 
ξύπνησα και με είδα 
να κοιμάμαι 
αυτόφωτοι τοίχοι 
με κλείνουν μέσα τους 
σπασμοί 
θέλω ν' αφήσω στεντόρεια 
βαρβαρική κραυγή 
θέλω να ζήσω 

ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων 
τα πάντα ματαιότης 
ένα κερί ένα κερί 
μια ελπίδα 
που σβήνει με ένα φύσημα 

δώστε μου 
μια ιδέα 
κάτι για να πιστεύω 

όχι 
δώστε μου μαχαίρι 
να με βγάλω 
απ' τη μιζέρια μου 
ή καλύτερα βγάλτε με 
απ' την πρίζα 

...εφτά, οκτώ, εννιά 
ώρες μέρες χρόνια 
περιμένω να βρω 
σωτηρία 
υπάρχω για τους αριθμούς 
υπάρχω στους αριθμούς 
υπάρχω άραγε 

νόβα νόβα σούπερ νόβα 
μανιτάρια από θειάφι 
φύτρωσαν παντού 
δε φοβάμαι τίποτα 
είμαι ο φόβος 

κοίτα 

το παιδί με τα δύο κεφάλια 
τα μαύρα βουνά 
την κόκκινη θάλασσα 
το πύρινο ποτάμι 
το μόνιμα γκρίζο ουρανό 
τι άλλο να με τρομάξει 

αφού 

όλα είναι τρόμος 
όλα είναι θάνατος 

κι εγώ 

ένα απλό πιόνι 
στη μεγάλη σκακιέρα 
του σύμπαντος 
όπου οι άλλοι κάνουν παιχνίδι 

...δέκα δευτερόλεπτα πριν το τέλος 

σας χαιρε- ​*_*




ΛΑΚΗΣ ΦΟΥΡΟΥΚΛΑΣ ​*


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2010)

*Λήθη (Λορέντζος Μαβίλης)*

*Λήθη*

Καλότυχοι οἱ νεκροὶ ποὺ λησμονᾶνε 
τὴν πίκρια τῆς ζωῆς. Ὅντας βυθίσει 
ὁ ἥλιος καὶ τὸ σούρουπο ἀκλουθήσει, 
μὴν τοὺς κλαῖς, ὁ καημός σου ὅσος καὶ νἆναι.

Τέτοιαν ὥρα οἱ ψυχὲς διψοῦν καὶ πᾶνε 
στῆς λησμονιᾶς τὴν κρουσταλλένια βρύση· 
μὰ βοῦρκος τὸ νεράκι θὰ μαυρίσει, 
ἂ στάξει γι᾿ αὐτὲς δάκρυ ὅθε ἀγαπᾶνε.

Κι ἂν πιοῦν θολὸ νερὸ ξαναθυμοῦνται. 
Διαβαίνοντας λιβάδια ἀπὸ ἀσφοδύλι, 
πόνους παλιούς, ποὺ μέσα τους κοιμοῦνται.

Ἂ δὲ μπορεῖς παρὰ νὰ κλαῖς τὸ δείλι, 
τοὺς ζωντανοὺς τὰ μάτια σου ἂς θρηνήσουν: 
Θέλουν μὰ δὲ βολεῖ νὰ λησμονήσουν.


----------



## Costas (Jun 1, 2010)

TO MY TRANSLATOR
by L.F. ROSEN (The Netherlands)

For Craig Raine

Here and there a button’s gone,
a collar, a seam’s fit to burst,
the shears have missed the flesh by a whisker
and I miss too the black bordering
of the commas and stops after words
picked purposely by me.

Although his hands trembled with excitement
when he stuck his needles in my sentences,
he was not piqued by my questions.
Loose ends stay loose, in any other language too.

I awoke in strange clothes.
But they look good,
though my own kit, I thought,
did too and seemed
to fit a slightly bloodier-
minded sort.


----------



## Earion (Jun 18, 2010)

Σε διπλανό νήμα ο αγαπητός μας Δόκτωρ Εφτάδιπλος μας καλεί να προβληματιστούμε σχετικά με τους όρους *τεμνόφιλος *και *τεμνόφοβος*, και ο συνειρμός με οδηγεί στο γνωστό τεμνόφοβο ποίημα του Καβάφη _Εν μεγάλη ελληνική αποικία το 200 π.Χ._ Κι επειδή αναρωτήθηκα πώς ν' αποδίδεται άραγε στις μεταφράσεις ο κρισιμότερος στίχος του ποιήματος

να δούμε τι απομένει πια, μετά
τόση δεινότητα χειρουργική,​
κατέβασα κάμποσες μεταφράσεις και είπα να τις βάλω όλες σε παράταξη. Δείτε κι εσείς:


now let us see what still remains, after / such surgical ingenuity.
Rae Dalven (Harcourt Brace, 1961).

it’s a wonder anything’s left at all / after such surgical efficiency.
Edmund Keeley, Philip Sherrard (Hogarth Press, 1975)

let us then see what is left in the end / after so much surgical dexterity.
Ευάγγελος Σαχπέρογλου (ιδιωτική έκδοση 2003).

and we’re left to make sense of just what remains, / in the wake of such surgical efficiency.
Στρατής Χαβιαράς (Center for Hellenic Studies, 2007).

we are left behind to inventory what is left, / after such drastic surgery has been performed.
Avi Sharon (Penguin, 2008).

let’s see if anything’s left, after / such a great display of surgical skill.
Daniel Mendelsohn (Knopf, 2009).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2010)

Τεμνόφοβο ή τομοφοβικό, άραγε;


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2010)

Μεταφραστικά της ποίησης από το Γάλλο μεταφραστή νεοελληνικής ποίησης Michel Volkovitch, στο μπλογκ του. Πηγαίντε π.χ. στα δύο Carnet du Traducteur.


----------



## Costas (Jul 31, 2010)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο της Μάρθας Βασιλειάδη του Πανεπιστημίου της Γενεύης για τον Samuel Baud-Bovy ως μεταφραστή του Καβάφη (δεκαετία του '30), με σύγκριση των διαφόρων γαλλικών αποδόσεων του τελευταίου στίχου από το _Περιμένοντας τους βαρβάρους_ ("Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί ήσαν μια κάποια λύσις").


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2010)

Διάβασα εδώ το ακόλουθο και μου άρεσε:
The Moving Finger writes; and, having writ,
Moves on: nor all thy Piety nor Wit
Shall lure it back to cancel half a Line,
Nor all thy Tears wash out a Word of it. ​Για τη φράση _the writing on the wall_ βλ. the writing is on the wall και μανή, θεκέλ, φάρες.

Με την ευκαιρία, μήπως γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει τίποτα παγιωμένο και για τη φράση *the moving finger writes* (i.e., whatever one does in one's life is one's own responsibility and cannot be changed); Αν πούμε «το κινούμενο δάχτυλο γράφει» (δηλ. αν αναφέρουμε τον τίτλο) θα γίνουμε κατανοητοί; Μάλλον όχι, λέω εγώ, οπότε καλύτερα να το αποδώσουμε με κάτι δικό μας — μόνο που το «ό,τι γράφει δεν ξεγράφει» σχετίζεται με το αναπόφευκτο του πεπρωμένου, ενώ το «όπως έστρωσες θα κοιμηθείς» αφορά περισσότερο τη σχέση ενεργειών-αποτελέσματος. Μάλλον εσείς θα σκεφτείτε κάτι καλύτερο. :)

Nickel says: Αν το σκεφτούμε, θα το γράψουμε εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6737


----------



## ilena (Aug 6, 2010)

ἄστερες ,ὲν ἀμφὶ κάλαν σελάνναν ἂψ
ἀπυκρύπτοισι φάεννον εἶδος ὄπποτα
πλήθοισα μάλιστα λάμπηι γᾶν ~
ἀργυρία.

===================================

κι ὅσ' ἄστρα γύρω βρίσκονται στὴν ἔκπα
γλη σελήνη παρευθὺς τὸ φωτεινὸ τους πρό
σωπο κρύβουν κάθε φορὰ ποὺ ἐκείνη ὁλόγιο
μη καταλάμπει τὴ γῆ τὴ σκοτεινὴ ἀνεβαί
νοντας ~ ἀσημοκαπνισμένη.


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 6, 2010)

*Αντί να φωνασκώ*

Αντί να φωνασκώ και να συμφύρομαι
Με τους υπαίθριους ρήτορες και τους αγύρτες
-Μάντεις κακών και οραματιστές-
Όταν γκρεμίστηκε το σπίτι μου
Και σκάφτηκε βαθιά με τα υπάρχοντα
(Και δε μιλώ εδώ για χρήματα και τέτοια)
Πήρα τους δρόμους μοναχός σφυρίζοντας.
Ήτανε βέβαια μεγάλη η περιπέτεια
Όμως η πόλις φλέγονταν τόσο όμορφα
Ασύλληπτα πυροτεχνήματα ανεβαίνανε
Στον πράο ουρανό με διαφημίσεις
Αιφνίδιων θανάτων κι αλλαξοπιστήσεων.
Σε λίγο φτάσανε και τα μαντάτα πως
Κάηκαν όλα τα επίσημα αρχεία και βιβλιοθήκες
Οι βιτρίνες των νεωτερισμών και τα μουσεία
Όλες οι ληξιαρχικές πράξεις γεννήσεων
Και θανάτων -έτσι που πια δεν ήξερε
Κανείς αν πέθανε ή αν ζούσε ακόμα-
Όλα τα δούναι και λαβείν των μεσιτών
Από τους οίκους ανοχής τα βιβλιάρια των κοριτσιών
Τα πιεστήρια και τα γραφεία των εφημερίδων.
Εξαίσια νύχτα τελεσίδικη και μόνη
Οριστική (όχι καθόλου όπως οι λύσεις
Στα περιπετειώδη φιλμ).
Τίποτα δεν πουλιόταν πια.
Έτσι λαφρύς και περιττός πήρα τους δρόμους
Βρήκα την Κλαίρη βγαίνοντας
Απ' τη Συναγωγή κι αγκαλιασμένοι
Κάτω απ' τις αψίδες των κραυγών
Περάσαμε στην άλλη όχθη με τις τσέπες
Χωρίς πια χώματα, φωτογραφίες και τα παρόμοια.

Μ. Αναγνωστάκης


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Linton Kwesi Johnson.

Inglan is a bitch​



 
It dread inna Inglan​



 
Sonny's lettah (Anti-sus poem)​



 
New Word Order (Nuevo orden de las palabras)​


----------



## ilena (Aug 7, 2010)

*εἰς Ἔρωτα*

θέλω, θέλω φιλῆσαι.
Ἔπειθ΄ Ἔρως φιλεῖν με∙
ἐγὼ δ' ἔχων νόημα
ἄβουλον, οὐκ ἐπείσθην.
Ὁ δ' εὐθὺ τόξον ἄρας
καὶ χρυσέην φαρέτρην,
μάχῃ με προὐκαλεῖτο.
κᾀγὼ λαβὼν ἐπ' ὤμων
θώρηχ', ὄπως Ἀχιλλεύς,
καὶ δοῦρα, καὶ βοείην,
ἐμαρνάμην Ἔρωτι.
Ἒβαλλ', ἐγὼδ' ἔφευγον.
Ὠς δ' οὐκ ἔτ' εἶχ' ὀϊστούς,
ἤσχαλλεν, εἶθ' ἑαυτὸν
ἀφῆκεν εἰς βέλεμνον∙
μέσος δὲ καρδίης μευ
ἔδυνε, καί μ' ἔλυσε.
μάτην δ' ἔχω βοείην.
τὶ γὰρ βαλώμεθ' ἔξω,
μάχης ἔσω μ' ἐχούσης;




θέλω, θέλω ν' ἀγαπήσω.
ν' ἀγαπῶ μ' ἔπειθε ὁ Ἔρως∙
μὰ ἐγὼ ἔχοντας τὴν γνώμη
ἄβουλη, δὲν ἐπειθόμουν.
εὐθὺ τόξο αὐτὸς ὠς πῆρε
καὶ ὁλόχρυση φαρέτρα
προκαλοῦσε ἐμὲ για μάχη.
κὶ ἐγὼ βάζοντας στους ὤμους
θώρακα, ὠς ὁ Ἀχιλλέας,
δόρατα καὶ βοϊδασπίδα,
μὲ τὸν Ἔρωτα μαχόμουν.
μοῦ ΄ῥιχνε, μὰ ξέφευγα τὸν.
κὶ ὅταν πιὰ δὲν εἶχε βέλη
θύμωσε, καὶ τὸν ἑαυτὸ του
μοῦ 'ριξε λες κὶ ἦταν βέλος.
καὶ στὴ μέση τῆς καρδιᾶς μου
μπῆκε, διαλύοντάς με.
μάταια ἔχω τὴν ἀσπίδα∙
τὶ νὰ χτυπηθοῦμε ἀπ' ἔξω,
ποὺ 'χω μέσα μου τὴν μάχη.​


----------



## ilena (Aug 7, 2010)

*εἰς μεσονύκτιον Ἔρωτα*

μεσονυκτίοις ποθ' ὥραις,
στρέφεται ὅτ' Ἄρκτος ἤδη
κατὰ χεῖρα τὴν βοώτου,
μερόπων δὲ φῦλα πάντα
κέαται κόπῳ δαμέντα,
τότ' Ἔρως ἐπισταθείς μευ
θυρέων ἔκοπτ' ὀχῆας.
‘τίς’ ἔφην ‘θύρας ἀράσσει,
κατά μευ σχίσας ὀνείρους;’
Ὁ δ' Ἔρως ‘ἄνοιγε,’ φησί,
‘βρέφος εἰμί, μὴ φόβησαι×
βρέχομαι δὲ κᾀσέληνον
κατὰ νύκτα πεπλάνημαι.’
Ἐλέησα ταῦτ' ἀκούσας,
ἀνὰ δ' εὐθὺ λύχνον ἅψας
ἀνέῳξα, καὶ βρέφος μέν
ἐσορῶ, φέροντα τόξον,
πτέρυγάς τε καὶ φαρέτρην×.
παρὰ δ' ἱστίην καθίξας
παλάμαισι χεῖρας αὐτοῦ
ἀνέθαλπον, ἐκ δὲ χαίτης
ἀπέθλιβον ὑγρὸν ὕδωρ.
Ὁ δ' ἐπεὶ κρύος μεθῆκε,
‘φέρε’, φησὶ, ‘πειράσωμεν
τόδε τόξον, εἴ τί μοι νῦν
βλάβεται βραχεῖσα νευρή.’
τανύει δέ, καί με τύπτει
μέσον ἧπαρ, ὥσπερ οἶστρος·×
ἀνὰ δ' ἅλλεται καχάζων×,
‘ξένε’ δ' εἶπε ‘συγχάρηθι×·×
κέρας ἀβλαβὲς μέν ἐστὶ×
σὺ δὲ καρδίαν πονήσεις.’




κάποιες μεσονύκτιες ὦρες,
ὅταν στρέφεται ἡ Ἄρκτος
εἰς τὸ χέρι τοῦ βοώτου,
κὶ ὅλα τῶν θνητῶν τὰ φῦλα
κουρασμένα ἀποκοιμοῦνται,
τότε ἐστάθη μπρος μου ὁ Ἔρως
καὶ τὶς θύρες ἐχτυποῦσε.'ποιός χτυπᾶ τὶς θύρες;' εἶπα
ποιός τὰ ὄνειρά μου παίρνει;''Ἂνοιξε' ὁ Ἔρως λέει,
'βρέφος εἶμαι·× μὴ φοβάσαι
βρέχομαι, καὶ μεσ' τη νύχτα
τὴν ἀσελήνη πλανιέμαι.'τ' ἄκουσα καὶ τὸν λυπάμαι
κὶ ἄναψα εὐθὺς τὸν λύχνο,
ἄνοιξα, καὶ ἕνα βρέφος
θωρῶ, τόξο νὰ κρατάει,
φτερὰ νὰ 'χει καὶ φαρέτρα.πλάι στο τζάκι τὸ καθίζω
στις παλάμες μου τὰ χέρια
τοῦ ζεσταίνω ἀπ' τὰ μαλλιὰ του
τὸ ὑγρὸ ὕδωρ τοῦ στείβω.
κὶ ὠς τὸ κρύο τὸ ἀφῆκε,εἶπε: 'έλα νὰ ἰδοῦμε
καὶ τὸ τόξο, ἂν ἡ χορδὴ του
βράχηκε κὶ ἔχει χαλάσει.'τὴν τανύει καὶ μὲ χτυπάει
μεσ' τὸ ἧπαρ, ὡσὰν οἶστρος
καὶ καγχάζοντας πηδάει·× κὶ εἶπε: 'ξένε συγχαρίκια
ἀβλαβὲς εἶναι τὸ τόξο,
κὶ ἡ καρδιά σου θὰ πονέσει.'​


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2010)

*Η σελήνη*

Τόση και τόση μοναξιά σε τούτο το χρυσάφι.
Η σελήνη της νύχτας δεν είναι η σελήνη
που είδε ο Αδάμ. Οι μεγάλοι αιώνες
της ανθρώπινης αγρύπνιας την έχουν πλημμυρίσει
με πανάρχαιο θρήνο. Κοίτα την: Ο καθρέφτης σου είναι.

Από τον τόμο "Χόρχε Λουίς Μπόρχες - Ποιήματα",
μτφρ.-εισ.-σχ.: Δημήτρης Καλοκύρης

Έφτασε χτες το βράδυ αργά - την κατάλληλη στιγμή - στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου από το ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό για την ποίηση e-poema, στο οποίο μπορείτε να γραφτείτε συνδρομητές δωρεάν, για ένα ποίημα τη βδομάδα.


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 13, 2010)

*Corporation Near Class (spam poetry)*

http://www.nokturno.org/files/juri-nummelin/Juri-Nummelin_Corporation-Near-Class.pdf


----------



## Earion (Nov 10, 2010)

Η ΔΙΑΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΔΩΝ

Τι φοβερή ομοιότητα
Η έλαφος
Κι ο ελέφας.

Στην ίδια συνομοταξία ήχων.
Στην ίδια ομοταξία συλλαβών.

Σώμα φτιαγμένο από λάμδα κι από φι
Ουρά το σίγμα, ο λαιμός τους έψιλον
Τα πόδια τους κολώνες από άλφα.

Όμως, για κοίτα:
Ξαφνικά πετάει κέρατα
Το φαλακρό κρανίο
Του όμικρον.

Και τ’ άλλο έψιλον
Γυρνάει
Σε προβοσκίδα

του Αντώνη Φωστιέρη

από το Athens Review of Books, τεύχος 12 (Νοέμβριος 2010)

ποίημα απευθυνόμενο κατεξοχήν σε γραμματόφιλους, λεξιλόγους, λεξιλάγνους, και ευαίσθητους λεξιθήρες...


----------



## Earion (Mar 15, 2011)

Στη γλώσσα των κατοίκων της Γης του Πυρός, περιοχής που ανήκει στη Χιλή, υπάρχει μια λέξη που περιγράφει μονολεκτικά την κατάσταση κατά την οποία δύο πρόσωπα βρίσκονται αντιμέτωπα, κατέχονται από την ίδια επιθυμία, μαντεύουν και τα δυο τι πρόκειται να συμβεί, κι όμως κανείς δεν κάνει το πρώτο βήμα, γιατί περιμένει από τον άλλο να το κάνει.

*mamihlapinatapai*

“that shared look of longing where both parties know the score yet neither is willing to make the first move”​​Τη διάβασα αρκετά χρόνια πριν στο σημείωμα που ανάρτησα *εδώ  *και δεν έχει πάψει να ασκεί επάνω μου μια γλυκιά εξωτική μαγεία. Πόσες φορές δεν θα τη χρειαζόμασταν στη ζωή μας αυτή τη λέξη!

Επιχειρηματίες σε τραπέζι σκληρών διαπραγματεύσεων· ερωτευμένοι, ή άνθρωποι που πρόκειται να ερωτευθούν, τη στιγμή αμέσως προτού πέσουν ο ένας στην αγκαλιά του άλλου· συνωμότες που δεν γνωρίζουν ότι είναι κάτοχοι του ίδιου μυστικού…

Με αφορμή τη συζήτηση για τον Καβάφη, θυμήθηκα ένα ποίημά του που ανήκει στα «ατελή», και είναι ν' απορεί κανείς τι είδους ατέλεια ενοχλούσε στον ποιητή και το κράτησε έξω από τον κανόνα.
​​*Ο επίσκοπος Πηγάσιος*​​Εισήλθαν στον περικαλλή ναό της Αθηνάς​ο Χριστιανός επίσκοπος Πηγάσιος​ο Χριστιανός ηγεμονίσκος Ιουλιανός.​Εκύτταζαν με πόθον και στοργή τ’ αγάλματα​όμως συνομιλούσανε διστακτικώς.​με υπαινιγμούς, με λόγια διφορούμενα,​με φράσεις πλήρεις προφυλάξεως,​γιατί δεν ήσαν βέβαιοι ο ένας για τον άλλον​και συνεπώς φοβούνταν να μη εκτεθούν,​ο ψεύτης Χριστιανός επίσκοπος Πηγάσιος​ο ψεύτης Χριστιανός ηγεμονίσκος Ιουλιανός.​​Μάιος 1920​​
*The Bishop Pegasius*​​They entered the exquisite temple of Athena:​the Christian bishop Pegasius​the Christian princeling Julian.​They looked with longing and affection at the statues—​still, they spoke to one another haltingly,​with innuendos, with double-meaning words,​with phrases full of cautiousness,​since neither could be certain of the other​and they were constantly afraid they’d be exposed,​the false Christian bishop Pegasius​the false Christian princeling Julian.​​Μετάφραση Daniel Mendelsohn (C.P. Cavafy, _The Unfinished Poems_, New York: Knopf, 2009).​​
Δεν νομίζετε ότι μια τέτοια κατάσταση περιγράφει ο ποιητής; Μοιάζει σαν να του έλειπε αυτή ακριβώς η λέξη…


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2011)

...
"Limbo" by Edward Kamau Brathwaite






And limbo stick is the silence in front of me
limbo

limbo
limbo like me
limbo
limbo like me

long dark night is the silence in front of me
limbo
limbo like me

stick hit sound
and the ship like it ready

stick hit sound
and the dark still steady

limbo
limbo like me

long dark deck and the water surrounding me
long dark deck and the silence is over me

limbo
limbo like me

stick is the whip
and the dark deck is slavery

stick is the whip 
and the dark deck is slavery

limbo
limbo like me

drum stick knock
and the darkness is over me

knees spread wide
and the water is hiding

limbo 
limbo like me

knees spread wide
and the dark ground is under me

down
down
down
and the drummer is calling me

limbo
limbo like me

sun coming up
and the drummers are praising me

out of the dark
and the dumb god are raising me

up
up
up

and the music is saving me

hot
slow
step

on the burning ground.

(http://isychia.wordpress.com/2011/06/24/lim·bo-limbo/
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101214092439AAhpCVX)


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

...
The breezes taste 
Of apple peel. 
The air is full 
Of smells to feel- 
Ripe fruit, old footballs, 
Burning brush, 
New books, erasers, 
Chalk, and such. 
The bee, his hive, 
Well-honeyed hum, 
And Mother cuts 
Chrysanthemums. 
Like plates washed clean 
With suds, the days 
Are polished with 
A morning haze. 

- _September_ - John Updike


----------



## psifio (Sep 1, 2011)

Τι ωραίο!


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

...
THE NIGHT has a thousand eyes,	
And the day but one;	
Yet the light of the bright world dies	
With the dying sun.	

The mind has a thousand eyes,
And the heart but one;	
Yet the light of a whole life dies	
When love is done.

_The Night Has a Thousand Eyes_ - Francis William Bourdillon


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2011)

*Crow's Theology*

Crow realized God loved him-
Otherwise, he would have dropped dead.
So that was proved.

Crow reclined, marvelling, on his heart-beat.
And he realized that God spoke Crow-
Just existing was His revelation.

But what Loved the stones and spoke stone?
They seemed to exist too.

And what spoke that strange silence
After his clamour of caws faded?

And what loved the shot-pellets
That dribbled from those strung-up mummifying crows?

What spoke the silence of lead?

Crow realized there were two Gods-
One of them much bigger than the other
Loving his enemies
And having all the weapons.

........................................Ted Hughes


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 3, 2011)

Έγραφε κάτι ωραία ο μπαγάσας!


----------



## somnambulist (Nov 7, 2011)

ΕΝΘΕΜΑΤΑ
6 Νοεμβρίου 2011
ΑΝΤΙΜΝΗΜΟΝΙΑΚΗ ΠΟΙΗΣΗ: Eυρωμονόδρομος

Σουαρέ αντιμνημονιακής ποίησης, με μεγάλη επιτυχία, οργάνωσαν την περασμένη Παρασκευή, στο φιλολογικό σαλόνι της Βαλτετσίου 50-52, το Τμήμα Πολιτισμού του RedNotebook, σε συνεργασία με τη Διαρκή Επιτροπή Γραμμάτων και Τεχνών των «Ενθεμάτων» (μπ). Συγχαίροντας τους διοργανωτές για την ευγενή αυτή πρωτοβουλία πολιτισμού, δημοσιεύουμε ένα από τα ποιήματα της βραδιάς, τον «Ευρωμονόδρομο» της Β. Δαπόντε-Ρεκτιφιέ, το οποίο και απήγγειλε αισθαντικά ο σ. Δημοσθένης Παπαδάτος-Αναγνωστόπουλος.

ΕΝΘΕΜΑΤΑ

Ευρωμονόδρομος

της Βιργινίας Δαπόντε-Ρεκτιφιέ

Στο Σύνταγμα, στην Ξενοφώντος, σ’ ένα ισόγειο

μαζί σου έφτασα στου ερωτισμού το απόγειο

απομεσήμερο, πριν πέσουν οι κροτίδες

το φως τους είδαν οι τυφλές μου οι ελπίδες.

Μου είχες πει «Αύριο μην πας στη διαδήλωση»

όλα τα έβλεπες «λαϊκίστικη αγκύλωση»

έπινες φρέντο στο Νομισματοκοπείο

εγώ φραπέ στο Αναρχικό το Καφενείο.

Με ιντριγκάριζε ο καθεστωτισμός σου

δεν ήθελα όμως ξανά να γίνει το δικό σου

εν τέλει τα κατάφερες, κάμφθηκαν οι αντιστάσεις

και ήρθα σπίτι που ’θελες δήθε μου να διαβάσεις.

Και πριν στου Γκίντενς τις γραμμές αργά καταδυθείς

σου ήρθε τάχα ξαφνικά και είπες να γδυθείς

έμεινα μπρος σου άναυδος, δοκίμασα ένα σοκ

εγώ αφελής μαοϊκός, εσύ νεοπασόκ.

Διαβάζαμε τις Κυριακές «Δρόμο» και «Βήμα»

στην αγκαλιά σου εμπιστευόμουνα ως και τον Παύλο Τσίμα

κάθε που μου ’λεγες γλυκά «Ο Μπένι έχει σχέδιο»

εκεί γινόταν έξαφνα η κλίνη ναρκοπέδιο.

Να σου εξηγήσω ήθελες τη δυαδική εξουσία

την προϊούσα σύγκλιση Μετώπου-ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ

ήμουν στα μάτια σου, μικρό, κάτι σα Βελουχιώτης

κι ας έφτασα να κάνω ποστ μέχρι κι άρθρα της Σώτης.

Μαζί ήμασταν τέλεια, μα η αγάπη είναι ρευστή

στη γοητεία υπέκυψες ενός συνασπιστή

κι ενώ υποψιαζόμουνα «κάτι δεν πάει καλά»

πείστηκα όταν άρχισες και διάβαζες Μπαλτά.

Το χάσμα έγινε βαθύ το ιδεολογικό

και το κρεβάτι βαρετό-ακτίφ κομματικό

μια μέρα σου ’πιασα και ένα ες-εμ-ες

να κοροϊδεύεις που ’λεγα την τρόικα «Ες-Ες».

Εσύ με πήγες δεξιά κι εγώ στην Κουμουνδούρου

ό,τι ο Μάο δεν πέτυχε, το πέτυχε η Δούρου

κι έτσι μέσα στη λαίλαπα τη μνημονιακή

την «Εποχή» ανακάλυψες κι εγώ το ΣΚΑΪ τιβί.

Χωρίσαμε –και πώς αλλιώς;– μια νύχτα στο Σαλέρο

μα αν και το χάσμα απέραντο, ακόμα υποφέρω

τουλάχιστον απ’ όλα αυτά μας δένει ένα κοινό

ποτέ η Ελλάδα να μη βγει έξω απ’ το ευρώ.

Η δρ Βιργινία Δαπόντε-Ρεκτιφιέ είναι καθηγήτρια Ερωτικής Λογοτεχνίας, Παραψυχολογίας και Ψυχανάλυσης στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Νέας Ελβετίας. Είναι απόγονος του Καισαρίου Δαπόντε και συνεργάτρια του πόρταλ «Ρεντνοουτμπούκ» (www.rnbet.gr), όπου και διατηρεί τη μόνιμη τη στήλη «Η δρ. Βιργινία απαντά» (βλ. http://www.rednotebook.gr/details.php?id=3266 και http://www.rednotebook.gr/details.php?id=3340)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 7, 2011)

Κι ένα χρύσωμα στο χάπι από τον Ελύτη, του οποίου το έτος διανύουμε... 

*Πολλά δεν θέλει ο άνθρωπος

Οδυσσέας Ελύτης*

Πολλά δε θέλει ο άνθρωπος
να 'ν' ήμερος να 'ναι άκακος

λίγο φαΐ λίγο κρασί
Χριστούγεννα κι Ανάσταση

κι όπου φωλιάσει και σταθεί
κανείς να μην του φτάνει εκεί

Μα ήρθαν αλλιώς τα πράματα
τονε ξυπνάν χαράματα

τον παν τον φέρνουν πίσω μπρος
του τρώνε και το λίγο βιος

κι από το στόμα την μπουκιά
πάνω στην ώρα τη γλυκιά

του τηνε παίρνουνε κι αυτή
χαρά στους που 'ναι οι δυνατοί!

Χαρά στους που 'ναι οι Δυνατοί
γι' αυτούς δεν έχει χόρταση.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2011)

*Πέντε Ποιήματα μεσ᾿ στο Σκοτάδι. Εικόνα

Νίκος Καρούζος*

Γυρίζει μόνος
στα χείλη του παντάνασσα σιωπή
συνέχεια των πουλιών τα μαλλιά του.
Ωχρός
με βουλιαγμένα όνειρα κι ανέγγιχτος
νερό τρεχάμενο στα ρείθρα, ωχρός
έλληνας.
Πάντα ο δρόμος μεσ᾿ στα μάτια του
κ᾿ η λάμψη απ᾿ τη φωτιά
που καταλύει
τη νύχτα.
Γυρίζει μόνος
στα χέρια του κλαδί απὸ ελιά
γεμάτος πόνο χάνεται στα δειλινά
αισθάνεται
πως όλα χάθηκαν.
Μην του μιλάτε είναι άνεργος
τα χέρια στις τσέπες του
σαν δυο χειροβομβίδες.
Μην του μιλάτε δε μιλούν στους καθρέφτες.
Άνθη της λεμονιάς
λουλούδια του ανέμου
στεφάνωσέ τον Άνοιξη
τον κλώθει ο θάνατος.


----------



## Earion (Nov 9, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Έγραφε κάτι ωραία ο μπαγάσας!



Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται λίγο παραπάνω για την ποίηση του Τεντ Χιουζ (δηλαδή σε τέτοιο βαθμό που να θέλουν να διαβάσουν μια βιβλιοπαρουσίαση για ένα πολύ καλό, απ’ ό,τι φαίνεται, συλλογικό τόμο με μελέτες σχετικά με το έργο του και τις αναφορές και τις επιρροές του από στους αρχαίους κλασικούς), προσαρτώ εδώ το σχετικό κειμενάκι.

View attachment Ted Hughes and the Classics.pdf

Αν πάλι δεν σας ενδιαφέρει ο ποιητής αλλά σας κεντρίζει η λεξιθηρική περιέργεια, αναζητήστε σε ποια ακριβώς παράγραφο αυτού του κειμένου περιγράφεται ο Τ. Σ. Έλιοτ ως incantatory, antiphonal, και stichomythic!


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2011)

Your Lifelong Prisoner
By Liu Xiaobo (περ. 1998)

To Xia
My dear,
I'll never give up the struggle for freedom from the oppressors'
jail, but I'll be your willing prisoner for life.

I'm your lifelong prisoner, my love
I want to live in your dark insides
surviving on the dregs in your blood

inspired by the flow of your estrogen

I hear your constant heartbeat
drop by drop, like melted snow from a mountain stream
if I were a stubborn, million-year rock
you'd bore right through me
drop by drop

day and night

Inside you
I grope in the dark
and use the wine you've drunk
to write poems looking for you
I plead like a deaf man begging for sound
Let the dance of love intoxicate your body

I always feel
your lungs rise and fall when you smoke
in an amazing rhythm
you exhale my toxins
I inhale fresh air to nourish my soul

I'm your lifelong prisoner, my love
like a baby loath to be born
clinging to your warm uterus
you provide all my oxygen
all my serenity

A baby prisoner
in the depths of your being
unafraid of alcohol and nicotine
the poisons of your loneliness
I need your poisons
need them too much

Maybe as your prisoner
I'll never see the light of day
but I believe
darkness is my destiny
inside you
all is well

The glitter of the outside world
scares me
exhausts me
I focus on
your darkness ­
simple and impenetrable


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 14, 2011)

Για τον Hughes υπάρχει και αυτό για όποιον θέλει να διαβάσει για την τελευταία συλλογή της ζωής του.


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2011)

*Premonition*

I hang bright mirrors high on the walls,
You let dark clouds in through the doorway.

You bring a city beneath the clouds in through the doorway,
And the city in the mirrors is plastered with slogans.
You bring a village beneath the clouds in through the doorway,
And the village in the mirrors burns with torches.

Eagles in the mirrors, horses in the mirrors,
Soaked in a downpour, intimate with suffering,
My mirrors repel misery,
But you lead a lion out of the gunfire.

And then you lead the night out of thought,
And wind from dejection,
And you bring the wind in through the doorway,
Where it buffets the mirrors: the mirrors of my forebears,

Carrying the sighs of strangers,
And I can hear the immortality of their spirits in these sighs.
I bring the spirits in through the doorway,
And make up a low bed for them.

For you, I make up a heap of ricestraw.
I want to capture you in the mirrors,
To make you make up before you sleep,
To make you bring sleep in through the doorway.

No sleep, no sleeper.
Furniture, ink and tea bowls.
The mirrors reflect a last meal.
You bring dawnlight in through the doorway.


XI CHUAN
(Translated by John Cayley)


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Εμένα οι φίλοι μου *

Εμένα οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
Που κάνουν τραμπάλα στις ταράτσες ετοιμόρροπων σπιτιών
Εξάρχεια, Πατήσια, Μεταξουργείο, Μετς
Κάνουν ό,τι λάχει
Πλασιέ τσελεμεντέδων κι εγκυκλοπαιδειών
Φτιάχνουν δρόμους κι ενώνουν ερήμους
Διερμηνείς σε καμπαρέ της Ζήνωνος
Επαγγελματίες επαναστάτες
Παλιά τους στρίμωξαν και τα κατέβασαν
Τώρα παίρνουν χάπια και οινόπνευμα να κοιμηθούν
Αλλά βλέπουν όνειρα και δεν κοιμούνται

Εμένα οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
Εμένα οι φίλες μου είναι σύρματα τεντωμένα
(x2)

Εμένα οι φίλες μου είναι σύρματα τεντωμένα
Στις ταράτσες παλιών σπιτιών
Εξάρχεια, Βικτώρια, Κουκάκι, Γκύζη
Που πάνω τους έχετε καρφώσει εκατομμύρια σιδερένια μανταλάκια
Τις ενοχές σας
Αποφάσεις συνεδρίων, δανεικά κοστούμια, σημάδια από κάφτες
περίεργες ημικρανίες, απειλητικές σιωπές
Κολπίτιδες...
Ερωτεύονται ομοφυλόφιλους...
Τριχομονάδες...
Καθυστέρηση...
Το τηλέφωνο...
Σπασμένα γυαλιά...
Το ασθενοφόρο...
Κανείς...

Εμένα οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
Εμένα οι φίλες μου είναι σύρματα τεντωμένα

Κάνουν ό,τι λάχει
Όλο ταξιδεύουν οι φίλοι μου
Γιατί δεν τους αφήσατε σπιθαμή για σπιθαμή
Οι φίλοι μου ζωγραφίζουν με μαύρο χρώμα
Γιατί τους ρημάξατε το κόκκινο
Γράφουν σε συνθηματική γλώσσα
Γιατί η δική σας μόνο για γλύψιμο κάνει
Οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
Και σύρματα
Στο λαιμό σας
Στα χέρια σας
Οι φίλοι μου...

Εμένα οι φίλοι μου είναι μαύρα πουλιά
Εμένα οι φίλες μου είναι σύρματα τεντωμένα

_*Kατερίνα Γώγου*_


----------



## Earion (Dec 20, 2011)

*What can you say about speech?*

*Except That It Robs You of Who You Are*

Except that it robs you of who you are,
What can you say about speech?
Inconceivable to live without
And impossible to live with,
Speech diminishes you.

Speak with a wise man, there’ll be
Much to learn; speak with a fool,
All you get is prattle.

Strike a half-empty pot, and it’ll make
A loud sound; strike one that is full.
Says Kabir, and hear the silence.

Kabir (c. 1440-1518), translated from the Hindi by Arvind Krishna Mehrotra
_The New York Review of Books_, April 7, 2011


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2012)

*Πριν τους αλλάξει ο Xρόνος * 

Λυπήθηκαν μεγάλως στον αποχωρισμό των.
Δεν τόθελαν αυτοί· ήταν η περιστάσεις.
Βιοτικές ανάγκες εκάμνανε τον ένα
να φύγει μακρυά — Νέα Υόρκη ή Καναδά.
Η αγάπη των βεβαίως δεν ήταν ίδια ως πριν·
είχεν ελαττωθεί η έλξις βαθμηδόν,
είχεν ελαττωθεί η έλξις της πολύ.
Όμως να χωρισθούν, δεν τόθελαν αυτοί.
Ήταν η περιστάσεις.— Ή μήπως καλλιτέχνις
εφάνηκεν η Τύχη χωρίζοντάς τους τώρα
πριν σβύσει το αίσθημά των, πριν τους αλλάξει ο Χρόνος·
ο ένας για τον άλλον θα είναι ως να μένει πάντα
των είκοσι τεσσάρων ετών τ’ ωραίο παιδί. 


Κωνσταντίνος Καβάφης


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2012)

...

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN (TELL ME LIES ABOUT VIETNAM) by Adrian Mitchell
International Poetry Incarnation, June 11, 1965, Royal Albert Hall 

I was run over by the truth one day.
Ever since the accident I’ve walked this way
So stick my legs in plaster
Tell me lies about Vietnam.

Heard the alarm clock screaming with pain,
Couldn’t find myself so I went back to sleep again
So fill my ears with silver
Stick my legs in plaster
Tell me lies about Vietnam.

Every time I shut my eyes all I see is flames.
Made a marble phone book and I carved all the names
So coat my eyes with butter
Fill my ears with silver
Stick my legs in plaster
Tell me lies about Vietnam.

I smell something burning, hope it’s just my brains.
They’re only dropping peppermints and daisy-chains
So stuff my nose with garlic
Coat my eyes with butter
Fill my ears with silver
Stick my legs in plaster
Tell me lies about Vietnam.

Where were you at the time of the crime?
Down by the Cenotaph drinking slime
So chain my tongue with whisky
Stuff my nose with garlic
Coat my eyes with butter
Fill my ears with silver
Stick my legs in plaster
Tell me lies about Vietnam.

You put your bombers in, you put your conscience out,
You take the human being and you twist it all about
So scrub my skin with women
Chain my tongue with whisky
Stuff my nose with garlic
Coat my eyes with butter
Fill my ears with silver
Stick my legs in plaster
Tell me lies, tell me lies about Afghanistan.
Tell me lies about Israel.
Tell me lies about Congo.
Tell me, tell me lies Mr Bush.
Tell me lies Mr B-B-Blair, Brown, Blair-Brown.
Tell me lies about Vietnam. 

http://uk.poetryinternational.org/piw_cms/cms/cms_module/index.php?obj_id=13605


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 22, 2012)

Charles Bukowsky

Born like this
Into this
As the chalk faces smile
As Mrs. Death laughs
As the elevators break
As political landscapes dissolve
As the supermarket bag boy holds a college degree
As the oily fish spit out their oily prey
As the sun is masked
We are
Born like this
Into this
Into these carefully mad wars
Into the sight of broken factory windows of emptiness
Into bars where people no longer speak to each other
Into fist fights that end as shootings and knifings
Born into this
Into hospitals which are so expensive that it's cheaper to die
Into lawyers who charge so much it's cheaper to plead guilty
Into a country where the jails are full and the madhouses closed
Into a place where the masses elevate fools into rich heroes
Born into this
Walking and living through this
Dying because of this
Muted because of this
Castrated
Debauched
Disinherited
Because of this
Fooled by this
Used by this
Pissed on by this
Made crazy and sick by this
Made violent
Made inhuman
By this
The heart is blackened
The fingers reach for the throat
The gun
The knife
The bomb
The fingers reach toward an unresponsive god
The fingers reach for the bottle
The pill
The powder
We are born into this sorrowful deadliness
We are born into a government 60 years in debt
That soon will be unable to even pay the interest on that debt
And the banks will burn
Money will be useless
There will be open and unpunished murder in the streets
It will be guns and roving mobs
Land will be useless
Food will become a diminishing return
Nuclear power will be taken over by the many
Explosions will continually shake the earth
Radiated robot men will stalk each other
The rich and the chosen will watch from space platforms
Dante's Inferno will be made to look like a children's playground
The sun will not be seen and it will always be night
Trees will die
All vegetation will die
Radiated men will eat the flesh of radiated men
The sea will be poisoned
The lakes and rivers will vanish
Rain will be the new gold
The rotting bodies of men and animals will stink in the dark wind
The last few survivors will be overtaken by new and hideous diseases
And the space platforms will be destroyed by attrition
The petering out of supplies
The natural effect of general decay
And there will be the most beautiful silence ever heard
Born out of that.
The sun still hidden there
Awaiting the next chapter


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το _Εμείς τα Δεινοσαύρια_ (_Dinosauria, We_) αξίζει μια καλύτερη μετάφραση από εκείνη που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι το _Εμείς τα Δεινοσαύρια_ (_Dinosauria, We_) αξίζει μια καλύτερη μετάφραση από εκείνη που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο.



Κοτσάρω και το γιουτιουμπάκι, σε περίπτωση που επιχειρήσει κανείς να το μεταφράσει καλύτερα :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2012)

_Από το τελευταίο e-poema:_

ΘΩΜΑΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ

Πρώτες βοήθειες


Ξέρω, δε θα βρεθεί ποτέ
Αντίδοτο στο δηλητήριο της ύπαρξης
Πάντα θα φεύγουμε φαρμακωμένοι
Από την ξενιτειά του κόσμου

Ετσι και τα φιλιά μας πικρίζουν κάποτε
Είναι τότε που τα λόγια μας
Σταλάζουν τη μελάνη τους
Στους βλεννογόνους της νύχτας

Μα έλα να αγκαλιαστούμε απόψε
Εφημερεύει πάντοτε η αγάπη

Δε σώζει ζωές
Ξέρεις όμως να δίνει τις πρώτες βοήθειες
Εστω μια απλή περιποίηση τραυμάτων


Ποίημα δημοσιευμένο στο περιοδικό Σημειώσεις, τ. 72 (Νοέμβριος 2010)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 19, 2012)

A pint of plain ("The Workman's Friend") Όχι μόνο λόγια, αλλά και πράξη, και με απολαυστική προφορά!






"The Workman's Friend"

When things go wrong and will not come right,
Though you do the best you can,
When life looks black as the hour of night -
A pint of plain is your only man.

When money's tight and hard to get
And your horse has also ran,
When all you have is a heap of debt -
A pint of plain is your only man.

When health is bad and your heart feels strange,
And your face is pale and wan,
When doctors say you need a change,
A pint of plain is your only man.

When food is scarce and your larder bare
And no rashers grease your pan,
When hunger grows as your meals are rare -
A pint of plain is your only man.

In time of trouble and lousey strife,
You have still got a darlint plan
You still can turn to a brighter life -
A pint of plain is your only man.
-- Flann O'Brien (Brian O'Nolan)


----------



## Costas (Mar 29, 2012)

_Fair Greece! sad relic of departed worth!
Immortal, though no more; though fallen, great!
Who now shall lead thy scattered children forth,
And long accustomed bondage uncreate?
Not such thy sons who whilom did await,
The hopeless warriors of a willing doom,
In bleak Thermopylæ’s sepulchral strait -
Oh, who that gallant spirit shall resume,
Leap from Eurotas’ banks, and call thee from the tomb?_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

Η μετάφραση αυτή έγινε πριν λίγο καιρό, στα πλαίσια ενός στοιχήματος. Σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί κάποιος, κάπου, κάποτε να τη χρειαστεί...




*The Kraken*
|
* Το Κράκεν*
_Alfred, Lord Tennyson_
|
_ λόρδος Άλφρεντ Τένισον_

|
Below the thunders of the upper deep; |
Πιο κάτω απ’ την αντάρα των νερών κι απ' τους αφρούς,

Far, far beneath in the abysmal sea, |
στην άβυσσο της θάλασσας, στον πιο βαθύ της τόπο,

His ancient, dreamless, uninvaded sleep |
τον ύπνο τον αρχαίο, απ’ όνειρα ανεπίσκεπτο κι εχθρούς,

The Kraken sleepeth: faintest sunlights flee |
το Κράκεν εκοιμήθη: οι ηλιαχτίδες οι φτενές με κόπο 

About his shadowy sides: above him swell |
 απ’ τις σκιές ξεφεύγουν· πιο πάνω του φουσκώνουν

Huge sponges of millennial growth and height; |
σφουγγάρια τρισθεόρατα, χιλιόχρονα ψηλά

And far away into the sickly light,|
και, σε μεγάλη απόσταση, σε φώτα χαμηλά

From many a wondrous grot and secret cell |
από θαλάμια μυστικά, σπηλιές που σε θαμπώνουν,

Unnumber'd and enormous polypi |
πολύποδες θεόρατοι κι αμέτρητοι λιχνίζουν

Winnow with giant arms the slumbering green. |
με τα γιγάντια μπράτσα τους πράσινους ασφοδέλους.

There hath he lain for ages and will lie |
Εκεί θα κείται ακίνητο οι χρόνοι κι αν γυρίζουν,

Battening upon huge seaworms in his sleep,|
σκουλήκια τρισθεόρατα θα 'χει για φαγητό,

Until the latter fire shall heat the deep; |
ώσπου το πυρ το έσχατο τα βάθη θα ζεστάνει· με βουητό

Then once by man and angels to be seen, |
για μια φορά θα εμφανιστεί σε ανθρώπους και αγγέλους,

In roaring he shall rise and on the surface die. |
το τέλος να υποδεχτεί μες στα νερά που αφρίζουν.


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2012)

Πανέμορφη η μετάφρασή σου, Δόκτορα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2012)

*Ερωτόκριτος στα τουρκικά*



ΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ | OZAN
Του κύκλου τα γυρίσματα, που ανεβοκατεβαίνουν, | İnişli çikişli olan devranin döngüleri,
και του τροχού, που ώρες ψηλά κι ώρες στα βάθη πηαίνουν· | feleğinkiler de bazen aşaği bazen gider yukari;
και του καιρού τα πράματα, που αναπαημό δεν έχουν, | ve zamanin olaylari da istirahat bilmezler;
μα στο καλό κ’ εις το κακό περιπατούν και τρέχουν· | ama iyiliğe ve kötülüğe koşarlar ve giderler;
και των αρμάτω οι ταραχές, όχθρητες και τα βάρη· | ve silâhlarin kargaşasi, düşmanin ağirliği;
του έρωτος οι μπόρεσες και της φιλιάς η χάρη, | ve aşkin kudreti, dostluğun iyiliği,
αυτά-να με κινήσασι την σήμερον ημέραν, | bunlar bugün beni harekete geçirdi,
ν’ αναθιβάλω και να πω τά κάμαν και τά φέραν | ne yaptiklarini, ne getirdiklerini animsamaya zorladi,
σ’ μια κόρη κ’ έναν άγουρο, που μπερδευτήκα ομάδι | bir genç kiz ve bir toy oğlan birlikte dolandilar,
σε μια φιλιάν αμάλαγη, με δίχως ασκημάδι. | kötülüğü olmayan el değmemiş bir dostluğa.
Οι δέκα πρώτοι στίχοι τού επικολυρικού ποιήματος του Βιτσέντζου Κορνάρου και η μετάφρασή τους από τον καθηγητή Χακκί Μπιλγκεχάν


Παρουσίαση στα Νέα 31.3.2012 (Νικόλας Ζώης) και στο Έθνος (25.2.2012) (Κατερίνα Ροββά)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2012)

Themis said:


> Πανέμορφη η μετάφρασή σου, Δόκτορα.


Γιεπ, πολύ ωραία δουλειά. Και να φανταστείς ότι γενικά φρικάρω με την ποίηση.


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2012)

*Τίτος Πατρίκιος, Γραφομηχανή*

*Γραφομηχανή*

Τικ, τακ-τακ, τσαφ, κρουτσουντόκ, ντοκ-ντοκ, πλιτς,
κι η μέρα, κλοπ, ντροπ, κ’ η μέρα πάει χαμένη
με φραγκοδίφραγκα στα βρώμικα παγκάρια, φραγκ, ντριγκ,
με πείνα, με λύσσα, με μάταιη απληστία για τις απρόσιτες βιτρίνες
και σπάνε γρήγορα τα νύχια, λυώνει το κρέας, σχεδιάζονται τα κόκκαλα
σαν πλήκτρα χαλασμένου πιάνου, φαγωμένα δάχτυλα
απ’ την πλύση, την έλλειψη μιας άλλης σάρκας, φαγωμένα
απ’ αυτόν τον γεμάτο στρόντιο 90 άνεμο, κραυγές πνιγμένες,
κάποιο παλιό χαστούκι, την καινούργια γραβάτα του προϊστάμενου,
τις καλτσοδέτες που σφίγγουν κάτω από το γόνατο, την πρόωρη
εμμηνόπαυση. Όταν σκοτώθηκε ο Αργύρης, τότε που πέφταν όλμοι
κ’ οι πρόσφυγες πλημμύριζαν τον έρημο σταθμό
μη με κρατάτε, ούρλιαζε, αφήστε με να σκοτωθώ, αφήστε με,
αφήστε κύριε τα τάλληρά σας, τον ξάπλωσαν στο παρατημένο πιάνο
κάποιος πάτησε τα παράφωνα πλήκτρα, τσαφ-κρακ,
δεν πειράζει κύριε, εύκολα σβήνεται ένα λάθος
αφήστε το καπέλο σας, που πια δεν έχει στόμα και μυαλό
μου φαίνεται πως μοιάζω στο καπέλο σας, το καπέλο, τοκ,
τοκ-τοκ, πέφτουν τα δόντια μου σαν κουρελιασμένα πλήκτρα
ορθώνονται τα μαλλιά σ’ άγρια σύρματα, μοχλοί ξεφρενιασμένοι
των άλλων οι έτοιμες κουβέντες, ταινίες των λέξεων, καρούλια,
σβήνεται εύκολα μια ζωή, η γομολάστιχα, το αντίγραφο, 
αφήστε κύριε το καπέλο σας, τα κόκκαλα της νύστας,
τα κοκ, τακ-τοκ, χροκ, ξεγρόκ.

(Δημοσιεύτηκε στην _Επιθεώρηση Τέχνης_, τ. 89, Μάιος 1962, σ. 538)
και διαδικτυακά από εδώ (τη σελίδα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου)


----------



## azimuthios (May 3, 2012)

*ANNA AGUILAR AMAT

Els 10 manaments
(per al meu pare)*


Un pobre mai no serà més solvent que un ric.
Un jove mai no serà més savi que un vell.
Un del sud no serà mai acceptat en societat com un del nord.
Un foraster no manarà un nadiu.
Un inculte no escriurà poemes.
Una llengua petita no dirà més que una de grossa.
Una dona no serà més llesta que un home.
Un negre no serà més elegant que un blanc.
Un dèbil no serà més poderós que un fort.

Però el pobre pot esdevenir ric, 
el jove un dia serà vell,
el sureny parirà fills al nord i
el foraster s’empadronarà.
L’inculte aprendrà a dir els seus versos,
les llengües cantaran als estadis.
Els dèbils aguditzaran l’enginy.

Tanmateix una dona mai no serà un home.
I un negre mai no serà un blanc.

Digues-me, amic meu,
¿és el color del teu cor com el d’un negre?
Llavors sí, serà el cas,
que jo et podré estimar com una dona.

*The 10 Commandments*

_For the essential we don’t need too much.
Joan Vinuesa_
 
A poor person will never be more solvent than a rich one.
A young person will never be wiser than an old one.
A person from the south will never be accepted like one from the north.
A foreigner will never overtake a native.
An uneducated person will not write poems.
A small language will not say more than a big one.
A woman will never be smarter than a man.
A black person will never be more elegant than a white one.
A weak person will never be more powerful than a strong one.
 
But the poor person can become rich,
the young, one day, will be old,
the Southerner will give birth to children in the North and
the foreigner will register himself at the Council House.
The uneducated will learn to say new verses,
the small languages will sing at football stadiums.
The weak will sharpen their wit.
However, a woman will never be a man.
And a black person will never be white.
Tell me, my friend,
Is your heart the same color as a black heart?
Then yes, it will be the case:
I will be able to love you like a woman.


Βραβευμένη ποιήτρια της Καταλωνίας η Άννα Αγκιλάρ Άματ. Λαμβάνει μέρος σε διάφορα φεστιβάλ και εργαστήρια μετάφρασης σε όλο τον κόσμο. Είχα την τύχη να τη γνωρίσω και να τη μεταφράσω. Αν βρω πού έχω τις μεταφράσεις μου θα τις ποστάρω και αυτές.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2012)

...
*Επικαιρότης ώρα μηδέν
*
Για μια στιγμή σώπασε το δωμάτιο
Κόπηκε το ρεύμα
Σβήσαν οι τηλεοράσεις
Τα ραδιόφωνα ξέμειναν από μπαταρία
Ο αέρας πήρε μακριά τις εφημερίδες
Και οι υπολογιστές δε χωρούσαν πια την απελπισία μας
Μείναμε μονάχοι δίχως δημοσιογράφους
Ήταν εκείνη τη στιγμή την ελάχιστη
Που ήθελα ν' ακούσω την καρδιά μου
Χωρίς δικηγόρο ή ψυχολόγο
Ήταν η στιγμή που είχα παραιτηθεί απ' τα κόσμια
Ίσως κι απ' τα εγκόσμια
Και μια σκέψη τινάχτηκε μες στο μυαλό μου
Κι είπα

_Την ώρα που θα πάψει να μιλά η επικαιρότης
Θα ξαναγεννηθεί η ιστορία
Ματαιότης και λιτότης
Μα πάνω απ' όλα ηλιθιότης
_

Παναγιώτης Αρβανίτης, _Μια στάλα κατράμι σ' ένα βαρέλι μέλι_


----------



## Costas (May 19, 2012)

Και το ποίημα ωραίο, και ιδιαίτερα ο τίτλος της συλλογής!


----------



## Earion (Sep 27, 2012)

*The Kiss*

by Robert Graves

Are you shaken, are you stirred
By a whisper of love,
Spellbound to a word
Does Time cease to move,
Till her calm grey eye
Expands to a sky
And the clouds of her hair
Like storms go by?

Then the lips that you have kissed
Turn to frost and fire,
And a white-steaming mist
Obscures desire:
So back to their birth
Fade water, air, earth,
And the First Power moves
Over void and dearth.

Is that Love? no, but Death,
A passion, a shout,
The deep in-breath,
The breath roaring out,
And once that is flown,
You must lie alone,
Without hope, without life,
Poor flesh, sad bone.

Με αφορμή αυτό.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2012)

Αυτό το Αστέρι είναι για όλους μας - Τάσος Λειβαδίτης

IV

Ναὶ ἀγαπημένη μου,
*ἐμεῖς γι᾿ αὐτὰ τὰ λίγα κι ἁπλὰ πράγματα πολεμᾶμε
γιὰ νὰ μποροῦμε νά ῾χουμε μία πόρτα, ἕν᾿ ἄστρο, ἕνα σκαμνὶ
ἕνα χαρούμενο δρόμο τὸ πρωὶ
ἕνα ἤρεμο ὄνειρο τὸ βράδι.*
Γιὰ νά ῾χουμε ἕναν ἔρωτα ποὺ νὰ μὴ μᾶς τὸν λερώνουν
ἕνα τραγούδι ποὺ νὰ μποροῦμε νὰ τραγουδᾶμε

Ὅμως αὐτοὶ σπᾶνε τὶς πόρτες μας
πατᾶνε πάνω στὸν ἔρωτά μας.
Πρὶν ποῦμε τὸ τραγούδι μας
μᾶς σκοτώνουν.

Μᾶς φοβοῦνται καὶ μᾶς σκοτώνουν.
Φοβοῦνται τὸν οὐρανὸ ποὺ κοιτάζουμε
φοβοῦνται τὸ πεζούλι ποὺ ἀκουμπᾶμε
φοβοῦνται τὸ ἀδράχτι τῆς μητέρας μας καὶ τὸ ἀλφαβητάρι τοῦ παιδιοῦ μας
φοβοῦνται τὰ χέρια σου ποὺ ξέρουν νὰ ἀγγαλιάζουν τόσο τρυφερὰ
καὶ νὰ μοχτοῦν τόσο ἀντρίκια
φοβοῦνται τὰ λόγια ποὺ λέμε οἱ δυό μας μὲ φωνὴ χαμηλωμένη
φοβοῦνται τὰ λόγια ποὺ θὰ λέμε αὔριο ὅλοι μαζὶ
μᾶς φοβοῦνται, ἀγάπη μου, καὶ ὅταν μᾶς σκοτώνουν
νεκροὺς μᾶς φοβοῦνται πιὸ πολύ.


Συγχωρήστε μου το πολυτονικό, όσοι ενοχλούνται, αλλά έτσι το βρήκα. Νομίζω πως είναι επίκαιρο το νόημα του ποιήματος και ήθελα να το βάλω.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 29, 2012)

> You’ve traveled this far on the back of every mistake



*Antilamentation*

Regret nothing. Not the cruel novels you read
to the end just to find out who killed the cook.
Not the insipid movies that made you cry in the dark,
in spite of your intelligence, your sophistication.
Not the lover you left quivering in a hotel parking lot,
the one you beat to the punchline, the door, or the one
who left you in your red dress and shoes, the ones
that crimped your toes, don’t regret those.
Not the nights you called god names and cursed
your mother, sunk like a dog in the livingroom couch,
chewing your nails and crushed by loneliness.
You were meant to inhale those smoky nights
over a bottle of flat beer, to sweep stuck onion rings
across the dirty restaurant floor, to wear the frayed
coat with its loose buttons, its pockets full of struck matches.
You’ve walked those streets a thousand times and still
you end up here. Regret none of it, not one
of the wasted days you wanted to know nothing,
when the lights from the carnival rides
were the only stars you believed in, loving them
for their uselessness, not wanting to be saved.
You’ve traveled this far on the back of every mistake,
ridden in dark-eyed and morose but calm as a house
after the TV set has been pitched out the upstairs
window. Harmless as a broken ax. Emptied
of expectation. Relax. Don’t bother remembering any of it.
Let’s stop here, under the lit sign
on the corner, and watch all the people walk by.

— _Dorianne Laux_


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 11, 2012)

Κάποια ποιήματα που διάβαζα με θαυμασμό χθες... 

_τω αγνώστω ποιητή_

Πέρασε τη ζωή του,
γράφοντας ποιήματα
με τη γομολάστιχα. 

------

"Γιατί έκαψες τη στέγη μου;" ρώτησα τη 
φωτιά. 
"Για να κοιτάς τον ουρανό ανεμπόδιστα" 
μου απάντησε. 
Από μιαν άποψη είχε δίκιο, τον έβλεπα
όντως ανεμπόδιστα, αλλ' ήταν τόσο άδειος,
που έφτιαξα καινούργια στέγη αμέσως. 

Ειν' αρκετό το μέσα μου κενό, δεν θέλω κι
άλλο πάνω απ' το κεφάλι μου. 

------

Ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα πώς δύο τόσο βελου-
δένια ζώα, όπως η γάτα και η ποίηση, έχουν
γυαλόχαρτο για γλώσσα. 


Αργύρης Χιόνης,_ Ό,τι περιγράφω με περιγράφει_


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2012)

Cinnabar, azurite, ocher, white clay,
Orpiment, milky quartz,
Tin, prase, gold, and silver,
In manifold hues glisten and glitter,
Shining and sparkling like dragon scales.

Excerpt from "Fu on the Excursion Hunt of the Son of Heaven", Sima Xiangru


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2012)

ΒΙΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΟΙ

Ι

Αν ήμασταν μύκητες
τιποτένιοι μικροοργανισμοί του βουτύρου 
θα ψάχναμε
να δημιουργήσουμε
έναν θεό λιπαρό των γαλακτερών.
Θα τον λατρεύαμε 
με γιορτές τακτικές και λιτανείες 
υπέρ της μακροημερεύσεως των μυκήτων
και της αιωνίου ζωής των λιπών.
Εν αρχή ην το γάλα,
κι ύστερα εποίησεν το τυρί,
κι ύστερα εποίησεν...
και ούτω καθεξής.
Αν ήμασταν μύκητες
(Κύριε των δυνάμεων)
Ω, αν ήμασταν μύκητες,
θα ’χαμε φτιάξει ένα βουτυρένιο θεό.

ΙΙ

Είμαστε οι τυρομύκητες που
τη ζωή μας κάναμε νούμερα,
στατιστικές, πλάνα, 
φτηνά τυριά.
Για να φτάσουμε τα νούμερα
για να ξεπεράσουμε τα πλάνα
θα πρέπει να πατάξουμε
τον εκλεκτισμό
την ιδέα των πολλών τυριών
την ποιότητα.
Είμαστε οι μύκητες των τυριών
που ζητάνε κι άλλα κεφαλοτύρια --
κεφαλοτύρια -- κεφαλοτύρια
φτηνά.
Κάτι άλλους μύκητες
που ζητάνε ροκφόρ
τους διώκομε για ροκφορισμό
και τραβάμε
τραβάμε
τραβάμε
για τα νούμερα
Εν ονόματι του Πατρός
για τα πλάνα
και του Υιού
για τις αρχές
και του Αγίου Πνεύματος
του μυκητισμού -- τυρισμού
Αμήν.

«Είκοσι εικόνες για μια ζωγραφιά», από το βιβλίο του Αντρέα Λεντάκη, _Τοτεμισμός_, Εκδόσεις Κέδρος, 1974.

Το βρήκα εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2012)

Τελικά αυτός ο Ξενοφάνης ο Κολοφώνιος είχε φοβερό σουξέ η ιδέα του, βρε παιδί μου!


----------



## Costas (Dec 21, 2012)

Διάβαζα τις βιβλιοεπιλογές των συνεργατών του Protagon (τι διάβασαν το 2012, όχι απαραίτητα έκδοσης 2012), και πρόσεξα ότι δύο πρόσωπα, ο Θ. Βερέμης και ο Θ. Γκόνης, σύστηναν μια καινούργια ποιητική συλλογή, _Φάος Σελήνη Φέγγαρος_, της πρωτοεμφανιζόμενης Μέλπως Γρυπάρη (εκδ. Μελάνι). Μου έκανε εντύπωση το δυάρι αυτό. Έχει και λινκ, και πράγματι πρόκειται για ποιήτρια που κατέχει τη γλώσσα της, ως λεξικό και ως ιστορικό βάθος:

*Mediterraneo*

Δέν είμαι πράσινη, γαλάζια, κυανή;
περίκλειστη, μικρή, νεροταξίδευτη καλόπνευστη μέ αύρες;
όχι;
Ωραία ναυάγια, θησαυροί;

Δέν είμαι, εκεί μέσα,
τό Αγκριτζέντο εκεί μέσα καί η Κατάνη καί
η κοιλάδα των ναών καί
τό στεφάνι μέ τά ρόδα μέ τά κρίνα; - όχι;

Δέν είμαι τό άστρο-πόλεμος κι όταν νυχτώνει αγάπη
κι ύστερα πάλι αυγερινός η Αστάρτη, η Αστραδενή,
η Αφροδίτη-Αφρούλα; Πώς;
Πώς δέν;

Δέν είμαι επτά νότες, επτά παύσεις, επτά οξίες πού καί στήν Κίνα ακόμα
αν θά πάς, άλλες δέν έχει; - όχι;
Έχει;

Δέν είμαι η αίγια η κότσιηνη, ωριά θωριά κατάφυτη, η μαύρη γη κατάφυ-
τη, φούλια τριφύλλια κλωστικά καί χέννα η λάγια - βάψτε με! η θεριακή,
η αντίδοτη, βάψτε με καί στολίστε με! κι όλα τά αντίθεα ποτά χαλάλι της
νά πείτε θολώνει πού επιθύμησε στης δαγκωνιάς τό κέντρο, πράσινα όλα
πράσινα, ζεστό φιλί επιθύμησε καί σκουροζώνιν ρίφιν
- όχι χαλάλι;
Όχι μού;

Δέν είμαι ο ρηχός βυθός, ο παφλασμός, eros, himeros, pothos, η γλώσσα
φλοίσβος γλώσσα τού νερού, υγρή φωνή, η προγονή του ωκεανού μέ τό
παλάτι μάρμαρο, μέ τό παλάτι ολόλευκο καί τά άλογα ζεμένα στόν θυμό
του κοσμοσείστη, εδώ σταθείτε, κατεβείτε οι ουρανοί, καθρεφτιστείτε,
στεριές οι δασωμένες, οι στεγνές, οροσειρές, οι λαξευτοί, διώροφοι από
τά Μύρα της Λυκίας οι τάφοι, περίτεχνοι φιλάρεσκοι οι τάφοι, μικρή Ασία,
εγγύς Ανατολή, τό χέρι μου νά ξεχαστεί ποτές μου αν σέ ξεχάσω...;
Νά ξεχαστεί;
Τό χέρι;

Δέν είμαι σπίτι καί κατάρτι καί κουπιά - χρυσό αρματωμένο κάτεργο -
όχι;
Δέν είμαι κάτεργο;
ωωωω!


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2013)

Απ’ τη νύχτα της θάλασσας
Ξεπήδησαν τρεις γλάροι.

Σύρανε κάτασπρες ευθείες στον ορίζοντα
Κι ύστερα γίναν βάρκες κι ονειρεύτηκαν,

Τρεις γλάροι ίδιοι, ολόιδιοι --
Ποιος απ’ τους τρεις να ’ν’ άραγε ο μόνος;

«Τρεις γλάροι», της Ολυμπίας Καράγιωργα. Από την ενότητα _Η φωνή_, της συλλογής _Τα μεγάφωνα_ (1966).


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2013)

Odd gull out!


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2013)

Ένα φιλοσοφημένο ή πεισιθάνατο, όπως προαιρείσθε:

*Subtraction*

My whole life 
Deals with subtraction 
First, I subtract naivety and innocence 
Secondly childishness 
And then ignorance and indignation 
Conceit and pain 
Happiness and sadness 
Loneliness of body 
Fantasies of the mind 
Activities of thoughts and cells 
Loved-ones and enemies 
Even when I'm dead and buried underground 
I will continue subtracting 
Light and noise at first 
Skin and flesh next 
And then the shell of my body 
Until only termites and bones are left

Xue Ma (*1980), μετάφρ. Sherry Peng
(Poetry Sky)


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2013)

Το πεισιθάνατο μην το υπερτονίζουμε, διαθέτει αρκετό πλούτο νοημάτων. Το βρίσκω εξαιρετικό :up:


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2013)

Με δεδομένο το περιεχόμενο, με εντυπωσιάζει η ηλικία του ποιητή. Συνήθως στα τριάντα σου έχεις άλλη οπτική γωνία για το ρου της ζωής. Από μεταφραστική άποψη, ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει το ότι στο πρωτότυπο όλοι οι στίχοι πλην του πρώτου περιέχουν (οι 9 μάλιστα ξεκινούν με) τη λέξη 'αφαιρώ'. Η μεταφράστρια πήρε μια στρατηγική απόφαση, και από τις 15 άφησε μόνο 3.


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2013)

Επιδοκιμάζω την επιλογή της. Η επανάληψη στα αγγλικά θα το έκανε κάπως μεγαλόστομο (bombastic) και ίσως βαρετό, στα ελληνικά όμως πιστεύω ότι μπορεί και να δούλευε. Όσο για τη μικρή ηλικία του ποιητή, δεν εκπλήσσομαι, οι δικοί μας «πεισιθάνατοι» Δημήτριος Παπαρρηγόπουλος και Σπυρίδων Βασιλειάδης έγραψαν νέοι και πέθαναν 30 και 32 ετών αντίστοιχα. Αλλά τούτου εδώ μου αρέσει. Υποθέτω (και ελπίζω να μην ξεπέφτω σε αμπελοφιλοσοφία) ότι οι Απωανατολίτες είναι πιο εξοικειωμένοι με την αφαίρεση ως συστατικό της ζωής, από τις επιταγές των θρησκειών τους. Το είχε και ο χριστιανισμός αυτό κάποτε, αλλά στη Δύση ξεπεράστηκε από τον υλισμό του καπιταλισμού. Γι' αυτό μας φαίνεται (σε όσους φαίνεται) τόσο ελκυστικός ο εξωτικός μινιμαλισμός της γιαπωνέζικης τέχνης φερειπείν.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 30, 2013)

Επειδή κάθε άλλο παρά ειδικός (ειδική; ) είμαι, λύστε μου μια πραγματική απορία. Είναι μήπως ιδέα μου ή αυτή η στάση, αυτή που εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται πεισιθάνατη, των Ανατολιτών δεν έχει ούτε ίχνος από την υποδόρια _αυταρέσκεια_ που οσμίζεται κανείς στα αντίστοιχα πεισιθάνατα ποιήματα ενός δυτικού (ή να πω Μεσόγειου; Ή να πω Έλληνα; ) Δυστυχώς δεν διαθέτω αρκετά μεγάλο στατιστικό δείγμα για να υποστηρίξω αυτή την αίσθηση. Εσείς τι πιστεύετε; Είναι κάτι που έχει να κάνει με τη στάση κάθε κουλτούρας απέναντι στο θάνατο; Με δεδομένο ότι μιλάει κανείς για τον θάνατο μεν αλλά σε πρώτο πρόσωπο;


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2013)

Κοιτάξτε εδώ, έχει ενδιαφέρον...


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2013)

*Blaise Cendrars: Couchers de soleil*

...


*Couchers de soleil* | 
*Sunsets*
 | 
*Ηλιοβασιλέματα*


Tout le monde parle des couchers de soleil
|
Everybody talks about sunsets
| Όλοι μιλούν για τα ηλιοβασιλέματα
Tous les voyageurs sont d’accord pour parler des couchers de soleil dans les parages
|
All travelers agree about talking about sunsets in these latitudes
| Όλοι οι ταξιδιώτες έχουν συμφωνήσει να μιλούν για τα ηλιοβασιλέματα σ' αυτά τα μέρη
Il y a plein de bouquins où l’on ne décrit que les couchers de soleil
|
There are books filled with nothing but descriptions of sunsets
| Υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες βιβλία που άλλο δεν κάνουν απ' το να περιγράφουν ηλιοβασιλέματα
Les couchers de soleil des tropiques
|
The tropical sunsets
| Τα ηλιοβασιλέματα των τροπικών
Oui c’est vrai c’est splendide
|
Yes it’s true they’re splendid
| Ναι είναι αλήθεια πως είναι υπέροχα
Mais je préfère de beaucoup les levers de soleil
|
But I really prefer the sunrises
| Εγώ όμως προτιμώ κατά πολύ τις αυγές
L’aube
|
Dawn
| Τα ξημερώματα
Je n’en rate pas une
|
I never miss one
| Δεν θα 'χανα ούτε ένα
Je suis toujours sur le pont
|
I’m always on the bridge
| Είμαι πάντα στο κατάστρωμα
A poils
|
Jumping up and down
[sic]
| Ολόγυμνος
Et je suis toujours le seul à les admirer
|
And I’m always alone admiring them
| Και είμαι πάντα ο μόνος εκεί που τα θαυμάζει
Mais je ne vais pas décrire les aubes
|
But I’m not going to describe them, the dawns
| Τα ξημερώματα όμως δεν πρόκειται να τα περιγράψω
Je vais les garder pour moi seul
|
I’m going to keep them for me alone
| Θα τα κρατήσω μόνο για μένα 
*Blaise Cendrars*, Ποίημα από τον τόμο _23 Ποιήματα & μία συνέντευξη_, εισ.-επιμ.-σημ.: Γιάννης Λειβαδάς, μτφρ.: Κλείτος Κύρου, Ναυσικά Αθανασίου, Γιάννης Λειβαδάς, Εκδόσεις Κουκούτσι, 2012 (μέσω e-poema)


 
portrait by Amadeo Modigliani (1917)


http://www.poetica.fr/poeme-56/blaise-cendrars-couchers-de-soleil/
http://apoemaday.tumblr.com/post/35642263872/sunsets


----------



## Costas (Apr 6, 2013)

Για τους θιασώτες της συγκριτικής ποιητικής. Εδώ Κινέζοι, Ρώσοι, Αμερικανοί ποιητές. (MCLC)

Το κείμενο έχει έναν πληθυντικό Englishes κι ένα ρήμα "to presence".
Και μια ερώτηση στους αγγλομαθείς: _I am less interested in how one classifies the differentia of global poetic practices, as much as I am interested in stressing our critical vocabularies to a point where they..._ Είναι σωστό αυτό; Δεν θα 'πρεπε να λέει ...._than_ I am interested in stressing....;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2013)

Καλησπέρα. Για το ρήμα _to presence_ θα σε στείλω σε ένα πολύτιμο σάιτ (αν σε φωτίσει):
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11801-presencing

Για την αγγλικούρα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.


----------



## Costas (Apr 7, 2013)

Θενκς! Ναι, ενδιαφέρον σάιτ φαίνεται....


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2013)

...
Για τους μεταφραστές, ειδικότερα για τους μεταφραστές ποίησης:



ON TRANSLATING POETRY |
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ ΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ

|
Like a clumsy bumblebee
| σαν αδέξια μέλισσα ορμά
he alights on a flower
| πάνω στο λουλούδι
bending the fragile stem
| λυγίζει τον απαλό στήμονα
he elbows his way
| ανοίγει δρόμο
through rows of petals
| μέσα απ’ τα πέταλα
like pages of a dictionary
| όπως μέσα από σελίδες λεξικού
he wants in
| παλεύει να τρυπώσει
where the fragrance and sweetness are
| εκεί που βρίσκονται το άρωμα κι η γλύκα∙
and though he has a cold
| αν και συναχωμένος
and can’t taste anything
| χωρίς γεύση
he pushes on
| επιμένει
until he bumps his head
| ως ότου πέσει πάνω
against the yellow pistil
| σε κίτρινο ύπερο
| 
and that’s as far as he gets
| εδώ όλα τελειώνουν
it’s too hard
| είναι απλώς αδύνατο
to push through the calyx
| να φτάσει κανείς τη ρίζα
into the root
| απ’ το κεφάλι
so the bee takes off again
| πολύ περήφανη η καλή μας μέλισσα
he emerges swaggering
| βγαίνει απ’ το λουλούδι
loudly humming:
| βουίζοντας τρελά:
I was in there
| χώθηκα μέσα!
and those
| σ’ όσους
who don’t take his word for it
| αμφιβάλλουν
can take a look at his nose
| δείχνει μια μύτη κίτρινη
yellow with pollen
| απ’ τη γύρη
Ζμπίγκνιεβ Χέρμπερτ (Zbigniew Herbert), μετάφραση: Χάρης Βλαβιανός

Η μετάφραση έγινε από την αγγλική έκδοση των Απάντων του Z. Herbert, _The Collected Poems,_ _1956-1998_, 
επιμέλεια έκδοσης και μετάφραση: Alissa Valles, HarperCollins Publishers, 2007.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Αχ, και να 'τανε καν μέλισσα, ο καημένος... Ένας φτωχός μπούμπουρας είναι. Άντε, βία-βία μια αγριομέλισσα για το ποιητικόν του πράγματος. ;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Αχ, και να 'τανε καν μέλισσα, ο καημένος... Ένας φτωχός μπούμπουρας είναι. Άντε, βία-βία μια αγριομέλισσα για το ποιητικόν του πράγματος. ;)



"Since we stumble on the bumble-
and may think translators fumble
that clear image they might scumble 
and the poet's dream could tumble
ending up in just a jumble,
Lest the dreams in our eyes crumble,
shouldn't we better go and grumble
in the thread where bumbles rumble?"
I'd suggest and humbly mumble
:)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Didn't even bitch for calyx
-put the word into italics-
that's so greek as epicalyx
Tho Alix could be an Alix.;)

Look, I'm not an agitator
-not a judge nor a curator
envious of the narrator-;
 just a poor old translator
just a poor, humble translator


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2013)

bernardina said:


> just a poor old translator


Χαλάει το μέτρο με το δισύλλαβο «poor old». Θα το έκανα «just a finicky translator». :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2013)

Πρόλαβες και το τσιτάρισες πριν το μοντάρω μια σταλίτσα, άσε που κι εγώ ατζιτάρισα το άλλο νήμα.

Should we leave the eggs and scramble or the messages just scramble?


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

:laugh:

Where's _old_ gone? Somebody's taken it away, like a busy bumblebee.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2013)

...
Ωραία, αν είναι να το ψειρίσουμε κι αυτό σαν ένα μαθηματάκι, νομίζω ότι με το old κάτι λείπει, δηλαδή με το Just a poor old translator είναι λιγάκι ανισόρροπο το μέτρο επειδή το old πρέπει να τονιστεί στην εκφορά. Γι' αυτό το έκανα Just a poor, humble translator που το διαβάζω (ή μάλλον το απαγγέλλω· αν και συνήθως το τραγουδώ, από μέσα ή απέξω μου) με την παύση του κόμματος και χωρίς κύριο τόνο στο humble, μονοκόμματα με το translator (Just a poor, humbletranslator), όχι πως δεν στέκει και χωριστά αν διαβαστεί αργά. Με βάση την αρχή των ελάχιστων αλλαγών, πάντα. Στο μέτρο θα μου ταίριαζε και το Just a poor and old translator, αλλά για γυναίκα δεν θα πω τέτοιο old που να μου τρυπήσετε τη μύτη. Με κεντρί μέλισσας, αγριομέλισσας ή μπούμπουρα.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

daeman said:


> Στο μέτρο θα μου ταίριαζε και το Just a poor and old translator, αλλά για γυναίκα δεν θα πω τέτοιο old που να μου τρυπήσετε τη μύτη. Με κεντρί μέλισσας, αγριομέλισσας ή μπούμπουρα.


:wub:


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2013)

...
Η Τράπεζα του Μέλλοντος 

Την δύσκολη ζωή μου ασφαλή να κάνω
εγώ στην Τράπεζα του Μέλλοντος επάνω
πολύ ολίγα συναλλάγματα θα βγάλω.

Κεφάλαια μεγάλ’ αν έχει αμφιβάλλω.
Κι άρχισα να φοβούμαι μη στην πρώτη κρίσι
εξαφνικά τας πληρωμάς της σταματήσει. 

Κωνσταντίνος Καβάφης, από τα _Κρυμμένα Ποιήματα _1877;-1923, Ίκαρος 1993
http://www.kavafis.gr/poems/content.asp?id=236&cat=4







Εκ χρόνου συναλλαγών ορμώμενον.


----------



## Earion (Jan 9, 2014)

*Ύμνος δοξαστικός για τις γυναίκες που αγαπούμε*

Είν' οι γυναίκες π' αγαπούμε σαν τα ρόδια
έρχονται και μας βρίσκουνε 
τις νύχτες
όταν βρέχει
με τους μαστούς τους καταργούν τη μοναξιά μας
μες στα μαλλιά μας εισχωρούν βαθειά
και τα κοσμούνε
σα δάκρυα
σαν ακρογιάλια φωτεινά
σα ρόδια.

Είν' οι γυναίκες π' αγαπούμε κύκνοι
τα πάρκα τους
ζουν μόνο μέσα στην καρδιά μας
είν' τα φτερά τους
τα φτερά αγγέλων
τ' αγάλματά τους είναι το κορμί μας
οι ωραίες δεντροστοιχίες είν' αυτές οι ίδιες
ορθές στην άκρια των ελαφρών ποδιών
τους
μας πλησιάζουν
κι είναι σαν μας φιλούν
στα μάτια
κύκνοι

Είν' οι γυναίκες π' αγαπούμε λίμνες
στους καλαμιώνες τους
τα φλογερά τα χείλια μας σφυρίζουν
τα ωραία πουλιά μας κολυμπούνε στα νερά τους
κι ύστερα 
σαν πετούν
τα καθρεφτίζουν
—υπερήφανα ως ειν'—
οι λίμνες 
κι είναι στις όχθες τους οι λεύκες λύρες
που η μουσική τους πνίγει μέσα μας
τις πίκρες
κι ως πλημμυρούν το είναι μας 
χαρά
γαλήνη
είν' οι γυναίκες π' αγαπούμε 
λίμνες

Είν' οι γυναίκες π' αγαπούμε σαν σημαίες
στου πόθου τους ανέμους κυματίζουν
τα μακρυά μαλλιά τους
λάμπουνε 
τις νύχτες
μες στις θερμές παλάμες τους κρατούνε
τη ζωή μας
είν' οι απαλές κοιλιές τους
ο ουράνιος θόλος
είναι οι πόρτες μας
τα παραθύρια μας
οι στόλοι
τ' άστρα μας συνεχώς ζούνε κοντά τους
τα χρώματά τους είναι 
τα λόγια της αγάπης
τα χείλη τους
είναι ο
ήλιος το φεγγάρι
και το πανί τους είν' το μόνο σάβανο που μας αρμόζει :
είν' οι γυναίκες που αγαπούμε σαν σημαίες

Είν' οι γυναίκες που αγαπούμε δάση
το κάθε δέντρο τους είν' κι ένα μήνυμα του πάθους
σαν μεσ' σ' αυτά τα δάση
μας πλανέψουνε
τα βήματά μας
και χαθούμε
τότες είν' 
ακριβώς 
που βρίσκουμε τον εαυτόνε μας
και ζούμε
κι όσο από μακρυά ακούμε να 'ρχονται οι μπόρες
ή και μας φέρνει 
ο άνεμος
τις μουσικές και τους θορύβους
της γιορτής
ή τις φλογέρες του κινδύνου
τίποτε —φυσικά— δε μπορεί να μας φοβίσει
ως οι πυκνές οι φυλλωσιές 
ασφαλώς μας προστατεύουν
μια που οι γυναίκες π' αγαπούμε είναι σα δάση

Είν' οι γυναίκες π' αγαπούμε σαν λιμάνια
(μόνος σκοπός
προορισμός
των ωραίων καραβιών μας)
τα μάτια τους
είν' οι κυματοθραύστες
οι ώμοι τους είν' ο σηματοφόρος
της χαράς
οι μηροί τους
σειρά αμφορείς στις προκυμαίες
τα πόδια τους
οι στοργικοί 
μας
φάροι
—οι νοσταλγοί τις ονομάζουν Κ α τ ε ρ ί ν α—
είναι τα κύματά τους
οι υπέροχες θωπείες
οι Σειρήνες τους δεν μας γελούν
μόνε
μας 
δείχνουνε το δρόμο
—φιλικές—
προς τα λιμάνια : τις γυναίκες που αγαπούμε

Έχουνε οι γυναίκες π' αγαπούμε θεία την ουσία
κι όταν σφιχτά στην αγκαλιά μας
τις κρατούμε
με τους θεούς κι εμείς γινόμαστ' όμοιοι
στηνόμαστε ορθοί σαν άγριοι πύργοι
τίποτε δεν είν' πια δυνατό να μας κλονίσει
με τα λευκά τους χέρια
αυτές
γύρω μας γαντζώνουν
κι έρχονται όλοι οι λαοί
τα έθνη
και μας προσκυνούνε
φωνάζουν
αθάνατο 
στους αιώνες
τ' όνομά μας
γιατί οι γυναίκες π' αγαπούμε
την μεταδίνουν
και σ' εμάς
αυτή
τη θεία τους
ουσία.

Νίκος Εγγονόπουλος

Για να μου συγχωρήσετε το μαύρο χιούμορ εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2014)

*The Eureka Machine for Composing Hexameter Latin Verses (1845)*

Δεν είναι ποίημα, είναι μηχανή! (minerva classics)


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2014)

Costas said:


> *The Eureka Machine for Composing Hexameter Latin Verses (1845)*
> 
> Δεν είναι ποίημα, είναι μηχανή! (minerva classics)


Καταπληκτικό! 
Το πρώτο πρόγραμμα BASIC που είχα γράψει, κάπου στην Α΄ Λυκείου, ήταν κάτι παρόμοιο --στα αγγλικά και σε πρόζα, όμως.


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2014)

...
"Symptom Recital" - Dorothy Parker

I do not like my state of mind;
I'm bitter, querulous, unkind.
I hate my legs, I hate my hands,
I do not yearn for lovelier lands.
I dread the dawn's recurrent light;
I hate to go to bed at night.
I snoot at simple, earnest folk.
I cannot take the simplest joke.
I find no peace in paint or type.
My world is but a lot of tripe.
I'm disillusioned, empty-breasted.
For what I think, I'd be arrested.
I am not sick. I am not well.
My quondam dreams are shot to hell.
My soul is crushed, my spirit sore;
I do not like me any more.
I cavil, quarrel, grumble, grouse.
I ponder on the narrow house.
I shudder at the thought of men.
I'm due to fall in love again.






Jennifer Jason Leigh in _Mrs. Parker and the Vicious Circle_


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2014)

Κόρδοβα – Αλαργινή κι ολομόναχη
Φοραδοπούλα μαύρη, μεγάλο φεγγάρι
κι ελιές στο δισάκι μου.
Αν και ξέρω τους δρόμους,
όμως ποτέ δε θα φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα.
Μέσα στον κάμπο, μέσα στον άνεμο,
φοραδοπούλα μαύρη, μεγάλο φεγγάρι!
Ο Χάρος με αγναντεύει
απ’ τους πύργους της Κόρδοβας.
Αχ, τι ατέλειωτος δρόμος!
Αχ, δυνατή μου φοραδοπούλα!
Αχ, κι ο Χάρος μ’ απαντέχει,
πριχού να φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα!
Κόρδοβα! Αλαργινή κι ολομόναχη!

Μετάφραση: Νίκος Καζαντζάκης (_Ταξιδεύοντας_)

​*Το τραγούδι του καβαλάρη*

Μακρινή μου Κόρδοβα
μοναχική μου Κόρδοβα.
Άλογο μαύρο μεγάλο φεγγάρι
ελιές μες στο ταγάρι μου.
Ξέρω τους δρόμους σαν την παλάμη μου
κι όμως ποτέ δε θα φτάσω
στη μακρινή μου Κόρδοβα.
Μεσ’ απ’ τον κάμπο μέσ’ απ’ τον άνεμο
άλογο μαύρο κόκκινο φεγγάρι.
Είναι ο θάνατος εκεί και με παραμονεύει
ψηλά απ’ τους πύργους πάνω
της μακρινής μου Κόρδοβας.
Αχ, τι μακρύς που είναι ο δρόμος
αχ, το μαύρο το άξιο τ’ άλογό μου.
Αχ κι ο θάνατος εκεί να με προσμένει
ώσπου να φτάσω κάποτε
στη μακρινή μου Κόρδοβα.
Μακρινή μου Κόρδοβα
μοναχική μου Κόρδοβα

Μετάφραση: Άρης Αλεξάνδρου

​Κόρδοβα μακρινή και μόνη
πουλάρι μαύρο, φεγγάρι γεμάτο
κι ελιές στο δισάκι μου
Αν και τους ξέρω τους δρόμους
ποτέ δεν θα φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα

Αχ τι ατέλειωτος δρόμος
Αχ πουλάρι μου γενναίο
Ο θάνατος αχ με καρτεράει
προτού να φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα

Μέσα από τον κάμπο
μέσα από τον άνεμο
πουλάρι μαύρο, φεγγάρι κόκκινο
Ο θάνατος με παραμονεύει
από τους πύργους της Κόρντοβας

Μετάφραση: Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος
​*Τραγούδι του καβαλλάρη*

Κόρδοβα.
Μακρινή και μόνη.

Αλογάκι μαύρο, φεγγάρι μεγάλο,
κι ελιές μέσα στο τάιστρο.
αγκαλά ξέρω το δρόμο, αχ,
ποτέ δε θα φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα.

Στα χωράφια, στους άνεμους,
αλογάκι μαύρο, φεγγάρι κόκκινο.
Με φερμάρει ο Χάρος
από τους πύργους της Κόρδοβας.

Άχου, δρόμε μου μακριέ και ατέλειωτε!
Άχου, αλογάκι μου γενναίο!
Αχ, με καρτεράει ο Χάροντας,
προτού να φτάσω στην Κόρδοβα!

Κόρδοβα.
Μακρινή και μόνη.

Μετάφραση: Γιώργος Κεντρωτής

​
Κόρδοβα μακρυνή εσύ και μόνη.

Φοράδα μαύρη, ολόγιομο φεγγάρι
και μέσα στο δισάκκι μου ελιές.
Παρ’ όλο που τους δρόμους τους γνωρίζω
στην Κόρδοβα δεν φτάνω εγώ ποτές.

Φοράδα μαύρη, κόκκινο φεγγάρι.
Μες απ’ τον κάμπο μες από τ’ αγέρι.
Στης Κόρδοβας τους πύργους πώς να φτάσω;
Ο θάνατος μου έστησε καρτέρι.

Αχ τι μακρύς που είν’ αυτός ο δρόμος.
Κι αν είσ’ εσύ φοράδα μου γενναία
τίποτε και κανένας δεν με σώνει.
Πριν απ’ την Κόρδοβα ο Θάνατος με ζώνει.

Κόρδοβα μακρυνή εσύ και μόνη.

Μετάφραση από τον/την χρήστη Kuria, http://a33.gr/show_post.php?p=94368


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2014)

Πλάκα έχει αυτό της Ντόροθυ Πάρκερ παραπάνω!

Sachet toujours frais qui parfume
L’atmosphère d’un cher réduit,
Encensoir oublié qui fume
En secret à travers la nuit

(από το Hymne [της αγαπημένης], του Charles Baudelaire)


----------



## Costas (Jul 30, 2014)

Κι άλλος Βωδελαίρ (δεν χορταίνεται, τι να κάνουμε...)


Quand mes yeux, vers ce chat que j'aime 
Tirés comme par un aimant,
Se retournent docilement
Et que je regarde en moi-même,

Je vois avec étonnement
Le feu de ses prunelles pâles,
Clairs fanaux, vivantes opales,
Qui me contemplent fixement.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 12, 2014)

Για κοπιάστε εδώ http://www.drunkenboat.com/db19/greek-poets να βρείτε σύγχρονους και νέους ταυτόχρονα Έλληνες ποιητές και την ενδεικτική μετάφραση ποιημάτων τους σε ένα όμορφο τεύχος του εξαιρετικού αμερικανικού περιοδικού με τον ιδιαίτερο τίτλο. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2014)

Πολλή δουλειά και ενδιαφέρουσα. Και πολύ διάβασμα για εμάς. Ευχαριστούμε. (Απορίες μετά; Ή δεν κάνει να έχουμε απορίες στην ποίηση;)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 12, 2014)

Κάνει! Κάνει! :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2015)

Επίκαιρο...

SEPTEMBER 1, 1939
by W.H. Auden 

I sit in one of the dives
On Fifty-second Street
Uncertain and afraid
As the clever hopes expire
Of a low dishonest decade:
Waves of anger and fear
Circulate over the bright
And darkened lands of the earth,
Obsessing our private lives;
The unmentionable odour of death
Offends the September night.

Accurate scholarship can
Unearth the whole offence
From Luther until now
That has driven a culture mad,
Find what occurred at Linz,
What huge imago made
A psychopathic god:
I and the public know
What all schoolchildren learn,
Those to whom evil is done
Do evil in return.

Exiled Thucydides knew
All that a speech can say
About Democracy,
And what dictators do,
The elderly rubbish they talk
To an apathetic grave;
Analysed all in his book,
The enlightenment driven away,
The habit-forming pain,
Mismanagement and grief:
We must suffer them all again.

(...)


----------



## Themis (Feb 19, 2015)

Συμπτωματικά, έπεσα σήμερα πάνω σε μια προμετωπίδα με πολύ δυνατούς στίχους, επίσης του W.H. Auden, επίσης του 1939, αλλά από άλλο ποίημα (In Memory of W. B. Yeats):

In the nightmare of the dark
All the dogs of Europe bark,
And the living nations wait,
Each sequestered in its hate


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 28, 2015)

*Cesare Pavese *

_Οι γάτες θα το ξέρουν_

Ακόμα θα πέφτει η βροχή
στα γλυκά σου λιθόστρωτα
μια σιγανή βροχή
σαν φύσημα ή σαν βήμα.
Ακόμα η αύρα και η αυγή
θ’ ανθίζουν απαλά
σαν κάτω από το βήμα σου,
όταν εσύ θα ξαναγυρίζεις.
Ανάμεσα στα λουλούδια και στα πρεβάζια
οι γάτες θα το ξέρουν.
Θά ’ρθουν άλλες μέρες
θά ’ρθουν άλλες φωνές.
Θα χαμογελάς μονάχη σου.
Οι γάτες θα το ξέρουν.
Θ’ ακούς λέξεις παλιές
λέξεις κουρασμένες και άδειες
όπως τα παρατημένα ρούχα
της χθεσινής γιορτής.
Θα κάνεις χειρονομίες
θ’ απαντάς με λέξεις
πρόσωπο της άνοιξης
θα κάνεις και συ χειρονομίες.
Οι γάτες θα το ξέρουν,
πρόσωπο της άνοιξης,
και η σιγανή βροχή,
η αυγή με τα χρώματα των υακίνθων
που κομματιάζουν την καρδιά
εκείνου που δεν ελπίζει πλέον σε σένα,
είναι το λυπημένο χαμόγελο
που χαμογελάς μονάχη σου.
Θά ’ρθουν άλλες μέρες,
άλλες φωνές και ξυπνήματα.
Την αυγή θα υποφέρουμε,
πρόσωπο της άνοιξης.

(10 Απριλίου 1950)

Μετάφραση: Γιάννης Η. Παππάς

Το βρήκα στην εξαιρετική ανθολόγηση ποιημάτων για τις γάτες που έκανε το διαδικτυακό περιοδικό Ποιείν. Μια επίσκεψη εκεί θα σας εντυπωσιάσει.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2015)

Διάφορες εκδηλώσεις οργανώνονται για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Ποίησης (21/3) — γκουγκλάρετε και διαλέξτε. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2015)

...
*Lied vom Kindsein* -- Peter Handke

Als das Kind Kind war, 
ging es mit hängenden Armen, 
wollte der Bach sei ein Fluß, 
der Fluß sei ein Strom, 
und diese Pfütze das Meer.

Als das Kind Kind war, 
wußte es nicht, daß es Kind war, 
alles war ihm beseelt, 
und alle Seelen waren eins.

Als das Kind Kind war, 
hatte es von nichts eine Meinung, 
hatte keine Gewohnheit, 
saß oft im Schneidersitz, 
lief aus dem Stand, 
hatte einen Wirbel im Haar 
und machte kein Gesicht beim fotografieren.

Als das Kind Kind war, 
war es die Zeit der folgenden Fragen: 
Warum bin ich ich und warum nicht du? 
Warum bin ich hier und warum nicht dort? 
Wann begann die Zeit und wo endet der Raum? 
Ist das Leben unter der Sonne nicht bloß ein Traum? 
Ist was ich sehe und höre und rieche 
nicht bloß der Schein einer Welt vor der Welt? 
Gibt es tatsächlich das Böse und Leute, 
die wirklich die Bösen sind? 
Wie kann es sein, daß ich, der ich bin, 
bevor ich wurde, nicht war, 
und daß einmal ich, der ich bin, 
nicht mehr der ich bin, sein werde?

Als das Kind Kind war, 
würgte es am Spinat, an den Erbsen, am Milchreis, 
und am gedünsteten Blumenkohl. 
und ißt jetzt das alles und nicht nur zur Not.

Als das Kind Kind war, 
erwachte es einmal in einem fremden Bett 
und jetzt immer wieder, 
erschienen ihm viele Menschen schön 
und jetzt nur noch im Glücksfall, 
stellte es sich klar ein Paradies vor 
und kann es jetzt höchstens ahnen, 
konnte es sich Nichts nicht denken 
und schaudert heute davor.

Als das Kind Kind war, 
spielte es mit Begeisterung 
und jetzt, so ganz bei der Sache wie damals, nur noch, 
wenn diese Sache seine Arbeit ist.

Als das Kind Kind war, 
genügten ihm als Nahrung Apfel, Brot, 
und so ist es immer noch.

Als das Kind Kind war, 
fielen ihm die Beeren wie nur Beeren in die Hand 
und jetzt immer noch, 
machten ihm die frischen Walnüsse eine rauhe Zunge 
und jetzt immer noch, 
hatte es auf jedem Berg 
die Sehnsucht nach dem immer höheren Berg, 
und in jeder Stadt 
die Sehnsucht nach der noch größeren Stadt, 
und das ist immer noch so, 
griff im Wipfel eines Baums nach dem Kirschen in einem Hochgefühl 
wie auch heute noch, 
eine Scheu vor jedem Fremden 
und hat sie immer noch, 
wartete es auf den ersten Schnee, 
und wartet so immer noch.

Als das Kind Kind war, 
warf es einen Stock als Lanze gegen den Baum, 
und sie zittert da heute noch.

_
Der Himmel über Berlin_ - Bruno Ganz






[ Subtitles in Greek ]

Canción de la niñez


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2015)

*Όλα όσα θέλετε να ξέρετε για κήπους*

Ο κόσμος αυτός θα περάσει.
Ψηλά, του Γαλαξία πυρώματα
και μέσα μου αναμμένα δάση.
Βήχω πέτρες και χρώματα –

Χώματα φλογερά. Ζωή μου στο φτερό
Αυτός ο κόσμος έχει ραγίσει.
Πέτρινη ρίζα, γκρίζο μου χωριό
στην άλω του θανάτου σου έχω ζήσει.

Στου Γαλαξία τ’ ασημένια δάση
σκορπίζει, άγνωστη, η ψυχή μου γύρη.
Από τη γέννα, στο βασίλεμα είχα γείρει.
Στον ώμο μου το κόκκινο πουλί θα ξαποστάσει.

Ο Ρήγας με τον Μαύρο του, έμαθα θα περάσει.
Το σφύριξε στον ύπνο μου το ιερό πουλί.
Ο κόσμος ένα ράγισμα και χύθηκα πολύ.
Μα της γενηάς μου οι φωνές ανάβουν, δάση –

Μια αγάπη να με πάρει· δίχως να δικάσει.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ, Του νεκρού αδελφού, 2005
(Νέοι Ήχοι στο Παμπάλαιο Νερό)


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2015)

...
ΘΑΝΟΣ ΛΟΥΜΠΡΟΥΚΟΣ 

*Ωρα ανάγκης* 

Έλα για επίσκεψη στο σώμα μου 

Μην φοβηθείς είναι ξεκλείδωτα 
Σκούπισε τα πόδια σου να μη λερώσεις 
κι έλα μέσα 

Θα με βρεις εκεί ανάμεσα στους τοίχους μου 
διάβασέ τους μήπως και βγάλεις νόημα 
Πριν από λίγο μετακόμισα εδώ 
σε μια νέα μοναξιά ευρύχωρη, ευάερη κι ευήλια 
και χάραξα συνθήματα με το δεξί 

Έχω και κάτι μπιμπελό μην τα αγγίξεις 
ανήκουν σε άλλες συγκινήσεις 

Αν τυχόν δεν καταλαβαίνεις κάτι 
έχω αφήσει λέξεις κλειδιά 
κάτω απ' το χαλάκι της εξώπορτας​​
Ποίημα από τη συλλογή _Η εκδίκηση της Ιθάκης_, Εκδόσεις Εντευκτηρίου 2015 

[27/3/2015]

e-poema​


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jul 1, 2015)

Η μέρα είναι κοντά που θα ψοφήσει ο λύκος
Που η απονιά θα φάει τις σάρκες της
Που θα βουτήξει σε μια δόξα μύρου το βουνό
Και που η ψυχή θ’ ανάψει από τις μυστικές φλογίτσες σας
Όπως και πριν Τριώνι, Αλετροπόδι, Ελίκι!

Οδυσσέας Ελύτης. _Η καλοσύνη στις λυκοποριές_


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2015)

...
*Dorothy Parker Reads “Inscription for the Ceiling of a Bedroom” in a Rare 1926 Recording*
_An ode to the unflinching comfort of the bed, our most reliable sanctuary of safety._

Daily dawns another day;
I must up, to make my way.
Though I dress and drink and eat,
Move my fingers and my feet,
Learn a little, here and there,
Weep and laugh and sweat and swear,
Hear a song, or watch a stage,
Leave some words upon a page,
Claim a foe, or hail a friend —
Bed awaits me at the end.

Though I go in pride and strength,
I’ll come back to bed at length.
Though I walk in blinded woe,
Back to bed I’m bound to go.
High my heart, or bowed my head,
All my days but lead to bed.
Up, and out, and on; and then
Ever back to bed again,
Summer, Winter, Spring, and Fall —
I’m a fool to rise at all!

*https://soundcloud.com/brainpicker/dorothy-parker-reads*

Celebrated writer, humorist, poet, dramatist, and literary critic *Dorothy Parker* (August 22, 1893–June 7, 1967) was in many ways the sad clown of literature — she survived an unhappy childhood, three troubled marriages (two of them to the same person, who eventually committed suicide by drug overdose), her own suicide attempts, and being blacklisted by the FBI with a 1,000-page dossier. And still she rose to the top of the literary elite, lining her formidable literary talents with unrelenting self-deprecation and transcended the tragedies of her life with her signature sharp wit. But nowhere did her singular blend of wit and wistfulness pierce with greater precision than in her poetry. In this rare 1926 recording, 33-year-old Parker reads her poem “Inscription for the Ceiling of a Bedroom” — an ode to the unflinching comfort of the bed, our most reliable sanctuary of safety — found in her 1936 collection *Not So Deep As A Well* (_public library_).


Ζωή δεν είναι να ξυπνάς, να τρως, να θέτεις πάλι
ζωή 'ναι να 'σαι ξυπνητός όταν κοιμούνται οι άλλοι


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2015)

*Two Poems after Cavafy*


*The Shades*

One candle will suffice. Its glow will be enough.
I need no incantations to invoke
the visions of the past, the sheds of love.

One candle filling out the empty room
will prove much more inviting when they come
encouraged by the flame, its flickering.
Lost in dreams, receptive, by its light
I’ll summon up the shades, the shades of love.


*Come back*

Come back and lay your hands on me,
the sensuous feelings that I love. Come back
when the body is receptive and on edge –

when yearning travels through the blood
as lips and flesh remember,
when hands reach out to touch.

Come soon and often, the feeling that I love.
Come back and hold me through the night
When lips and flesh remember.

IAN PARKS

TLS, May 22, 2015


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2015)

Να αντιγράψω τα πρωτότυπα, για να είναι εύκολη η αντιπαραβολή:


*Για νάρθουν*

Ένα κερί αρκεί. Το φως του το αμυδρό
αρμόζει πιο καλά, θάναι πιο συμπαθές
σαν έρθουν της Aγάπης, σαν έρθουν η Σκιές.

Ένα κερί αρκεί. Η κάμαρη απόψι
να μη έχει φως πολύ. Μέσα στην ρέμβην όλως
και την υποβολή, και με το λίγο φως — 
μέσα στην ρέμβην έτσι θα οραματισθώ
για νάρθουν της Aγάπης, για νάρθουν η Σκιές. 


*Επέστρεφε	*

Επέστρεφε συχνά και παίρνε με,
αγαπημένη αίσθησις επέστρεφε και παίρνε με—
όταν ξυπνά του σώματος η μνήμη,
κ’ επιθυμία παληά ξαναπερνά στο αίμα·
όταν τα χείλη και το δέρμα ενθυμούνται,
κ’ αισθάνονται τα χέρια σαν ν’ αγγίζουν πάλι.

Επέστρεφε συχνά και παίρνε με την νύχτα,
όταν τα χείλη και το δέρμα ενθυμούνται...


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2015)

...
The Shepherd Tonie (Anthony Munday, 1560? - 1633)

*Colin*

B[SIZE=-1]EAUTY[/SIZE] sat bathing by a spring
Where fairest shades did hide her;
The winds blew calm, the birds did sing,
The cool streams ran beside her.
My wanton thoughts enticed mine eye
To see what was forbidden;
But better memory said, fie!
So vain desire was chidden:—
Hey nonny nonny O!
Hey nonny nonny!

Into a slumber then I fell,
When fond imagination
Seemèd to see, but could not tell
Her feature or her fashion.
But ev'n as babes in dreams do smile,
And sometimes fall a-weeping,
So I awaked, as wise this while
As when I fell a-sleeping:—
Hey nonny nonny O!
Hey nonny nonny!

_The golden treasury of the best songs and lyrical poems in the English language_, 
selected and arranged with notes by Francis Turner Palgrave


Hey Nonny Nonny - Violent Femmes


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2015)

Καλησπέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και όλες! Για όσους αγαπούν τον Rimbaud, εδώ βρήκα μια εκτενή πραγμάτευση των διαφόρων ερμηνειών ενός πολύ γνωστού (και αγαπητού μου) ποιήματός του από τις Illuminations, του Après le Déluge. Να πω ότι συμμερίζομαι την άποψη του Sergio Sacchi (βλ.)

*Après le Déluge*

Aussitôt que l'idée du Déluge se fut rassise,
Un lièvre s'arrêta dans les sainfoins et les clochettes mouvantes et dit sa prière à l'arc-en-ciel à travers la toile de l'araignée.
Oh ! les pierres précieuses qui se cachaient, − les fleurs qui regardaient déjà.
Dans la grande rue sale les étals se dressèrent, et l'on tira les barques vers la mer étagée là-haut comme sur les gravures.
Le sang coula, chez Barbe-Bleue, − aux abattoirs, − dans les cirques, où le sceau de Dieu blêmit les fenêtres. Le sang et le lait coulèrent.
Les castors bâtirent. Les "mazagrans" fumèrent dans les estaminets.
Dans la grande maison de vitres encore ruisselante les enfants en deuil regardèrent les merveilleuses images.
Une porte claqua, et sur la place du hameau, l'enfant tourna ses bras, compris des girouettes et des coqs des clochers de partout, sous l'éclatante giboulée.
Madame*** établit un piano dans les Alpes. La messe et les premières communions se célébrèrent aux cent mille autels de la cathédrale.
Les caravanes partirent. Et le Splendide-Hôtel fut bâti dans le chaos de glaces et de nuit du pôle.
Depuis lors, la Lune entendit les chacals piaulant par les déserts de thym, − et les églogues en sabots grognant dans le verger. Puis, dans la futaie violette, bourgeonnante, Eucharis me dit que c'était le printemps.
− Sourds, étang, − Écume, roule sur le pont, et par dessus les bois; − draps noirs et orgues, − éclairs et tonnerres − montez et roulez; − Eaux et tristesses, montez et relevez les Déluges.
Car depuis qu'ils se sont dissipés, − oh les pierres précieuses s'enfouissant, et les fleurs ouvertes ! − c'est un ennui ! et la Reine, la Sorcière qui allume sa braise dans le pot de terre, ne voudra jamais nous raconter ce qu'elle sait, et que nous ignorons.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jan 14, 2016)

*À la manière de ...*

Η μίμηση συνήθως αρχίζει με την ανάπτυξη μιας ωραίας ιδέας που πατάει στα χνάρια του πρωτότυπου. Αλλά δεν αρκεί αυτό· χρειάζεται και μαστοριά. Βρήκα μια συλλογή ποιημάτων του Απόστολου Μαγγανάρη, _Ύφη και στυλ. À la manière de ... 120 ποιητών_ (Αθήνα, 1979). Τα τέσσερα ποιήματα που αναρτώ εδώ έχουν ωραία αφετηρία που μου άρεσε. Ίσως τα δύο τελευταία να μην είναι άψογα στην ολοκλήρωση και το τελείωμά τους...

*ΜΠΑΛΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΔΟΞΟΥΣ ΠΟΙΗΤΕΣ*

Από θεούς και ανθρώπους τιμημένοι
(από άσημοι εγίνανε τρανοί)
δοξάζονται οι Μπωντλαίρ· τους αναμένει
μια φήμη πιο λαμπρή, πιο φωτεινή.
Οι Λαμαρτίνοι με πικρόχολη φωνή
κι έξαλλοι, θα διαμαρτυρηθούνε.
Μα εγώ θα γράψω μια περιφανή
μπαλάντα στους ποιητές ένδοξοι που ’ναι.

Αν έμειναν οι Κητς πολυυμνημένοι
κι οι Σαίξπηρ τόσα χρόνια ζωντανοί,
ο θάνατος κι αυτούς τους περιμένει.
Κανένας όμως ας μη λησμονεί
τη δόξα που όπου να ’ναι θα φανεί
στους στιχουργούς που επάξια στιχουργούνε.
Κι εγώ μια προσφορά κάνω σεμνή:
μπαλάντα για τους ποιητές ένδοξοι που ’ναι.

Του κόσμου η λατρεία τούς ανασταίνει
και των λαών η αδέκαστη φωνή.
Στη σιγουριά της μοίρας τους δοσμένοι,
που δόξα και τιμές εγκυμονεί,
μια αλήθεια θα ’ναι ατίμητη, γυμνή.
Και ξέροντας πως όλοι τους υμνούνε
κι εγώ συνθέτω εδώ μια ταπεινή
μπαλάντα στους ποιητές ένδοξοι που ’ναι.

Και κάποτε, σαν χρόνοι αλλοτινοί
θα ’ρθουν: «Ποιος ένδοξος ποιητής —ας πούνε—
την έγραψε μια τέτοια αληθινή
μπαλάντα για τους ποιητές ένδοξοι που ’ναι;»


À la manière de . . . Κώστας Καρυωτάκης





*Ο ΦΙΛΟΠΑΤΡΙΣ*

Ω φιλτάτη πατρίς
ω μακαρία Σμύρνα
συ, ηγερία της μνήμης μου,
συ, κυρία των ονείρων μου
. . . . .χαροκαμένη.

Της σκληράς συμφοράς σου
η δόξα επτερύγισεν
εις του κόσμου τα πέρατα·
θέλγει πάντοτε ο στέφανος
. . . . .του μαρτυρίου.

Φλόγα νυν κατακαίει 
τα στήθη των Ιώνων
κι ένα νέον αντάμωμα
μένει πόθος διαπρύσιος
. . . . .των Πανελλήνων.


À la manière de . . . Ανδρέας Κάλβος




*ΜΕ ΡΑΒΔΟΥΣ ΧΡΥΣΟΥ*

Πολύ με ευθυμεί μια λεπτομέρεια 
στην στέψιν, εν Αχαρναίς, του Κόλια Βλάχου
και της Αρχόντως Μήτρου Κατσιμήτρου:

Όπως ήταν κι ο δύο βλαστοί νεόπλουτων γονέων
(χρυσάφι με τη σέσουλα, να φάν’ κι οι κότες)
θέλησαν να επιδειχθούν στους κεκλημένους των,
κι έτσι, δε φτάνει που εφορτώθησαν με δακτυλίδια,
βραχιόλια και καδένας κι άλλα μαλαματικά,
έφεραν επιπλέον και ράβδους καθαρού χρυσού.

Απ’ την πλευράν των βέβαια ουδέν τρωτόν,
αλλ’ όχι κι από την πλευράν των νηστικών των κεκλημένων·
μόλις εθεάθη η τόσο απάνθρωπος επίδειξις,
ο γάμος έλαβε διαστάσεις στάσης.

Ήρπασαν οι ταλαίπωροι τες ράβδους του χρυσού
κι ήρχισαν να ραβδίζουν τους μελλόνυμφους
(πού σε πονεί και πού δεν σε πονεί, που λέγουν)

Τίποτε το περίεργον και το κατακριτέον δι’ εμέ·
πολύ ορθώς εφέρθησαν οι κεκλημένοι:
Αφού ράβδους χρυσού κουβάλησαν στην στέψιν των,
με ραβδισμούς —και δη χρυσούς— ήρμοζε να τους
στεφανώσουν!


À la manière de . . . Κ. Π. Καβάφης




*Ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΧΑΝΣΕΝ*

Ο Όλαφ Χάνσεν, Σουηδός πλοίαρχος απ’ το Μάλμε,
αφού έδινε διαταγές σ’ όλο το πλήρωμά του
για το πού πάνε, πώς θα πάν’ εκεί και πότ’ εκεί θα φθάσουν
στα τροπικά κείνα νησιά με τα γκρενά λουλούδια
και τα πουλιά που μοιάζουνε σα να ’ναι κληρικοί,
συνήθιζε να κλείνεται μονάχος στην καμπίνα
με τα κομφόρ που αρμόζουνε σ’ αυτόν σαν καπετάνιο
και να ξαπλώνεται γυμνός σε χαμηλή κουκέτα
έχοντας μόνη συντροφιά την ξύλινή του πίπα
και γύρω του ένα σωρό φωτογραφίες που δείχναν
ολόγυμνες κάθε φυλής και χώρας κοπελούδες·
κι αφού αναρίθμητες φορές χάζευε μία μία
αποκοιμιόταν παίρνοντας . . . παρέα του μια απ’ όλες!

Ο κάπταιν Χάνσεν, όπως λεν, συνήθιζε να βγάζει
άσεμνες πόζες κοριτσιών απ’ όλα τα λιμάνια
χωρίς στ’ αλήθεια με καμιά ποτέ του να πλαγιάζει,
κι αύξαινε απλώς τη συλλογή του γυμνοπαραδείσου
που χάζευε και χάιδευε κλεισμένος στην καμπίνα.

Ο κάπταιν Χάνσεν ήθελε πιστός πάντα να μείνει
σ’ αυτήν π’ άφησε πίσω του στη μακρινή πατρίδα,
γιατ’ ήξερε ότι και αυτή τον αγαπούσε όντως
και ας μην ήταν τώρα πια πάνω στην άνθισή της.
Άλλωστε ο Χάνσεν πίστευε στο ελληνικό το γνωμικό
που από χρόνια είχε πολλά στο νου του χαραγμένο:
«Λουλούδι από τον κήπο σου και ας είν’ και μαραμένο»!


À la manière de . . . Νίκος Καββαδίας


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 25, 2016)

*Γράφουν ποίηση τα κουνελάκια;*

Περίμενα να περάσουν λίγες μέρες από τη Διεθνή Ημέρα Ποίησης (21 Μαρτίου) για να σας έχω απερίσπαστους από ασεβείς σκέψεις σύγκρισης και να μοιραστώ μαζί σας ένα κείμενο που βρήκα δημοσιευμένο στο περιοδικό Ποιητική (τεύχος 16, Φθινόπωρο 2015). Το πρόσεξα γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση το όνομα πριν απ’ τον τίτλο.

Δείτε το εξώφυλλο και διαβάστε στην πέμπτη αράδα:







Pamela Anderson, «Να σιγοκαίει».

Ναι είναι αυτή που νομίσατε. Η Πάμελα Άντερσον, η ναυαγοσώστρια του _Μπέιγουοτς_, η φαντασίωση μυριάδων ανδρών, η ξανθιά με το ρεκόρ των δεκατριών εξωφύλλων στο _Πλεϊμπόι_. Η Πάμελα, 48 ετών σήμερα, με τέσσερις γάμους και δύο παιδιά στο παρελθόν της, με τη ζωή της ορθάνοιχτη στη βορά των μέσων ενημέρωσης, έχει το θάρρος να εκτίθεται επιχειρώντας να εκφράσει δημόσια τις ευαισθησίες της. Αυτό από μόνο του δεν είναι κακό —τα πάντα κρίνονται από το αποτέλεσμα, δεν συμφωνείτε;

Στις 8 Ιουλίου 2014 η Πάμελα δημοσίευσε στη σελίδα της στο Φέισμπουκ (που δεν υπάρχει πια) ένα μακρόστιχο μονόλογο με τον τίτλο _Smoldering_. Κι αυτή, ας σημειωθεί, δεν ήταν η πρώτη της προσπάθεια για δημιουργική γραφή. Το κείμενο, γραμμένο ως φαίνεται εντελώς αυθόρμητα, με διαδοχές συνειρμών που οικοδομούν εικόνες, κουβαλά επάνω του τα γνωρίσματα της βιωματικής εξομολόγησης. Δεν ξέρω αν πολλοί θα του έδιναν τον τίτλο του ποιήματος (αν μη τι άλλο εξαιτίας της ενοχλητικής ατημελησίας στη στίξη!), εγώ ωστόσο θα του έδινα μια ευκαιρία.

Θεωρώ σωστότερο να παραθέσω όλη την εισαγωγή στην ελληνική παρουσίαση (από το περιοδικό _Ποιητική_) διά χειρός του Γιάννη Δούκα, που έκανε και τη μετάφραση:

Pamela Anderson

*Να σιγοκαίει*

εισαγωγή, μετάφραση, σημειώσεις Γιάννης Δούκας​
Τόσο δύσκολο, μα τόσο δύσκολο ν’ αφήσεις την εποχή σου να σε σφραγίσει, χωρίς να σε παραχαράξει.

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ​
Η ΠΑΜΕΛΑ ΑΝΤΕΡΣΟΝ (γεν. 1967), εμβληματικό σύμβολο του σεξ, αρχετυπική φαντασίωση για τους εφήβους της δεκαετίας του ’90, αλλά και αλάνθαστη ενσάρκωση του χρόνου γλύπτη των ανθρώπων παράφορου, έγινε γνωστή πρώτα ως φωτομοντέλο με τις φωτογραφήσεις της για το περιοδικό Playboy (1989-2011), και αμέσως μετά ως ηθοποιός, ιδίως με την εμφάνιση της στην τηλεοπτική σειρά Bay-watch (1992-1997).

Το ποίημα που μεταφράζεται εδώ πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε στις 8 Ιουλίου 2014 στη σελίδα που η Άντερσον διατηρεί στο Facebook, συγκεντρώνοντας 669 likes και 228 σχόλια. Το πρωτότυπο αποτελείται από 1.226 λέξεις και συνιστά έναν βιωματικό, αυτοβιογραφικό μονόλογο, διαδοχή ελεύθερων συνειρμών με χαλαρή νοηματική συνοχή, ανορθόδοξη χρήση της στίξης και πλήθος αναφορών στην τέχνη, στην επικαιρότητα και στη μαζική κουλτούρα. Πρωτοπρόσωπη αφήγηση, στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος, διακόπτεται μόνο από τις σχολιαστικής υφής παρεμβολές «ενός αισθησιακά βαθύφωνου μαύρου άνδρα» (“deep voiced sexy black guy”), που λειτουργούν όπως ή κινηματογραφική αφήγηση off. Δεν πρόκειται για το πρώτο, λογοτεχνικών αξιώσεων, κείμενο που δημοσιεύει η Άντερσον. Έχουν κυκλοφορήσει δύο εν μέρει αυτοβιογραφικά μυθιστορήματά της με τους τίτλους Star (2004) και Star Struck (2005), το δεύτερο συνέχεια του πρώτου, που περιγράφουν αντίστοιχα τα πρώτα βήματα μιας έφηβης στη βιομηχανία του θεάματος και τη διαχείριση της κερδισμένης διασημότητας. Ακόμη, μια από τις τελευταίες φωτογραφήσεις της στο Playboy συνοδευόταν από ένα ποίημα με τον τίτλο “Musings from the bed of Pamela”.

Θεματικές της Άντερσον, με αφορμή τον αναστοχασμό της προσωπικής μαρτυρίας, είναι η διαπραγμάτευση του εαυτού στην ψηφιακή εποχή, η θέση (εντός της) του σεξ, της ερωτικής επιθυμίας και των διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων, αλλά και η φύση της διασημότητας. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι το ποίημα γράφτηκε λίγο μόνο καιρό έπειτα από την αποκάλυψη της Άντερσον ότι είχε επανειλημμένα υποστεί κακοποίηση και βιασμό κατά την εφηβική της ηλικία. Ούτε θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί άσχετο ένα ακόμη γεγονός του παρελθόντος της, η κλοπή και κυκλοφορία το 1995 ενός ερασιτεχνικού βίντεο ερωτικού περιεχομένου από το μήνα του μέλιτος με τον τότε σύζυγό της Τόμμυ Λη. Προδρομικό εν πολλοίς, στις απαρχές της διαδικτυακής πορνογραφίας, αποτέλεσε χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα της κατάλυσης των ορίων μεταξύ ιδιωτικού και δημόσιου και των ηδονοβλεπτικών τάσεων που αυτή συνεπάγεται ή/και καλλιεργεί· σε τέτοιον μάλιστα βαθμό που η Άντερσον φτάνει κάποια στιγμή, συλλαμβάνοντάς το, να νοσταλγεί την περίοδο του Playboy στη νεότητά της ως αμετάκλητα χαμένη εποχή αθωότητας και ρομαντισμού (!).

Και είναι ακριβώς η προσωπική ιστορία της Άντερσον και η συμβολική της θέση που προσδίδει στο λόγο της το όποιο ειδικό του βάρος. Εδώ η δημοσιότητα είναι μια αφορμή· πέρα από το αυτονόητο εκείνο σημείο όπου η κάθε προσωπική εξομολόγηση συναντά τη δοκιμασία του ανθρώπινου και τους όρους της ευαισθησίας του σε δεδομένο χρόνο, η ουσία βρίσκεται στις αναπόφευκτες αντιφάσεις: στο πώς δηλαδή κάτι που ξεκινά ως υπαρξιακό αυτοσχόλιο καταλήγει να λειτουργεί ως αναπαραγωγή στερεότυπων και ως βαθύτερη καταβύθιση στη συνθήκη της μαζικής κουλτούρας και στην ίδια εκείνη εικόνα που η Άντερσον αποπειράται ν’ αποτινάξει. Και σε αυτό έξαλλου, παρά στην καθαυτό ποιότητα του ποιήματος, έγκειται και η σκοπιμότητα του να το μεταφράσουμε και να το δημοσιεύσουμε εδώ.​
Αλλά αρκετά με τις εισαγωγές. Προχωρώ αμέσως στο ποίημα. Πρώτα το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο, που μπορείτε να το βρείτε κι εδώ:

*Smoldering...*

I know it’s bad for you...
But, this is when I wish,
I had a cigarette-
something I’ve never tried- (light up)
some kind of relief..
I wish it was Italy 40 years ago--
The moon rising over the Amphitheater--
to tremendous applause... like Herzog (clap)
Europeans don’t seem to care about silly
smoking laws?,
We do what we want anyway -
behind closed doors--
Our true character, collective complexities.
childish activities -
patterns- genetics? Attention deficit-
- ...SEX ... a lost art-- a sickness--
Perversions-
Lost sensuality -
The cruel smell of orange blossoms...
I love being in love– but expectations,
make it impossible to be happy-
or satisfied…
I’ve tried… so hard..
maybe it’s not in fashion–
Tradition…just seemed so romantic…,
I guess it’s a used up ideal –
for the old fashion…
not modern…
Female security… lost-
no way–
Coded, and loaded Cell phones,
Computers —
Ordering sex on line-
is like ordering a book on Amazon–
and … snooping eats you alive–
A mirrored action. obsessive love…
unhealthy,
hopeless- knocked sideways–
There is always this feeling -
of discontent–
Like something is off…
I can’t put my finger on why–
Who wants to be the Warden–
I want out of here– out of this time –
in space–
Grey, muted crystals,
from unsavory places-
bad intentions,
dull- no fire-- a secret life -
Laying in my hotel bed--
pulling up my stockings- carefully
re-attaching to the garter- ,
The Cuban heel- the line
(right on course)
the works...
Feeling a little guilty-
I started to fantasize--
Il Postino, Pablo Neruda-
Should I go to Capri--?
So frustrated--
burning... questions...
No man knows what to do with me--
I blame myself--
To play with me, is eternal--
I’m not ‘on the clock’ or…
on the ‘payroll’–
rrrr–
I had to get out of the room-
The velvet stuff and porcelain things
closing in on me–
What have I done...?
I knew it was wrong from the start--
primitive-- base instinct..
Never marry a rich man...
Euros from a Vagabond..
Just start walking - (Like Jeanne Moreau and
Miles Davis)
Never look back-
There is only beauty ahead,
Salvation..
Glory
Rushing...
I almost forgot where I was-- shit--
My white
Burberry trench -
- on the floor?
A Parkay floor…
(Narration by a deep voiced sexy black guy)
BG- She stopped to admire its clever design,
ME- “So pretty”
BG wrapped herself up—
She snuck out the door with a quiet click,
and Seamlessly, floating down the hall- (on wire)
Her Tom Ford feet didn’t
touch the ground–
Falling gracelessly into an elevator
playing Nat King Cole’s …. Stardust?
(remembering the movie)
ME- Fallen Angel?
BG Nobody was up yet-
out into the cool world she goes,
ME-“Freedom…
I can breathe…”
BG- looking for a little human contact?
Playful seduction? …
ME- “I’m so Hungry…”
BG- Her heart was racing—
It was barely dawn —
Bathed in perfect light-
magic hour– —
ME- “Everyone looks good this early”
BG- Even cats and hummingbirds
Was anyone watching her..
She gazed up into dark windows…
to nobody…
and let the jacket fall loosely around
her shoulders…
The rush coming back- …
a little lost on purpose,
Hiding around corners,
ME- so dangerous-
my body is on fire….
my body is never done– trouble finds me–
please find me-
The iron is always hot!
BG- She Leaned against the cool wall of a
stoney church-
It felt good, soothing-
ME- I wonder how prostitution works-
Does it ever feel good?
Lost little souls - being taken advantage of--
or taking advantage of-
Is it just for money? Is it for attention?
or --- both--
Women suffer-
- Everywhere...
rules, rules, rules--
conflicting needs..
I can’t find the answers-- It’s an epidemic--
I know I won’t compete with a computer--
or - a gaggle of hollywood boys hiring poor
Russian girls to swallow loaves of bread
up their anus’?-
How does that work?"
BG- She was disturbed--
How far can she take this?-- Is it even real?--
ME- “Have we lost men to thin air---
to the Abyss-- to technology and lube-
Flesh is attached to a heart and a brain-
takes effort...and skill...
Where are the great lovers?-- A lost art...
God , I hope not...
I’ve never been to Columbia-- Should I go?- I really want to go!
Is this Hysteria?…
Objectification?
now– Coming down from the ceiling,
dripping in gold glitter–
Dancing with Nureyev- eyes closed—
the dream…
arousing my tenderness,
A sweet rawness-
feeling bruised and scratched up–
Hypnotic -
Life is sensual– not a "fix it in post"–
ME- I miss PLAYBOY-
The End of an Era–
Chivalry, elegance-
Celebrated imperfections -
differences… hot—passionate dreamy scenes…
The girl next door– shyness– “it’s my first time”
but - not my last….(wink)
– I’m planning a mysterious coup–
Want to get in on it–
Julian Assange?
Is it healthy, to be fantasied about…
by many men –?
Isn’t that the goal-
How many can we effect–
It’s natural– to want to be desired–
The world creeps up on you–
and there you are,
ALL over the place-
places you never intended to be– (desert storm?)
(soldiers)
I am human you know–
left to adjust to the madness-
No mercy- pay the price– my fault-
BG- feeling empty, sad– withdrawn-
Left to Isolate– Medicate.
Go to sleep–
ME-NO! I won’t- -
ME- You know- It’s not freaky enough,
to just be beautiful–
I’ve never felt beautiful-
I always felt sexual… and blind..
oh wowwy… I’m losing my mind–
I’m shutting down– It’s such a strange feeling…
going numb… in front of everyone—-
It’s like a Self inflicted drowning…hard to do–
(Alarm bells!!)—
When did I want to be this thing?–
To attract what?
When did I go from a curious little girl,
to an insatiable woman? Girl on the run…
Femme fatale… devoted and ….divided.
Are we all going crazy? -
or, is it just me?
Is it that stuff on unwashed vegetables?
When did I lose control over my own heart?–
When did I start believing ,
That this is all I’m good for-
against my better judgement–
fell for it- dammit- it all backfired–
It doesn’t feel good to be used, neglected, ignored—
controlled….
I’m not doing this—
It’s humiliating - I have to turn this around–
Settling is powerless- desperate–
an illusion–
Can’t buy your way out of this one …buddy!!,
I’m cold-
(She can’t stop laughing..)
Reminds me of a play I wrote --
That one about The Hell’s Angels,
starring -
Steve Queen and Brigitte Bardot--
The Entr’ Acte....
** A car chase-
She is going on and on (in french) and
He’s just trying to have his way with her-
everything is double entree’ Funny/Sexy-(subtitles projected)
They’ve stolen billions in diamonds - she’s dripping from head to toe...
in a sparkly madness of laughter--- 60’s Porsche?- (or that GT/Bullit car)
All in a Car - bouncing and swerving-- lights- facing the audience-- (with BW projections from the 60’s behind them--)...
They fall in love-- They fall apart---
I’m not sure what the The Hells Angels have to do with it--
but they stay in the title---
The End....

VEGAS 2014... limited engagement--

Copywritten Pamela Anderson-- (all rights reserved)-
written July 1, 2014
by,
Pamela Anderson

... κι έπειτα η μετάφραση, για την οποία σπεύδω να δηλώσω δύο πράγματα: Πρώτον, ότι δεν μπορώ να την αποκαλέσω δική μου, γιατί βασίζεται σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απ’ όσο θα είχα το δικαίωμα να τη διεκδικήσω στη μετάφραση του Γιάννη Δούκα— την οποία όμως επεξεργάστηκα (αρκετά, σε παραπάνω από ένα σημεία), τόσο πολύ που πια δεν είναι ούτε δική του! Δεύτερον, ότι σε παραπάνω από ένα σημεία παραμέρισα τη στίξη (ιδιοτροπία μου και αδυναμία μου), και θεωρώ πως δεν έχω άδικο.

*Να σιγοκαίει...*

Ξέρω πως βλάπτει την υγεία...
αλλά τώρα είναι που θα ’θελα
να είχα ένα τσιγάρο—
κάτι που δεν δοκίμασα ποτέ— (το ανάβω)
μια μορφή ανακούφισης...
Θα ’θελα να ’μουν στην Ιταλία σαράντα χρόνια πριν—
το φεγγάρι ν’ ανατέλλει πάνω από τ’ Αμφιθέατρο 
μέσα σε χειροκρότημα πανηγυρικό... όπως στον Χέρτσογκ (παλαμάκια) 
Οι Ευρωπαίοι δεν φαίνεται να νοιάζονται για ηλίθιους
αντικαπνιστικούς νόμους;
Όπως και να ’χει κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε
πίσω από κλειστές πόρτες—
Ο αληθινός μας χαρακτήρας, συλλογικές πολυπλοκότητες,
παιδαριώδεις ασχολίες—
πανομοιότυπα σχέδια— γενετική; Ελλειμματική προσοχή–
...Το ΣΕΞ... μια χαμένη τέχνη— μια ασθένεια—
Διαστροφές—
χαμένη ηδυπάθεια—
Η ανελέητη μυρωδιά των πορτοκαλανθών ...
Λατρεύω να ’μαι ερωτευμένη— μα οι προσδοκίες 
κάνουν αδύνατο το να ’σαι ευτυχισμένος—
ή ικανοποιημένος... 
Προσπάθησα... τόσο πολύ... 
ίσως και να μην είναι της μόδας–
η παράδοση... τι στο καλό, φαινόταν τόσο ρομαντικό..., 
Μάλλον θα είναι ένα ιδανικό που εξαντλήθηκε απ’ τη χρήση–
ιδανικό της παλιάς μόδας... 
και όχι της σύγχρονης...
Η ασφάλεια της γυναίκας... χαμένη—
ούτε γι’ αστείο—
Κωδικοποιημένα και φορτισμένα Κινητά, 
Κομπιούτερ—
Να παραγγέλνεις σεξ ονλάιν—
είναι σαν να παραγγέλνεις βιβλίο στο Amazon—
και... το μπανιστήρι σε τρώει ζωντανό—
Πράξη που καθρεφτίζεται. Αγάπη εμμονική... 
ανθυγιεινή,
χωρίς ελπίδα— χτυπημένη στο πλευρό–
Υπάρχει πάντα αυτό το αίσθημα—
δυσανασχέτησης—
Σαν κάτι να ’ναι άκυρο—
δεν ξέρω με βεβαιότητα γιατί —
Ποιος θέλει να παίξει το Φύλακα—
Θέλω να φύγω από δω– έξω απ’ αυτή την εποχή —
στο διάστημα—
Γκρίζοι, θολωμένοι κρύσταλλοι, 
από τοποθεσίες ύποπτες—
κακές προθέσεις,
πλήξη— καμιά φωτιά— μια μυστική ζωή —
Να ’μαι πλαγιασμένη στο κρεβάτι μου στο ξενοδοχείο—
να σηκώνω τις κάλτσες μου— με προσοχή 
να τις στερεώνω ξανά στη ζαρτιέρα—, 
η ενισχυμένη φτέρνα— η ραφή 
(ίσια στην εντέλεια)
όλο το πακέτο... 
Νιώθοντας λιγάκι ένοχη— 
άρχισα να φαντασιώνομαι—
_Ο ταχυδρόμος_, Πάμπλο Νερούδα–
Μήπως να πήγαινα στο Κάπρι—; 
Με τόσα απωθημένα—
ερωτήσεις... που καίνε...
Κανένας άντρας δεν ξέρει τι να κάνει με μένα—
Κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου—
Το να παίζουν μαζί μου ξεπερνάει το χρόνο—
Δεν πάω «με την ώρα» ή... 
με «μισθολόγιο»—
γκρρρρ–
Χρειάστηκε να βγω απ’ το δωμάτιο—
Τα βελούδα και οι πορσελάνες
έπεφταν επάνω μου βαριά–
Τι έχω κάνει...;
Ήξερα απ’ την αρχή πώς ήταν λάθος—
πρωτόγονο ένστικτο— ποταπό 
Ποτέ μην παντρευτείς πλούσιο άντρα... 
Τα ευρώ ενός Αγύρτη
Ξεκίνα απλώς να περπατάς— (Σαν τη Ζαν Μορώ και
τον Μάιλς Ντέιβις) 
Ποτέ μην κοιτάς πίσω—
Μπροστά υπάρχει μόνο η ομορφιά,
η Σωτηρία
η Δόξα
που ορμούν βιαστικά...
Παραλίγο να ξεχάσω πού βρισκόμουν— γαμώτο—
Η λευκή μου
γκαμπαρντίνα Μπέρμπερι— 
στο πάτωμα; 
Πάτωμα παρκέ...
(Αφήγηση από έναν μαύρο άντρα με αισθησιακή βαθιά φωνή) 
ΜΑΥΡΟΣ: Εκείνη κοντοστάθηκε για να θαυμάσει το έξυπνο σχέδιό του 
ΕΓΩ: «Τι όμορφο» 
ΜΑΥΡΟΣ: Τυλίχτηκε με κάτι—
ξεγλίστρησε από την πόρτα μ’ ένα σιγανό κλικ, 
και άψογα, διασχίζοντας την αίθουσα αιωρούμενη — (κρεμασμένη σε σύρμα) 
τα πόδια της, φορώντας παπούτσια Τομ Φορντ,
να μην αγγίζουν το έδαφος—
έπεσε άγαρμπα σ’ ένα ασανσέρ
που έπαιζε το ... _Stardust_ του Νατ Κινγκ Κόουλ; 
(θυμήθηκε την ταινία) 
ΕΓΩ: _Άγγελοι στο βούρκο_; 
ΜΑΥΡΟΣ: Κανείς δεν είχε ξυπνήσει ακόμα —
βγαίνει έξω στο δροσερό κόσμο, 
ΕΓΩ: «Ελευθερία... 
μπορώ ν’ ανασάνω...» 
ΜΑΥΡΟΣ: ψάχνοντας για λίγη ανθρώπινη επαφή;
Να σαγηνέψει παιχνιδιάρικα;...
ΕΓΩ: «Πόσο πεινάω...»
ΜΑΥΡΟΣ: Η καρδιά της χτυπούσε σαν τρελή—
και μόλις που ξημέρωνε —
Λουσμένη σ’ ένα τέλειο φως—
μαγική ώρα—
ΕΓΩ: «Τόσο νωρίς ο καθένας θα ’δειχνε όμορφος»
ΜΑΥΡΟΣ: Ως και τα κολιμπρί κι οι γάτες
Άραγε την έβλεπε κανείς…
Ατένιζε ψηλά προς τα σκοτεινά παράθυρα...
χωρίς να κοιτά κανένα...
κι άφησε το σακάκι της να πέφτει χαλαρά
πάνω στους ώμους...
Με τη φούρια να επιστρέφει...
λίγο σκόπιμα χαμένη,
να κρύβεται στις γωνίες,
ΕΓΩ: Τόσο επικίνδυνο–
το κορμί μου καίγεται
το κορμί μου ποτέ δεν ψήνεται— οι μπελάδες έρχονται και με βρίσκουν—
βρείτε με σας παρακαλώ—
Το σίδερο πάντοτε ζεματάει!
ΜΑΥΡΟΣ: Έγειρε πάνω στον δροσερό τοίχο μιας
πέτρινης εκκλησίας 
Ένιωσε καλά, ανακουφισμένη—
ΕΓΩ: Αναρωτιέμαι πώς λειτουργεί η πορνεία—
Γίνεται ποτέ να τη χαίρεσαι;
Χαμένες μικρές ψυχές —που τις εκμεταλλεύονται—
ή που κι αυτές εκμεταλλεύονται—
Είναι για τα λεφτά μονάχα; Είναι για την προσοχή;
ή ... και τα δύο—
Οι γυναίκες υποφέρουν—
— Παντού...
κανόνες, κανόνες, κανόνες—
ανάγκες που αντιπαλεύουν...
Δεν μπορώ να βρω απαντήσεις— Είναι επιδημία—
το ξέρω, δε θ’ αναμετρηθώ μ’ ένα κομπιούτερ—
ή — ένα κοπάδι αγοριών του Χόλλυγουντ που μισθώνουν φτωχές
Ρωσιδούλες για να χώνουν καρβέλια ψωμί
στον πρωκτό τους; —
«Πώς δουλεύει αυτό;»
ΜΑΥΡΟΣ: Ήταν ταραγμένη—
ως πού μπορεί να τ’ αντέξει αυτό; — Μήπως δεν είναι καν αληθινό; —
ΕΓΩ: Εξανεμίστηκαν οι άντρες—
στην Άβυσσο— στην τεχνολογία και στα ερωτικά λιπαντικά—
Η σάρκα είναι δεμένη σε μια καρδιά κι ένα μυαλό—
θέλει προσπάθεια... και μαστοριά...
Πού είναι οι μεγάλοι εραστές; — Χαμένη τέχνη...
Θε μου, ελπίζω πώς όχι...
Πότε δεν πήγα στην Κολούμπια — Μήπως να πήγαινα; Θέλω πολύ να πάω!
Είναι Υστερία αυτό;...
Αντικειμενοποίηση;
τώρα— Να κατεβαίνει απ’ το ταβάνι,
στάζοντας χρυσόσκονη—
Να χορεύει με τον Νουρέγιεφ — με τα μάτια κλειστά—
το όνειρο...
να διεγείρει την τρυφερότητα μου,
Μια γλυκιά τραχύτητα—
να νιώθω σαν να ’χω αμυχές και μώλωπες—
Υπνωτική—
Η ζωή είναι αισθήσεις— όχι ένα «φτιάξ’ το στο μοντάζ»—
ΕΓΩ: Μου λείπει το _Πλεϊμπόι_—
Το Τέλος μιας Εποχής—
Αβρότητα, καλαισθησία—
Δοξασμένες μικροατέλειες—
διαφορές... καυτές— παθιάρικες ονειρικές σκηνές...
Το κορίτσι της διπλανής πόρτας— ντροπαλοσύνη— «είναι η πρώτη μου φορά»
μα όχι η τελευταία μου... (κλείσιμο του ματιού)
—Σχεδιάζω ένα μυστήριο πραξικόπημα—
Θέλεις να μπεις στο κόλπο—
Τζούλιαν Ασάνζ; 
Είναι υγιές να σε φαντασιώνονται...
πολλοί άντρες...;
Αυτός δεν είναι ό στόχος—
Πόσους μπορείς να διεγείρεις—
Είναι φυσικό— να θες να σε ποθούν—
Ο κόσμος σε παραφυλάει—
κι ορίστε,
είσαι ΠΑΝΤΟΥ—
σε μέρη που ποτέ δεν σκόπευες να είσαι— (καταιγίδα της έρημου; )
(στρατιώτες)
Άνθρωπος είμαι, ξέρετε, κι εγώ—
αφημένη να προσαρμοστώ στην τρέλα—
Χωρίς οίκτο— πληρώνω το τίμημα— λάθος μου—
ΜΑΥΡΟΣ: Νιώθει αδειασμένη, λυπημένη— μαζεύεται
Αφήνεται ν’ απομονωθεί— Να πάρει ουσίες,
να κοιμηθεί—
ΕΓΩ: ΟΧΙ! Δεν θα—
ΕΓΩ: Ξέρεις... δεν είναι τόσο αλλόκοτο,
να είσαι απλά όμορφη—
Ποτέ δεν ένιωσα όμορφη–
Ένιωθα πάντα ερωτική... και τυφλή 
Ω, δυστυχία μου... χάνω το μυαλό μου—
σβήνω— Είναι συναίσθημα τόσο παράξενο... 
να μουδιάζω... μπροστά σε όλους—
Είναι σαν να πνίγομαι από μόνη Μου... δύσκολο—
(Συναγερμοί!!) —
Πότε το θέλησα να γίνω αυτό;—
Να προσελκύσω τι; 
Πότε από μικρό φιλοπερίεργο κορίτσι έγινα
αχόρταγη γυναίκα; Κορίτσι σε φυγή...
Μοιραία γυναίκα... αφοσιωμένη και... διχασμένη.
Τρελαινόμαστε όλοι;—
ή μήπως μόνο εγώ;
Μήπως φταίνε οι ουσίες πάνω στ’ άπλυτα λαχανικά;
Πότε έχασα τον έλεγχο της καρδιάς μου;—
Πότε άρχισα να πιστεύω
πως μόνο αυτά μου αξίζουν—
έστω και με βαριά καρδιά—
το έχαψα— που να πάρει— πήγαν όλα στραβά—
Δεν είναι ωραίο να σε χρησιμοποιούν, παραμελούν, αγνοούν—
κουμαντάρουν,
Δεν θα το κάνω αυτό—
Είναι εξευτελισμός — Πρέπει να το ανατρέψω—
Το να συμβιβαστείς είναι αδυναμία—απελπισία—
ψευδαίσθηση —
Δεν θα τη σκαπουλάρεις αυτή τη φορά... φιλαράκο!!,
Κρυώνω—
(Την πιάνει νευρικό γέλιο)
Μου θυμίζει ένα θεατρικό που έγραψα —
Ένα για τους Hell’s Angels, 
με πρωταγωνιστές —
τον Στηβ Κουήν και την Μπριζίτ Μπαρντό—

Ιντερμέδιο...

** Μια καταδίωξη με αυτοκίνητα—
Εκείνη προχωράει και πάει (στα γαλλικά) κι 
εκείνος προσπαθεί μονάχα να τη ρίξει—
Καθετί είναι double entrée Αστείο/Σέξυ (υπότιτλοι σε προβολή)
Έχουν κλέψει διαμάντια αξίας δισεκατομμυρίων — εκείνη στάζει απ’ την κορφή ώς τα νύχια... 
με μιαν αστραφτερή μανία γέλιου— Πόρσε του ’60;— (ή εκείνη η GT/το αμάξι από το Bullit ) 
Όλοι μαζί σ’ ένα Αμάξι —που χοροπηδάει και στρίβει ακυβέρνητο— φώτα— φάτσα στο κοινό—
(με προβολές ασπρόμαυρων σκηνών του ’60 πίσω τους–)...
Ερωτεύονται— Χωρίζουν—
Δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι δουλειά έχουν εδώ οι Hell’s Angels—
αλλά μένουν στον τίτλο—
Τέλος....

ΛΑΣ ΒΕΓΚΑΣ 2014... για λίγες προβολές

Κοπιράιτ Πάμελα Άντερσον (με επιφύλαξη παντός δικαιώματος)
γραμμένο την 1η Ιουλίου 2014 
από την Πάμελα Άντερσον

[Θα συνεχίσω αύριο με σημειώσεις επί του κειμένου]


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 2, 2016)

*Σχόλια*

*• Να σιγοκαίει | Smoldering *
Η επιλογή αυτής της λέξης για τον τίτλο κρύβει μάλλον παραπάνω από ένα νοήματα. Το ρήμα smolder σημαίνει στην κυριολεξία «σιγοκαίγομαι βγάζοντας καπνό αλλά όχι φλόγα», και στο επίπεδο των συναισθημάτων «νιώθω έντονη συγκίνηση που την κρατώ κρυφή». Σε συνδυασμό με τον επόμενο στίχο («Ξέρω πως βλάπτει την υγεία») αφήνεται να υπονοηθεί μια σύζευξη του καταπιεσμένου συναισθήματος, του καπνού ως βλαβερού στοιχείου, αλλά ίσως και της ίδιας της Άντερσον, της σεξουαλικής ντίβας, ως επικίνδυνου στοιχείου, ως εξαρτησιογόνου ναρκωτικού. Εντέλει η ανυπόφορη κάψα του κορμιού και η κατακράτηση των συναισθημάτων κάνουν κακό στην (ψυχική) υγεία.

*• όπως στον Χέρτσογκ | like Herzog*
Αναφορά στον γνωστό Γερμανό σκηνοθέτη (γεν. 1942), που έχει δουλέψει αρκετές φορές στην Ιταλία, στο χώρο της όπερας και πρόσφατα συνεργάστηκε με την Άντερσον για την ταινία Vernon Got Little, η οποία είναι βασισμένη στο ομώνυμο μυθιστόρημα του D.B.C. Pierre (Σημ. Γιάννη Δούκα).

*• η ανελέητη μυρωδιά των πορτοκαλανθών | The cruel smell of orange blossoms*
Δεν ξέρουμε τι ήταν αυτό στην προσωπική ζωή που της ενεργοποίησε μια τέτοια έντονη αναπαράσταση, ίσως κάποια ειδυλλιακή επιφανειακά, αλλά επώδυνη εσωτερικά εικόνα μιας ανθοστόλιστης νυφούλας (τον καιρό που γράφτηκε το κείμενο η Άντερσον περνούσε από άλλο ένα καμίνι, τη διάλυση ενός ακόμα γάμου της). Οι μυημένοι στην ποίηση διαβάζουν εδώ μιαν ευθεία υπενθύμιση στον πασίγνωστο στίχο του Τ.Σ. Έλιοτ «Ο Απρίλης είναι ο μήνας ο σκληρός». Έχουμε λόγο να περιμένουμε από την Πάμελα να γνωρίζει τον Έλιοτ.

*• γκρίζοι, θολωμένοι κρύσταλλοι, από τοποθεσίες ύποπτες | Grey, muted crystals, from unsavory places*
Κρυπτική αναφορά στον κόσμο των ναρκωτικών, μάλλον στην κοκαΐνη, που εμφανίζεται με τη μορφή κρυσταλλικών κόκκων προερχόμενων από ύποπτα μέρη. Η όλη εικόνα κρύβει «κακές» συναναστροφές, υστερόβουλες προθέσεις, κατάβαση στην Κόλαση, πράγματα δηλαδή παράνομα, που πρέπει να μείνουν κρυφά. 

*• η ενισχυμένη φτέρνα | The Cuban heel *
Μια εικόνα θα βοηθήσει τους κυρίους να καταλάβουν κάτι από τα μυστικά τα δικά μας, των κοριτσιών:






*• Ο ταχυδρόμος | Il Postino, Pablo Neruda*
Η γνωστή ιταλική ταινία, στης οποίας την υπόθεση εμπεριέχεται μυθοπλαστικά και ο νομπελίστας.

*• μήπως να πήγαινα στο Κάπρι; | Should I go to Capri?*
Ο Νερούδα έζησε μέρος της εξορίας του στο Κάπρι. Στο διπλανό νησάκι Προτσίντα γυρίστηκε η ταινία _Il Postino_.

*• σαν τη Ζαν Μορώ και τον Μάιλς Ντέιβις | Like Jeanne Moreau and Miles Davis*
Από το _Ασανσέρ για δολοφόνους _(1958) του Λουί Μαλ, όπου η Μορώ πρωταγωνιστούσε και ο Μάιλς Ντέιβις έγραψε τη μουσική (Σημ. Γιάννη Δούκα).

*• το ... Stardust του Νατ Κινγκ Κόουλ | Nat King Cole’s ... Stardust*
Τραγούδι των Hoagy Carmichael και Mitchell Parish (1927). Η εκτέλεση του Νατ Κινγκ Κόουλ (1919-1965), που μνημονεύεται εδώ, θεωρείται και η καλύτερή του (Σημ. Γιάννη Δούκα).

*• Άγγελοι στο βούρκο | Fallen Angel*
Ελληνικός τίτλος του _Fallen Angel_ (1945), φιλμ νουάρ του Όττο Πρέμινγκερ (Σημ. Γιάννη Δούκα).

*• Πότε δεν πήγα στην Κολούμπια — Μήπως να πήγαινα; Θέλω πολύ να πάω! | I’ve never been to Columbia— Should I go?- I really want to go!*
Προσωποποίηση της Αμερικής στη λαϊκή εικονογραφία. Συνδέεται με πολλά τοπωνύμια, όπως λ.χ. το District of Columbia, όπου και η πρωτεύουσα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, την Βρετανική Κολομβία (British Columbia), τόπο καταγωγής της Άντερσον, κλπ. Εδώ είναι ασαφές για ποιο ακριβώς από αυτά πρόκειται, ενώ δεν αποκλείεται να είναι και τυπογραφικό λάθος και να εννοείται η Κολομβία (Σημ. Γιάννη Δούκα). [Δεν συμφωνώ με το τελευταίο, νομίζω πως εννοεί τη γενέτειρά της —PD].

*• Η ζωή είναι αισθήσεις— όχι ένα «φτιάξ’ το στο μοντάζ» | Life is sensual– not a "fix it in post"*
“Fix it in the post”, όπου εννοείται η λέξη post-production, διαδικασία που περιλαμβάνει το μοντάζ, το μιξάζ, τα ειδικά εφέ, κλπ. Η φράση αναφέρεται σε λάθη που γίνονται κατά τη διάρκεια των γυρισμάτων (Σημ. Γιάννη Δούκα).

*• Σχεδιάζω ένα μυστήριο πραξικόπημα / θέλεις να μπεις στο κόλπο / Τζούλιαν Ασάνζ; | I’m planning a mysterious coup / Want to get in on it /Julian Assange?*
Ο γνωστός Αυστραλός δημοσιογράφος (γεν. 1971), ιδρυτής του ιστότοπου WikiLeaks, που δημοσιεύει απόρρητα κυβερνητικά έγγραφα προερχόμενα από ανώνυμες πηγές (Σημ. Γιάννη Δούκα).

*• καταιγίδα της έρημου | desert storm*
Κωδική ονομασία των χερσαίων επιχειρήσεων εναντίον του Ιράκ (17.1-28.2.1991) στα πλαίσια του Πρώτου Πολέμου στον Περσικό. Η Άντερσον ενδεχομένως αναφέρεται στην ακούσια «παρουσία» της στον πόλεμο ως αφίσα και αντικείμενο φαντασίωσης των στρατιωτών (Σημ. Γιάννη Δούκα). Η Άντερσον είχε στολίσει το εξώφυλλο του _Πλεϊμπόυ _στο τεύχος Οκτωβρίου 1989 και ήταν η πλεϊμέιτ για το μήνα Φεβρουάριο του 1990. Το τελευταίο εξώφυλλό της για το _Πλεϊμπόυ _έγινε στο διπλό τεύχος Ιανουαρίου-Φεβρουαρίου 2016 (που κυκλοφόρησε τον Μάρτιο), και το οποίο, όπως αναγγέλθηκε, θα είναι το τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού με γυναικείο γυμνό (Σημ. PD).

*• Να πάρει ουσίες | medicate*
to medicate : another term for smoking weed Urban dictionary 

*• Είναι σαν να πνίγομαι Επίτηδες ... δύσκολο | It’s like a Self inflicted drowning ... hard to do*
Η Άντερσον δεν μπορούσε να γνωρίζει το σπαραχτικό υστερόγραφο του Καρυωτάκη στο σημείωμα που άφησε πριν από την δεύτερη (και επιτυχημένη) απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας του:Υ.Γ. Και για ν’ αλλάξουμε τόνο. Συμβουλεύω όσους ξέρουν κολύμπι να μην επιχειρήσουνε ποτέ να αυτοκτονήσουν διά θαλάσσης. Όλη νύχτα απόψε επί δέκα ώρες, εδερνόμουν με τα κύματα. Ήπια άφθονο νερό, αλλά κάθε τόσο, χωρίς να καταλάβω πώς, το στόμα μου ανέβαινε στην επιφάνεια. Ορισμένως, κάποτε, όταν μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία, θα γράψω τις εντυπώσεις ενός πνιγμένου.
Κ.Γ.Κ.​
*• Μήπως φταίνε οι ουσίες πάνω στ’ άπλυτα λαχανικά; | Is it that stuff on unwashed vegetables?*
Αφελής ερώτηση, που έδωσε λαβή για καυστικά σχόλια σε κακοπροαίρετους του Διαδικτύου.

*• τον Στηβ Κουήν και την Μπριζίτ Μπαρντό | Steve Queen and Brigitte Bardot*
Εσφαλμένη ανάμνηση. Δεν υπάρχει ταινία στην οποία να συμπρωταγωνίστησαν ο Στηβ *ΜΑΚ* Κουήν και η Μπριζίτ Μπαρντό. Ο Μακ Κουήν πάντως ήταν λάτρης των αυτοκινήτων και των μοτοσικλετών, και η ενασχόλησή του με αυτά απαθανατίστηκε εμβληματικά στην τελευταία σκηνή της ταινίας _Η μεγάλη απόδραση_ (Great Escape) του John Sturges (1963).

*• Καθετί είναι double entrée*
Σφάλμα (ηθελημένο;). Η σωστή γαλλική έκφραση (μεταφερμένη αυτούσια στα αγγλικά) είναι *double entendre* και σημαίνει «διπλό νόημα, αμφισημία»


Όσοι φτάσατε ως εδώ δεν ξέρω αν καταλήξατε να δώσετε μέσα σας απάντηση στο ερώτημα της επικεφαλίδας. Είναι ποίηση αυτό το κείμενο; Είναι βέβαια πηγαίο και αρκετά ειλικρινές για να το δεχτούμε ως απαλλαγμένο από δηθενιές. Αναμφίβολα η Πάμελα δεν θέλει να πουλήσει μούρη. Αλλά τι ονομάζουμε ποίηση; Οτιδήποτε είναι γραμμένο σχεδόν αυτοματικά ως προϊόν ροής συνειρμών έχει τέτοιες απαιτήσεις;

Ας μη δώσω εγώ την απάντηση. Μερικοί αποφάσισαν κιόλας και πήραν την Πάμελα στο ψιλό:

*Pamela Anderson isn’t the only celebrity to write embarrassing poetry. Check out the worst celebrity*

Ο «Γκάρντιαν», που όπως ειπώθηκε πριν λίγο κάπου στη Λεξιλογία, ξέρει να σφάζει με το μπαμπάκι, επιστρατεύει το ανίκητο χιούμορ του για να κεντήσει μια μεγαλειώδη τρολιά:

*Who’s the poet: Pamela Anderson or Sylvia Plath? Take our quiz*

_Το καταθέτω μαζί με τις ευχές μου για τα γενέθλια της Λεξιλογίας.​_


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2016)

Pinter was a journeyman poet, but he was a keen one and circulated his poems among friends. He once sent to his old friend the playwright Simon Gray a three-line ode about his cricket hero, Sir Len Hutton (“I saw Len Hutton in his prime/ Another time/ Another time”), and getting no response called him to ask if he’d received it. “Yes,” said Gray, “but I haven’t finished reading it yet.”

http://observer.com/2009/01/harold-pinter-enters-the-silence-of-the-long-pause/


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 20, 2016)

Πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησε από τις Εκδόσεις Κίχλη μια συλλογή δώδεκα ποιημάτων του Γ. Χ. Ώντεν με τον γενικό τίτλο _Πένθιμο μπλουζ_, σε μετάφραση του Ερρίκου Σοφρά. Το βιβλίο χαιρετίστηκε ως εκδοτικό γεγονός.






Πιστεύω ότι όντως το μεταφραστικό εγχείρημα, όσο δύσκολο κι αν ήταν, πέτυχε και αξίζει να παραθέσω για χάρη των αναγνωστών της Λεξιλογίας μερικά δείγματα.

Μην αδημονείτε: στα δώδεκα ποιήματα εννοείται ότι περιλαμβάνεται το ομώνυμο «Πένθιμο μπλουζ», αρκετά γνωστό, αν μη τι άλλο από την κινηματογραφική του απόδοση. Κάνετε υπομονή όμως, γιατί πιστεύω πως και μερικά άλλα αξίζουν την προσοχή του αναγνώστη και προσφέρουν γνήσια ποιητική απόλαυση. Παραθέτω πρωτότυπο και μετάφραση.


*O TELL ME THE TRUTH ABOUT LOVE*

Some say that love’s a little boy,
And some say it’s a bird,
Some say it makes the world go round,
And some say that’s absurd,
And when I asked the man next-door,
Who looked as if he knew,
His wife got very cross indeed,
And said it wouldn’t do.

Does it look like a pair of pyjamas,
Or the ham in a temperance hotel?
Does its odour remind one of llamas,
Or has it a comforting smell?
Is it prickly to touch as a hedge is,
Or soft as eiderdown fluff?
Is it sharp or quite smooth at the edges?
O tell me the truth about love.

Our history books refer to it
In cryptic little notes, 
It’s quite a common topic on
The Transatlantic boats; 
I’ve found the subject mentioned in
Accounts of suicides, 
And even seen it scribbled on
The backs of railway-guides.

Does it howl like a hungry Alsatian,
Or boom like a military band? 
Could one give a first-rate imitation
On a saw or a Steinway Grand? 
Is its singing at parties a riot?
Does it only like Classical stuff? 
Will it stop when one wants to be quiet?
O tell me the truth about love.

I looked inside the summer-house;
It wasn’t ever there: 
I tried the Thames at Maidenhead,
And Brighton’s bracing air. 
I don’t know what the blackbird sang,
Or what the tulip said; 
But it wasn’t in the chicken-run,
Or underneath the bed.

Can it pull extraordinary faces?
Is it usually sick on a swing? 
Does it spend all its time at the races,
Or fiddling with pieces of string? 
Has it views of its own about money?
Does it think Patriotism enough? 
Are its stories vulgar but funny?
O tell me the truth about love.

When it comes, will it come without warning 
Just as I’m picking my nose?
Will it knock on my door in the morning, 
Or tread in the bus on my toes?
Will it come like a change in the weather?
Will its greeting be courteous or rough?
Will it alter my life altogether? 
O tell me the truth about love.
January 1938


*ΜΑ ΤΙ ’ΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ;*

Λένε ότι ο ερωτάς είναι ένα αγόρι,
Άλλοι ότι είναι ένα πουλί, 
Λένε κάνει τον κόσμο να γυρίζει,
Και πως δεν πατά στη γη.
Ρωτώντας κάποτε το γείτονά μου
Που έδειχνε να ξέρει,
Αγριεμένη του λέει η γυναίκα του
Λέξη να μην προφέρει.

Μήπως μοιάζει με τούτη την πιτζάμα
Ή με ζαμπόν λαϊκού ξενοδοχείου; 
Μυρίζει όπως των Άνδεων το λάμα
Ή έχει το άρωμα μυροδοχείου; 
Γεμάτη με αγκάθια σαν το βάτο;
Ή είναι σα στρώμα πουπουλένιο αφράτο; 
Τάχα σκληρή ή μαλακή στην άκρη;
Μα τι ’ναι αυτό που το λένε αγάπη;

Μιλούν γι’ αυτή βιβλία της Ιστορίας
Μ’ έναν τρόπο κρυπτικό, 
Θέμα κοινό σ’ υπερωκεάνια
Πλέοντας στον Ατλαντικό. 
Σε σημειώματα αυτοκτονίας
Το όνομά της γράφουν 
Και σε καρνέ με δρομολόγια τρένων
Αδέξια το χαράζουν.

Ουρλιάζει σα σκυλί της Αλσατίας
Ή σαν την μπάντα του στρατού μουγκρίζει;
Σε πριόνι ή σε πιάνο Σταϊνγουέι
Γνωρίζει το σκοπό της να τονίζει;
Ξέφρενη μες στα πάρτι τραγουδάει
Ή μοναχά ο Μπαχ την αναπαύει; 
Αν θες λίγη ησυχία, σταματάει;
Μα τι ’ναι αυτό που το λένε αγάπη;

Κοίταξα και στου κήπου το σπιτάκι
Μα δεν ήταν πουθενά.
Δοκίμασα στου Τάμεση την άκρη
Και στου Μπράιτον τη δροσιά.
Τι είπε η τουλίπα δε γνωρίζω,
Ο κότσυφας στα κλώνια·
Δεν ήταν στο κρεβάτι μου αποπίσω
Ούτε στον ορνιθώνα.

Της αρέσει τάχα αστεία να μορφάζει;
Είναι άρρωστη συχνά σε μια αιώρα;
Σε αγώνες ιπποδρομιών συχνάζει
Ή σ’ ένα έγχορδο μοχθεί κάθε ώρα;
Έχει τη θεωρία της για το χρήμα;
Μετρά γι’ αυτήν ο πατριώτης κάτι; 
Λέει χυδαιότητες με αστείο ντύμα;
Μα τι ’ναι αυτό που το λένε αγάπη;

Θα ’ρθεί όταν τη μύτη μου σκαλίζω
Χωρίς να ειδοποιήσει;
Την πόρτα θα χτυπήσει όταν ξυπνήσω;
Στο τραμ θα με πατήσει;
Θα ’ρθεί σαν αλλαγή καιρού στην πόλη;
Θα είναι ευγενική ή όλο βιάση;
Πού θα την πάει τη ζωή μου όλη;
Μα τι ’ναι αυτό που το λένε αγάπη;
Ιανουάριος 1938


*FUNERAL BLUES*

Stop all the clocks, cut off the telephone,
Prevent the dog from barking with a juicy bone, 
Silence the pianos and with muffled drum 
Bring out the coffin, let the mourners come.

Let aeroplanes circle moaning overhead
Scribbling on the sky the message He Is Dead,
Put crêpe bows round the white necks of the public doves,
Let the traffic policemen wear black cotton gloves.

He was my North, my South, my East and West,
My working week and my Sunday rest,
My noon, my midnight, my talk, my song;
I thought that love would last for ever: I was wrong.

The stars are not wanted now: put out every one; 
Pack up the moon and dismantle the sun; 
Pour away the ocean and sweep up the wood; 
For nothing now can ever come to any good.

April 1936



*ΠΕΝΘΙΜΟ ΜΠΛΟΥΖ*

Κόψτε τα τηλέφωνα, πάψτε τα ρολόγια,
Το πιάνο κλείστε, πνίξτε τύμπανα και λόγια,
Δώστε ένα κόκαλο στο σκύλο να ησυχάσει,
Ο θρήνος άρχισε, το φέρετρο ας περάσει.

Τα αεροπλάνα από πάνω να στενάξουν,
«Πέθανε τώρα αυτός» στον ουρανό ας γράψουν.
Μαβιές κορδέλες βάλτε στ’ άσπρα περιστέρια,
Μαύρα γάντια οι τροχονόμοι έχουν στα χέρια.

Ανατολή και Δύση μου, Βορρά και Νότε,
Χαρά της Κυριακής, της εβδομάδας μόχθε,
Ήσουν φωνή, τραγούδι μου, μέρα, σκοτάδι·
Πίστευα αιώνια την αγάπη. Μα ήταν πλάνη.

Τα αστέρια δεν τα λαχταρώ, πάρτε τα, σβήστε·
Τον ήλιο ρίξτε τον και το φεγγάρι κρύψτε·
Αδειάστε τον ωκεανό, διώξτε τα δάση·
Τίποτα πια καλό, ποτέ, δε θα χαράξει.

Απρίλιος 1936


*REFUGEE BLUES*

Say this city has ten million souls,
Some are living in mansions, some are living in holes:
Yet there’s no place for us, my dear, yet there’s no place for us.

Once we had a country and we thought it fair,
Look in the atlas and you’ll find it there:
We cannot go there now, my dear, we cannot go there now.

In the village churchyard there grows an old yew, 
Every spring it blossoms anew:
Old passports can’t do that, my dear, old passports can’t do that.

The consul banged the table and said:
“If you’ve got no passport you’re officially dead”:
But we are still alive, my dear, but we are still alive.

Went to a committee; they offered me a chair; 
Asked me politely to return next year: 
But where shall we go to-day, my dear, but where shall we go to-day?

Came to a public meeting; the speaker got up and said:
“If we let them in, they will steal our daily bread”;
He was talking of you and me, my dear, he was talking of you and me.

Thought I heard the thunder rumbling in the sky;
It was Hitler over Europe, saying: “They must die”;
We were in his mind, my dear, we were in his mind.

Saw a poodle in a jacket fastened with a pin,
Saw a door opened and a cat let in: 
But they weren’t German Jews, my dear, but they weren’t German Jews.

Went down to the harbour and stood upon the quay, 
Saw the fish swimming as if they were free: 
Only ten feet away, my dear, only ten feet away.

Walked through a wood, saw the birds in the trees;
They had no politicians and sang at their ease:
They weren’t the human race, my dear, they weren’t the human race.

Dreamed I saw a building with a thousand floors,
A thousand windows and a thousand doors; 
Not one of them was ours, my dear, not one of them was ours.

Stood on a great plain in the falling snow;
Ten thousand soldiers marched to and fro:
Looking for you and me, my dear, looking for you and me.

March 1939


*ΠΡΟΣΦΥΓΙΚΟ ΜΠΛΟΥΖ*

Έστω πως η πόλη αυτή έχει δέκα εκατομμύρια ψυχές,
Κάποιοι ζουν σε μέγαρα, κάποιοι σε καταπακτές:
Μα δεν υπάρχει τόπος για μας, αγάπη, μα δεν υπάρχει τόπος για μας.

Κάποτε είχαμε πατρίδα και τη νομίζαμε μοναδική,
Μες στο χάρτη οποίος κοιτάξει κάπου θα τη βρει:
Δεν μπορούμε να πάμε εκεί τώρα, αγάπη, δεν μπορούμε να πάμε εκεί τώρα.

Στο κοιμητήρι του χωριού ο γερο-ίταμος φυτρώνει,
Κάθε που μπαίνει η άνοιξη ανθεί και ξανανιώνει:
Τα παλιά διαβατήρια όμως όχι, αγάπη, τα παλιά διαβατήρια όμως όχι.

Είπε ο πρόξενος χτυπώντας το τραπέζι νευρικός:
«Αν δεν έχεις διαβατήριο, είσαι τυπικά νεκρός»:
Αλλά εμείς είμαστε ακόμα ζωντανοί, αγάπη, εμείς είμαστε ακόμα ζωντανοί.

Πήγα σε μια επιτροπή, μου προσφέραν να καθίσω·
Ευγενικά μου ζήτησαν του χρόνου να ξαναγυρίσω:
Μα πού να πάμε σήμερα, αγάπη, μα πού να πάμε σήμερα;

Σε μια δημόσια συγκέντρωση πρόσεξα τον ομιλητή:
«Αν τους αφήσουμε να μπουν, θα μας κλέψουν το ψωμί»·
Για σένα και για μένα μιλούσε, αγάπη, για σένα και για μένα μιλούσε.

Λες κι άκουσα το αστροπελέκι στα ύψη νά βρυχιέται·
Πάνω απ’ την Ευρώπη ο Χίτλερ, «Να πεθάνουν», καταριέται·
Εμάς είχε στο νου, αγάπη, εμάς είχε στο νου.

Είδα ένα κανίς, φόραε ζακέτα με καρφίτσα κουμπωμένη,
Είδα την πόρτα ανοιχτή και μια γάτα να μπαίνει:
Μα δεν ήσαν Γερμανοεβραίοι, αγάπη, δεν ήσαν Γερμανοεβραίοι.

Τράβηξα για το λιμάνι, στάθηκα στην προκυμαία,
Είδα τα ψάρια να κολυμπούν, ήσαν σαν πάντα ελεύθερα:
Μόνο τρία μέτρα μακριά μου, αγάπη, μόνο τρία μέτρα μακριά μου.

Περπάτησα στο δάσος, είδα στα δέντρα τα πουλιά·
Πολιτικούς δεν είχαν και κελαηδούσανε γλυκά:
Δεν ήταν η ανθρώπινη φυλή, αγάπη, δεν ήταν η ανθρώπινη φυλή.

Στ’ όνειρό μου είδα ένα κτίριο με χίλιους ορόφους,
Με πόρτες και παράθυρα για χιλιάδες ανθρώπους·
Τίποτα απ’ ολα αυτά δικό μας, αγάπη, τίποτα απ’ ολα αυτά δικό μας.

Στάθηκα σε μια πεδιάδα και γύρω έπεφτε χιόνι·
Έναν ολόκληρο στρατό έβλεπα να ζυγώνει:
Εμάς τους δυο ψάχναν, αγάπη, ψάχναν εμάς τους δυο.

Μάρτιος 1939


*THE FALL OF ROME*

The piers are pummelled by the waves;
In a lonely field the rain
Lashes an abandoned train;
Outlaws fill the mountain caves.

Fantastic grow the evening gowns;
Agents of the Fisc pursue 
Absconding tax-defaulters through
The sewers of provincial towns.

Private rites of magic send
The temple prostitutes to sleep;
All the literati keep
An imaginary friend.

Cerebrotonic Cato may
Extol the Ancient Disciplines,
But the muscle-bound Marines
Mutiny for food and pay.

Ceasar’s double-bed is warm
As an unimportant clerk
Writes I DO NOT LIKE MY WORK
On a pink official form.

Unendowed with wealth or pity,
Little birds with scarlet legs,
Sitting on their speckled eggs,
Eye each flu-infected city.

Altogether elsewhere, vast 
Herds of reindeer move across 
Miles and miles of golden moss, 
Silently and very fast.

January 1947

*Η ΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΡΩΜΗΣ*

Τα κύματα χτυπάνε τα μουράγια
Σ’ ένα χωράφι χέρσο αφημένο
Δέρνει η βροχή ένα ρημαγμένο τρένο·
Φυγόδικοι μες σε σπηλιές και βράχια.

Πέπλοι νυχτιάτικοι αλλοπαρμένοι·
Αυτός απ’ το Δημόσιο Ταμείο
Τους οφειλέτες πάει στο πειθαρχείο,
Σε οχετούς επαρχιών κρυμμένοι.

Τελετουργικές μαγείες με ζήλο
Τις πόρνες του ναού για ύπνο στέλνουν
Όλοι οι γραφιάδες και οι λόγιοι θέλουν
Ένα φανταστικό δικό τους φίλο.

Στοχαστικός ο Κάτων την αρχαία
Πειθαρχία μπορεί να εγκωμιάζει,
Μα ο στιβαρός ο Ναύτης στασιάζει
Για το ψωμί και για τα αναγκαία.

Του Καίσαρα ζεστό διπλό κρεβάτι
Καθώς στο ροζ διπλότυπο κοιτάω:
«ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΟΥΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ»
Που ’γραψε ο υπάλληλος για να πει κάτι.

Δίχως υπάρχοντα και δίχως λύπη,
Μικρά πουλιά με κόκκινα ποδάρια,
Απ’ της φωλιάς τ’ αυγά και τα χορτάρια, 
Βλέπουν την πόλη άρρωστη απ’ τη γρίπη.

Πολύ μακριά αποδώ σέ άλλα μέρη
Κοπάδια τάρανδοι στην ησυχία 
Σε κάμπους σπαρμένους με χρυσά βρύα
Μίλια και μίλια τρέχουν σαν αγέρι.

Ιανουάριος 1947


*THE MORE LOVING ONE*

Looking up at the stars, I know quite well
That, for all they care, I can go to hell,
But on earth indifference is the least
We have to dread from man or beast.

How should we like it were stars to burn
With a passion for us we could not return?
If equal affection cannot be,
Let the more loving one be me.

Admirer as I think I am
Of stars that do not give a damn,
I cannot, now I see them, say
I missed one terribly all day.

Were all stars to disappear or die,
I should learn to look at an empty sky
And feel its total dark sublime,
Though this might take me a little time.

September 1957



*ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ*

Κοιτάω τ’ αστέρια ψηλά στον ουρανό
Και το ξέρω, δεν τα νοιάζει αν θα χαθώ.
Ποτέ μη σε φοβίζει η αδιαφορία
Από τον άνθρωπο ή τα θηρία.

Αν τ’ άστρα, δίχως ανταπόκριση από μας,
Όλο πάθος καίγονταν μεμιάς;
Αφού η αμοιβαία αγάπη δεν κρατάει,
Ας είμαι εγώ που πιο πολύ αγαπάει.

Των άστρων, συλλογιέμαι, είμαι θαυμαστής
Που αδιαφορούν για μένα ό,τι κι αν πεις,
Μα τώρα που τα βλέπω ένα ένα
Μέσα στη μέρα δε μου ’λειψε κανένα.

Αν τ’ άστρα έσβηναν σ’ έναν αφανισμό, 
Θα μάθαινα να βλέπω ένα άδειο ουρανό, 
Να νιώθω το υπέροχο ψηλαφητό σκοτάδι
Και να το συνηθίζω κάθε βράδυ.

Σεπτέμβριος 1957


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Και για όσους θέλουν να τα βλέπουν πλάι πλάι, έκανα κι εγώ τον κόπο μου.


----------



## Costas (May 18, 2016)

...................ΣΧΗΜΑ

Δεν είναι φωτεινότερο πράγμα από την Αλήθεια·
ψάχνεις μ' έρωτα και μανία να τήνε βρεις;
είναι η έρευνά σου σαν τη Νύχτα καρποφόρα,
που έχει ασφαλές, ότι θα σκάσει ο Ήλιος πομπωδώς·
η έρευνά σου σαν τη Νύχτα, που όσα ερέβη
και αν δέρνουν, κάτι σιγολάμπει, είτε η πληθώρα
των άστρων, είτε, έστω, η αγωνιώδης μέσω συγνέφων
θολή εκείνη φωταύγεια που οδηγάει.
Αντίθετα, όποιος δεν νοιάζεται για την Αλήθεια,
είναι της αμεριμνησίας του η δήθεν γαλήνη
σαν την αιώνια νύχτα του κακού θανάτου,—άκαρπη,
δίχως ουδενός πράγματος φόβο ή ελπίδα, δίχως αρχή,
δίχως τέλος, ασυνείδητη, σαν την ψιλή έννοια
θανάτου δίχως τρόπαια χρωμάτων, δίχως καν την στιλπνότητα
Κρίσεως μελλοντικιάς μετά σαλπίγγων.

Τάκης Παπατσώνης, _Εκλογή Α'_ (1934)


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2016)

...
«Εκείνο που έχουμε στις μεταφράσεις των ποιημάτων δεν είναι διόλου μια προσέγγιση προς το έργο όπως γράφτηκε, αλλά ο καρπός της επιμειξίας δυο φυσιογνωμιών, που μοιάζει θλιβερά κάποτε με την οικογένεια του μεταφραστή.»

~ Γιώργος Σεφέρης, «Εισαγωγή στον Θ.Σ. Έλιοτ», 1936. _Δοκιμές, _Α΄. Ίκαρος, 1974. 469-470.[/TD]


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 18, 2016)

*Languor*

by Peter Gizzi 

The old language is
the old language
with its lance and grieves,
broken shields
and hammered vowels;
a stairway ascending
into a mirror—see it
climb the old helix,
beneath a scarred
and chipped northerly sky,
rotunda blue.

Sing genetic cloud forms
mirroring the syntax
in reflection, and what
would you have?

Paving stones, rhetoric,
the coping of bridges,
leanings, what
is taken from_ res_?
To reconstruct? To re-
cognize the categories
have failed? That
the index was a lyre.

The lists have grown
lonely, far from home,
houses of worship,
roofs, toy stores and
liquor stores, names,
historical furniture,
descriptions of architecture,
patina in a fanfare city.

I have eaten the air
of that city.​


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2016)

Ωραίο! αλλά δεν κατάλαβα την τρίτη στροφή, ούτε τι είναι αυτό το res.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2016)

res το λατινικό πράγμα (αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ)


----------



## Earion (Jun 20, 2016)

_Αντί για απάντηση στα συγκεκριμένα σημεία που ζητάτε, η Paradiper_Du ετοίμασε μια πρόχειρη μετάφραση ολόκληρου του ποιήματος, απ’ όπου φαίνεται πώς το διαβάζει εκείνη. Ωστόσο από σεμνότητα διστάζει να το παρουσιάσει η ίδια και με παρακάλεσε να το κάνω εγώ. Κάπως σαν τις επιστημονικές (και ποιητικές) ακαδημίες, όπου οι εργασίες παρουσιάζονται με τη διαμεσολάβηση κάποιου μέλους. Ας είναι λοιπόν, αφού είναι για το καλό της ποίησης (και για το κύρος βέβαια της Λεξιλογίας), προσφέρομαι. _
:)*Χαύνωση*

Η παλιά γλώσσα είναι
η παλιά γλώσσα
με λόγχη και περικνημίδες,
με ασπίδες σπασμένες
και φωνήεντα λιωμένα απ’ το σφυρί·
μια ανεμόσκαλα ανεβαίνει
σ’ έναν καθρέφτη —δείτε την 
που σκαρφαλώνει την αρχαία σπείρα
κάτω από το βορεινό στερέωμα,
το λαβωμένο, πετσοκομμένο,
γαλακτερή ροτόντα.

Κι αν τραγουδήσεις 
του σύννεφου μορφές αρχέγονες 
να καθρεφτίζουν τη σειρά των λέξεων
σε αντανάκλαση, τι θα ’χεις τότε;

Πλάκες οδοστρώματος, ρητορικές,
γέφυρας παραπέτα και στηθαία,
τι μένει αν αφαιρέσεις τα _ανα_—;
Ανασυστήνω; Ανα—
γνωρίζω ότι απέτυχαν 
οι κατατάξεις; Ότι το δάχτυλο
που έδειχνε ήταν λύρα.

Παλιώνουν οι κατάλογοι
μοναχικά, μακριά απ’ το σπίτι,
από οίκους λατρείας,
στέγες, κάβες και παιχνιδάδικα,
ονόματα, έπιπλα εποχής,
περιγραφές αρχιτεκτονικής,
πατίνα χρόνου σε μια πόλη με φαμφάρες.

Τον έφαγα τον αέρα
αυτής της πόλης.

 Peter Gizzi​


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2016)

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και οι Κινέζοι, κι έχουμε παρέα στα ρεζιλίκια

"Chinese Poetry, Chinese Dream", a six-month program promoting poetry-writing among the public, was launched on Saturday, an effort to become a Guinness record for "largest poetry competition". "Poetry has a long history in China, and we are proud to tell the world that nowadays Chinese people not only live a prosperous life in the material world, but also have a culture that is deep and profound," said Bao Yan, the chief planner of the program.

The official Guinness World Records judge Wu Qiong attended the launch and started the countdown. Through Nov 30, people can submit their poems to participate in setting the world record.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2016)

...
Ο γεωργός οπού στην πέτρα
σπέρνει, δίχως να θερίζει,
το τι κάνει δεν γνωρίζει,
δε θα δει ποτέ καρπόν.
Να μιλώ κουφών ανθρώπων,
στους τυφλούς να δείχνω πράμα,
και τα τρία αυτά αντάμα
είναι έργα διά τρελόν.

«Ο Χάσης (το τζάκωμα και το φτιάσιμον)», 1790_,_ Δημήτριος Γουζέλης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2016)

daeman said:


> «Ο Χάσης (το τζάκωμα και το φτιάσιμον)», 1790_,_ Δημήτριος Γουζέλης


Πρωτόλειο, ίσως. Ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πρωτόλειο, ίσως. ...



Αφού πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε όταν ο Γουζέλης ήταν 16 χρονών, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πρωτόλειο:

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΓΟΥΖΕΛΗΣ (*1774 *- 1843)

Στο χώρο της λογοτεχνίας ο Γουζέλης ασχολήθηκε με την ποίηση, το ηρωικό έπος, τη μετάφραση και το πατριωτικό δράμα, πήρε ωστόσο την ξεχωριστή θέση του στην ιστορία της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας χάρη στη νεανική κωμωδία του Ο Χάσης, η οποία πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το *1790 *και σε δεύτερη, αναθεωρημένη και συμπληρωμένη μορφή το 1795. Ο Χάσης θεωρείται ως ένα από τα πιο σημαντικά έργα του νεοελληνικού θεάτρου, κυρίως ενδιαφέρει για τη γλώσσα του, η οποία παρουσιάζει έντονα το στοιχείο του επτανησιακού ιδιώματος, τους τύπους των ηρώων, τη σατιρική του διάθεση και τη στιχουργία του. Ειδικότερα τοποθετείται αφ’ ενός στο τέλος της κρητοεπτανησιακής παράδοσης στο χώρο της κωμωδίας και αφ’ ετέρου ως απαρχή της ηθογραφικής ελληνικής κωμωδίας του 19ου αιώνα. Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως παραστάθηκε για πρώτη φορά το 1800 στη Ζάκυνθο κατά τη διάρκεια της Αποκριάς, ενώ ήδη από το 1795 σκηνές του χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ως ‘ομιλίες’ σε αποκριάτικες γιορτές από ερασιτέχνες ηθοποιούς.

http://www.ekebi.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=NODE&cnode=461&t=456

Τζάκωμα και φτιάσιμον = τσακωμός και συμφιλίωση.


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2016)

Γέρνει ο αυχένας της
κι ο ήλιος λαχταράει
να βρισκόταν πιο κοντά.

.............................


Φτιάξε δυο βάρκες —
μία για να σε πάει το ποτάμι
εκεί που πρώτη αγγιχτήκαμε φορά

και μια για να σε πάρει μακριά μου.

.............................


Τρία χαζοκόριτσα με γόνατα ασπρουλιάρικα,
που ακουμπούν τη ράχη τους στον τοίχο του σχολείου
— αδύνατον απ’ το νου μου να τα βγάλω.

.............................


Η μάνα μου έχει δυο παιδιά
κι ένα ματσάκι ηλιοτρόπια στον κόρφο.

.............................


Φόβος για να με σταματήσει δεν υπάρχει.
Θυμός για να με σταματήσει δεν υπάρχει.
Αγάπη για να με σταματήσει δεν υπάρχει.
Θάνατος δεν υπάρχει.

.............................


Ποιήματα που έγραψαν οι (σχεδόν έφηβοι) πιλότοι καμικάζι λίγο προτού ξεκινήσουν την τελευταία αποστολή τους. Από τη συλλογή: _Η εκδίκηση των ανέμων, ή Πώς ξέφρενα οι έλικες γυρίζουν στο κενό ..._ Επιλογή, μετάφραση Δημήτρης Χουλιαράκης. Εκδόσες Το Ροδακιό, 2016.

http://www.lifo.gr/articles/book_articles/96584


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2016)

http://scholarship.rollins.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1154&context=specs

Jodiann Stephenson

*Kamikaze Death Poetry*

A Brief Introduction to Kamikaze Death Poetry

Arising out of a tradition held by World War II Japanese Kamikaze pilots to place pen to paper one last time, _Kamikaze Death Poetry_ comes to you now after a labyrinthine journey. 

Ramona Waters, an American student at the time, gained the translation rights to the “lost” Kamikaze poems in 1963. For over twenty years, she worked to unearth and translate the complete collection of what she named “the Kamikaze Death Poems.” Upon her own death in 1987, Waters, who had emigrated many years previously to the Middle East for a variety of political and religious reasons, left the unfinished collection in the hands of her friend, Ali Hassan, an Iraqi poet and bookstore owner. Hassan completed the English translation and also began an Arabic translation of the text. In 1997, Hassan passed this task on to Jali al-Ogedi, a thirteen year old girl with remarkable promise for scholarship and a unique talent for composing poetry. 
By 2001, al-Ogedi began actively training with the Tawhid and Jihad group in order to carry out attacks against American involvement in Iraq. On June 27, 2003, Jali al-Ogedi became one of three suicide bombers to attack a group of American soldiers just outside Baghdad. Koa Tomase, one of the American soldiers entrusted with questioning al-Ogedi’s surviving family, found and confiscated this collection of poems, believing that perhaps the book was filled with Tawhid and Jihad plans or secrets. Soon after, Tomase went AWOL and brought the collection of “Kamikaze Death Poems” to literary agent, Rosalie Rivera in New York. Tragically, soon after Rivera agreed to represent the work, Tomase was stabbed three times in the chest by a mugger who was not caught. He died several hours later. 

We offer _Kamikaze Death Poetry_ to you now in memory of the many hands that helped these unusual yet deeply human stories survive.

The Editor


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2016)

*Το τραγούδι του αυτόχειρα*

Ένα βλέμμα λοιπόν ακόμη.
Ας μου κόβουν πάλι και πάλι το σκοινί
μικρά κομμάτια.
Τόσο όμορφα, στερνά, είχα ετοιμαστεί,
που είχε κιόλας και κάμποση μπει
αιωνιότητα μες στα σωθικά μου.

Το κουτάλι μού το κρατάτε κοντά
το κουτάλι τη ζωή.
Όχι, θέλω και δε θέλω πια,
αφήσετέ με να ξεράσω τον εαυτό μου.

Τα ξέρω, είναι αγαθή κι είναι μεγάλη
η ζωή, κι ο κόσμος ξέχειλο τσουκάλι,
μα στο αίμα μου, τι τα θέτε, δεν πηγαίνει,
μόνο στην κεφαλή μου που ανεβαίνει.

Άλλους τους θρέφει, εμένα μ’ αρρωσταίνει,
κι αυτό κανείς, εννοείται, δεν το στέργει.
Τουλάχιστον για χίλια χρόνια
έχω ανάγκη να την νηστέψω τώρα.

Rainer Maria Rilke. _Εκλογή από το ποιητικό έργο του Ράινερ Μαρία Ρίλκε_. Μετάφραση Άρης Δικταίος. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Κάδμος, 1957, σσ. 55-56.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 12, 2016)

Το πασίγνωστο O Captain My Captain του Ουώλτ Ουΐτμαν έχει μεταφραστεί πολλές φορές από πολλούς, ωστόσο μία μετάφραση που έχει ενδιαφέρον, αυτή του Πωλ Νορ, δεν τη βρίσκω στο Διαδίκτυο, γι' αυτό και τη βάζω εδώ. Το επεξηγηματικό σημείωμα μετά το κείμενο είναι του λογοτεχνικού περιοδικού όπου το ανακάλυψα.

*Καπτάνιε, ω Καπετάνιε μου!*

Καπτάνιε, ω Καπετάνιε μου! Το φοβερό ταξίδι τέλειωσε. Το καράβι
Αρμένισε όλους τους καιρούς και φτάνει στης νίκης το λιμάνι.
Νά, το λιμάνι φάνηκε. Κι ακούω τις καμπάνες
και του λαού το βουητό.
Τα μάτια στην καρίνα του τη σταθερή ακλουθάνε
και το καράβι στερεό κι ακάθεκτο ζυγώνει.
Μα η καρδιά — αχ, η καρδιά
τις κόκκινες κοιτάζει αιμοατοστάλες
απάνω στο κατάστρωμα, που ο καπετάνιος κείτεται
στον τόπο που σωριάστηκε, ψυχρός και πεθαμένος.

Καπτάνιε, ω Καπετάνιε μου! Σήκω και άκου τις καμπάνες.
Σήκω ... Για Σένα υψώθηκε η παντιέρα
και για Σένα η σάλπιγγα ηχάει.
Για Σένα τ’ ανθοστέφανα με τις μαβιές κορδέλες,
για Σένα η οχλοβοή. Σένα καλούν, προσεύχονται και κλαίνε.
Για Σένα, Καπετάνιε μας, πατέρ’ αγαπημένε!
Κάτου απ’ το κεφάλι Σου το μπράτσο μου να βάλω
Ν’ ανασηκώσω να Σε ιδώ.
Σαν όνειρο μου φαίνεται που απάνω στην κουβέρτα
του καραβιού μας κείτεσαι ψυχρός και πεθαμένος.

Μα ο Καπετάνιος δεν ακούει. Το χείλι του χλωμό και σφραγισμένο.
Δε νιώθει ο πατέρας μου το μπράτσο μου, δεν έχει
ούτε σφυγμό ούτε θέληση.
Όμως το πλοίο άραξε, γερό κι ασφαλισμένο
Και το ταξίδι τέλειωσε το φοβερό με νίκη.

.................................Ηχάτε ακρογιάλια, καμπάνες χτυπάτε! ...
.................................Με πένθιμο βήμα, θλιμμένος,
.................................μετρώ την κουβέρτα που κείται ο Καπτάνιος,
.................................ψυχρός, πεθαμένος.

.................................Walt Whitman
.................................Μετάφραση Πωλ Νορ

_Το ποίημα αυτό του πιο αντιπροσωπευτικού και λαϊκού Αμερικανού ποιητή Ουώλτ Ουΐτμαν γράφηκε πριν από ογδόντα χρόνια για το χαμό του Μεγάλου Ελευθερωτή, του Προέδρου Αβραάμ Λίνκολν. Αν και οι συνθήκες του θανάτου του Λίνκολν ήταν κάπως διαφορετικές, γιατί ο πόλεμος είχε τελειώσει όταν πέθανε ο Λίνκολν, εντούτοις αναδημοσιεύτηκε απ’ τον Αμερικανικό τύπο ως επίκαιρο για τον αιφνίδιο θάνατο του Προέδρου Ρούζβελτ. Η ελληνική μετάφραση ραδιοφωνήθηκε στην Ελλάδα στις 14 Απριλίου_ [Σημ. εννοεί του 1945] _ και απαγγέλθηκε από τον καλλιτέχνη του ελληνικού Εθνικού Θεάτρου Αλέξη Μινωτή σ’ ένα επιμνημόσυνο πρόγραμμα για τον εκλιπόντα Μεγάλο Πολίτη του Κόσμου._


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2016)

...
Να ’χεν η γης πατήματα κι ο ουρανός κερκέλια,
να πάθιουν τα πατήματα, να ’πιανα τα κερκέλια,
να δώσω σείσμα τ’ ουρανού, να βγάλει μαύρα νέφη,
να βρέξει χιόνι και νερό κι αμάλαγο χρουσάφι·
το χιόν’ να ρίξει στα βουνά και το νερό στσι κάμπους,
στην πόρτα τση πολυαγαπώς τ’ αμάλαγο χρουσάφι.

Κρητικά Δημοτικά Τραγούδια της Βενετοκρατίας


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jan 31, 2017)

*Γιατί γράφω*

Γράφω ’γω για να ξέρουν, σαν δε θα ’μαι πια μια μέρα,
πόσο το χάδι μ’ άρεσε της ηδονής, του αγέρα,
και το βιβλίο μου στις γενιές που θα ’ρθουν να γνωρίσει
το πόσο αγάπησα τη ζωή και τη φαιδρή τη φύση.

Προσεχτικά σα δούλευαν σε σπίτι, αγρούς κοιτούσα,
και τ’ άλλαγμα των εποχών του έτους ζωγραφούσα·
γιατί κι η γη και τα νερά κι η φλογερή έμπνευσή μου
δεν είν’ ωραία πουθενά τόσο όσο στην ψυχή μου.

Είπα ό,τι είδα γύρω μου κι ό,τι έχω μέσα νοιώσει,
μα την αλήθεια όλη να πω δεν είχα τόλμη τόση.
Και την αγάπη έψαλα θερμά, τη μηνυμένη,
ίσως και μ’ αγαπήσουνε ποτέ κι οι πεθαμένοι.

Κι ίσως κανένας τότε νιος που θε να με διαβάσει
έτσι για μένα ταραχθεί η καρδιά του και ξαφνιάσει,
που κάθε μια πραγματική μνηστή του λησμονήσει
και μόνο εμένα στην ψυχή δεχτεί να προτιμήσει.

Anna, Comtesse de Noailles. Μετάφραση Γεώργιος Σημηριώτης. Από: _Γαλλική ανθολογία (δεκαπενθήμερο ποιητικό περιοδικό)_. Αθήνα: Φιλοτεχνικαί Εκδόσεις Λ. Αντωνόπουλου, 1936-1937.

*J’écris*

J’écris pour que le jour où je ne serai plus
On sache comme l’air et le plaisir m’ont plu
Et que mon livre porte à la foule future
Combien j’aimais la vie et l'heureuse Nature.

Attentive aux travaux des champs et des maisons
J’ai marqué chaque jour la forme des saisons,
Parce que l’eau, la terre, et la montante flamme
En nul endroit ne sont si belles qu’en mon âme !

J’ai dit ce que j’ai vu et ce que j’ai senti
D’un coeur pour qui le vrai ne fut point trop hardi
Et j’ai eu cette ardeur, par l’amour intimée,
Pour être après la mort, parfois encore aimée,

Et qu’un jeune homme, alors, lisant ce que j’écris
Sentant par moi son cœur ému, troublé, surpris,
Ayant tout oublié des épouses réelles,
M’accueille dans son âme et me préfère à elles...


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2017)

Με αφορμή περιστατικό της επικαιρότητας.

 Always remember to forget, 
The things that make you sad, 
But never forget to remember, 
The things that make you glad.

Always remember to forget, 
The friends that proved untrue, 
But never forget to remember, 
Those that have stuck to you.

Always remember to forget, 
The trouble that passed away, 
But never forget to remember, 
The blessings that come each day.

Always remember to do your duty, 
And some kindness day by day, 
But never forget to live a useful and happy life, 
That is the only way.


Albashir Adam Alhassan


----------



## gsa (Jun 26, 2017)

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη και καλώς σας βρήκα. Ονομάζομαι Γιώργος Αλεξάνδρου και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας ένα δικό μου ποίημα από την πρώτη μου ποιητική συλλογή Ηθική Αυτουργία. Ζητώ συγνώμη για την ανάρτηση σε μορφή σχολίου σε ξένο post, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς δημιουργώ νέο post δικό μου! Καλή σας ανάγνωση! 

(Απόσπασμα της ποιητικής συλλογής Ηθική Αυτουργία)
ΠΟΙΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΡΟΜΟΥ

Η γύμνια του δρόμου.
Τι τρόμος εκεί έξω...
Ξεσκέπασα το κάλυμμα της σεμνοτυφίας.
Ιδού η δυσωδία της κοινωνίας.
Τι τρόμος εκεί έξω...

Αδέσποτες ελπίδες
στα μάτια του άστεγου.
Μου τρίξαν τη βολή.
Αδέσποτα τα όνειρα τριγύρω
διωγμένα απ' την πλατεία των απόρων
από ανημποριά...

Μια σπίθα η οργή.
Προσάναμμα ο κόσμος.
Κάψτε τον να ζεσταθούν τα κρύα χέρια... 

Γ. Σ. Αλεξάνδρου


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2017)

Καλωσήρθες, Γιώργο, και καλοτάξιδη η συλλογή σου!


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2020)

...
Λεξιλογικό:

Όπως αργεί τ’ ατσάλι να γίνει κοφτερό και χρήσιμο μαχαίρι
έτσι αργούν κι οι λέξεις ν’ ακονιστούν σε λόγο.
Στο μεταξύ
όσο δουλεύεις στον τροχό
πρόσεχε μην παρασυρθείς
...........μην ξιπαστείς
απ’ τη λαμπρή αλληλουχία των σπινθήρων.
Σκοπός σου εσένα το μαχαίρι.

«Το μαχαίρι», Άρης Αλεξάνδρου


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2020)

I, too, sing America.

I am the darker brother.
They send me to eat in the kitchen
When company comes,
But I laugh,
And eat well,
And grow strong.

Tomorrow,
I’ll be at the table
When company comes.
Nobody’ll dare
Say to me,
“Eat in the kitchen,”
Then.

Besides,
They’ll see how beautiful I am
And be ashamed—

I, too, am America.

Langston Hughes, "I, Too"
1926


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2021)

Ω μαιανδρωδική γρυλλιστοσάλπιγγα,
οι συχνουρίες σου είναι για μένα
σαν πλιατσικολογημένες αμφικλινερυθροκηλίδες
σ’ αλλεργικά πετούμενα
Επιψηλάφισε, σ’ εκλιπαρώ
τις πηγαδιαστές μου τορνευτοδρομάδες
και βραχνοκρώζοντας σούρε με
με ζαρωμένες κληματσάδες
Ή θα σε συντρίψω στις ροχαλιασμένες κρεατοελιές
Με το θολοσπυροθρυμματιστή μου, σοβαρολογώ!
-----

Oh freddled gruntbuggly,
thy micturations are to me
As plurdled gabbleblotchits
on a lurgid bee.
Groop I implore thee
my foonting turlingdromes
And booptiously drangle me
with crinkly bindlewurdles,
Or I will rend thee in the gobberwarts
With my blurglecruncheon, see if I don’t.
-----

~ Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (μτφ. Δημήτρη Αρβανίτη)





σκίτσο: Vogon Poetry Reading, Ron Cobb


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2021)

Επετειακό:

Του Κίτσου η μάνα κάθουνταν στην άκρη στο ποτάμι,
με το ποτάμι μάλωνε και το πετροβολούσε.
Ποτάμι, για λιγόστεψε, ποτάμι, στρέψε πίσω,
για να περάσω αντίπερα, κάτω στα κλεφτοχώρια,
πούχουν οι κλέφταις μάζωξι, πούχουνε τα λημέρια.

Τον Κίτσο τον επιάσανε και πάν’ να τον κρεμάσουν
Χίλιοι τον πάν’ από μπροστά και δυο χιλιάδες πίσω,
κι ολοξοπίσω πήγαινε η μαύρη του μανούλα!
-Κίτσο μου, πού 'ναι τ' άρματα, τα έρμα τα τσαπράζια;
-Μάνα μ’ τρελή, μάνα μ’ λωλή, μάνα μ’ ξεμυαλισμένη,
μάνα μ’, δεν κλαις τα νειάτα μου, δεν κλαις την λεβεντιά μου
μόν’ κλαις τα μαύρα τ' άρματα, τα έρμα τα τσαπράζια;


Του Κίσσου η μήτηρ κάθητο επ’ όχθης ποταμίου,
ήριζε τοίνυν μετ’ αυτού και το ελιθοβόλει·
μειώθητι, ω ποταμέ, τράπηθι κατά νώτου,
ίν’ αντιπέραν πορευθώ εις των κλεπτών σους τόπους,
ένθ΄ έχουσ’ ούτοι σύγκλητον και δη ολημερίας.

Τον Κίσσον φευ! συνέλαβον άγουσι δ’ εις αγχόνην,
χίλιοι προηγούνται μεν δισχίλιοι δε τούτω
έπονται, πόρωθ’ έβαινε δ’ η τάλαινά του μήτηρ.
-Ποι εισί, Κίσσε, η οπλή, σαπράσσα τα μονήρη;
-Παράφρων μήτερ, φρεναλγής, κενή δε εγκεφάλου,
την τάλαινάν μου ου θρηνείς νεότητα κι’ ανδρείαν,
αλλά θρηνείς τα όπλα μου, σαπράσσα τα μονήρη;

— Δημήτριος Γρ. Καμπούρογλου, Ο εξόριστος διάβολος, 1874





Μπουκέτο, 22 Μαρτίου 1925


----------



## Themis (Mar 24, 2021)

Ευτυχώς που μετάφρασαν το δημοτικό τραγούδι για να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς τι λέει


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2021)

Themis said:


> Ευτυχώς που μετάφρασαν το δημοτικό τραγούδι για να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς τι λέει



Εμείς καταλαβαίνουμε στην άκρη στο ποτάμι
μα το Μπουκέτο* το 'βαλε κάτι άλλο για να κάμει
να απαντήσει ήθελε εις αλληλογραφίαν
δι' ο και εξεστράτευσε εις όχθην ποταμίαν





* και ο Καμπούρογλου, όπως φαίνεται.


----------



## Themis (Mar 24, 2021)

Η έρευνα απέδωσε. Το ιστορικό συνοδεύει επάξια τη μετάφραση. Σαπό, δαιμόνιε Δαεμάνε.


----------



## Earion (Oct 7, 2021)

*ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΠΟΙΗΣΗ*



Σε μερικούς —

δηλαδή όχι σε όλους.

Ούτε καν στην πλειονότητα όλων μα στη μειονότητα.

Αν δεν μετράμε τα σχολεία, όπου είναι υποχρεωτικό,

και τους ίδιους τους ποιητές,

θα είναι ίσως δύο άτομα στα χίλια.



Αρέσει —

αλλά αρέσει και η κοτόσουπα με φιδέ,

αρέσουν τα κομπλιμέντα και το γαλάζιο χρώμα

αρέσει το παλιό μας κασκόλ,

αρέσει να γίνεται το δικό μας,

αρέσει να χαϊδεύουμε ένα σκύλο.



Η ποίηση —

μόνο που τι θα πει ποίηση;

Ουκ ολίγες αμφίσημες απαντήσεις

έχουν δοθεί σε τούτη την ερώτηση.

Αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω, και δεν ξέρω, και κρατιέμαι απ’ αυτό

σαν από μια σωτήρια κουπαστή.



Βισλάβα Σιμπόρσκα, _Η ζωή εδώ και τώρα : ποιήματα_, Εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη, 2021.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2022)

A Brief History of Modern Art — in Poetry

Impressionism:
Roses sway in softened reds
Violets swim in murky blue
Sugar sparkles in the light
Blurring into golden you

Surrealism:
Roses are melting.
Violets are, too.
Ceci n'est pas le sucre.
Keith is a giant crab.

Social Realism:
Roses are dead.
Violence is rife.
Don't sugarcoat
this bitter life.

Abstract Expressionism:
So you violets sweets.
Roses you are is
Red are roses blue
Sugar?

Pop Art:
Roses go BLAM!
Violets go POW!
Sugar is COOL!
You are so WOW!

Conceptual Art:
Roses are red,
coated in blood.
A deer's severed head
drips from above.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425750643193569285


----------



## cougr (Mar 21, 2022)

Pure Abstract Art:

A splash of rose here
A violet splash there
Tiny white flecks sprinkled everywhere
The avant-garde gasp
My! we're so awestruck
As I hear myself thinking
Honestly...wtf


----------

